#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-07
<Bugittaja> terve
<tale> No päivää päivää.
<Bugittaja> bugittaa
<Bugittaja> kone on huono
<Bugittaja> Mutta
<Bugittaja> asiaan... Ubuntu 10.10 on pikku bugi. Jos yrität asentaa jotain ja kysyy salasanaa niin pistät salasanan, ei mitää, sitten authenticate, ei tapahdu mitää. paina ruksia, se asentaa
<tale> Bugittaja: Millä tavalla asennat? Mikä ruksi? Missä kohtaa authenticatesta jotain kysytään? Onko suomenkielinen vain englanninkielinen Ubuntu?
<Bugittaja> Vaihoin äskön enkun kieleen
<Bugittaja> ruksi = sulkee ikkunan
<Bugittaja> Ja dual boot
<tale> Asennatko ohjelmia Sovellusvalikoimalla, Synapticilla vai komentoriviltä?
<Bugittaja> siis paketti tai missä tahansa mikä vaatii jonkun salasanan, mutta terminaalilla toimii normaalisti
<Bugittaja> tunnistautumisen
<tale> Bugittaja: On normaalia ja tarkoituskin, että asennettaessa ohjelmia kysytään salasanaa.
<Bugittaja> juu tiedän kyllä, en oo mikää eilisen teereen poika
<hifi> ongelma näemmä on siinä että se dialogi ei toimi
<hifi> ja peruuttaessa se menee sit kuitenkin läpi
<Bugittaja> Mutta se jää siihen tunnistautumisikkunaan kuten hifi sanoikin
<Bugittaja> kun on laittanu sen salasanan ni.... tyhjää, suljen tunnistusikkunan, TADAA!
<tale> hifi osasi selittää mikä se vika on.
<hifi> mutta en tiedä miten tuon korjaa
<Bugittaja> jep
<tale> Onko toi siis gnomen graafinen sudo-kilke mikä bugaa?
<Bugittaja> mikäs linuxi teillä on, korjaan ubuntu
<Bugittaja> mulla 10.10
<tale> 10.04 tietenkin.
<Bugittaja> kohta toisella koneella 11.04
<Bugittaja> miksi 10.04?
<tale> Onkohan se gksu mikä tuon dialogin tekee?
<Bugittaja> on
<tale> Bugittaja: Koska se toimii. LTS ubuntut toimii, muut on väliversioita jotka tekee mitä sattuu.
<Bugittaja> aijaa
<Bugittaja> pitäiskö vaihtaa 10.04 LTS versioon?
<tale> Bugittaja: Koitan katsoa onko tuosta viasta tehty ilmoitus. Jos on, kyllä se vika jossain välissä  korjataan.
<Tm_T> tale: aika tylyä yleistystä ubuntun versioista
<tale> Tm_T: Tämä on minun näkemykseni asiasta. Perustuu kokemukseen.
<Bugittaja> tale: Vikailmoitus tuosta pitäs tehä
<Tm_T> tale: juu se kannattaa sanoa silloin että se on sinun mielipide (:
<Bugittaja> Noni asiaa!
<tale> Tm_T: Et sinäkään sanonut kenen mielipide on tuo "aika tylyä yleistystä ubuntun versioista".
<Tm_T> totta, totta
<Bugittaja> noh vidulis, mistäs sais chromiumin, siis ei chrome, löysin isän koneelle sen jostain, mutta en muista mistä
<hifi> onko chromessa jotain vikaa?
<Tm_T> Bugittaja: normaaleista ubuntun pakettilähteistä löytyy chromium
<Bugittaja> ei oo mitää vikaa chromessa, se on LOISTAVA, mutta haluan chromiumin, en tiedä miksi
<Bugittaja> ehkä kun se on avoin
<Bugittaja> voi muokata omanlaiseksi
<hifi> ei se väärin ole haluta avointa
<hifi> chrome on periaatteessa vain chromiumin lisensoitu buildi
<Bugittaja> niin juuri
<tale> Bugittaja: Komennat vaan sudo aptitude install chromium-browser
<hifi> chromium asentaa chromium bsu:n vieläkin?
<Tm_T> aptitude tai jos sitä ei ole asentanut, apt-get
<Bugittaja> Noni tässä on se tunnistaudu , salasana, **********************, tunnistaudu....
<tale> hifi: Kyllä, -browser antaa sen selaimen, pelkkä chromium on peli.
<hifi> syrjimättä peliä, ei välttämättä olis huono veto tehdä chromiumista jotain virtuaalia joka ehdottaa molempia
<Bugittaja> ja jämähti, suljen, TADAA
<Bugittaja> no sen saa sovellusvalikoimasta
<Tm_T> jeps
<Bugittaja> mikäs tuo peli on?
<Bugittaja> minulla ei toimi muuten aptitude
<Bugittaja> tai koetan jos toimii
<Tm_T> apt-get on se mitä ubuntu oletuksena tarjoaa ja jota täten voisi lie suositellakin
<Bugittaja> ei toimi
<Bugittaja> pelkkä apt-get toimii
<Bugittaja> on muuten hieno tää ubuntu, ja compiz fusionin kanssa!
<Bugittaja> hieno peli
<Bugittaja> nonii jatketaas
<Bugittaja> ja nyt käyn ottaas kahvii
<Bugittaja> hetki
<Bugittaja> Ja muuten, taidan vaihtaa konetta, muutama 10 sekkaa
<Bugittaja> moips
<Bugittaja> takasin tulin
<Bugittaja> mutta freenodella
<Bugittaja> ai xchat tuli jo
<Bugittaja> noonniin
<Bugittaja> tulin takaisin
<Bugittaja> kahvia hörppimällä
<Tm_T> tervetuloa
<Bugittaja> (:
<Bugittaja> kiitos
<Bugittaja> Kahvin hintakin on noussun 5 euroon
<Bugittaja> tulee kalliiks opiskelijalle joka juo pannun päivässä
<tale> Bugittaja: Onko se vikadialogi tuossa kuvassa olevan näköinen? http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gksu
<tale> Kahvi lienee syynä sormien nykimiseen, joka aiheuttaa taajaa Enter-näppäimen painelua.
<Bugittaja> no jep
<Bugittaja> ja on tuon näköinen, hieman erilainen
<tale> Bugittaja: Katsoin siinä sivulla näkyvästa Vikailmoitukset -linkistä. Ei sattunut silmään kuvailemasi vian kaltaista.
<tale> Bugittaja: Viasta voisi tehdä ilmoituksen siihen Launchpadiin, sitten se olisi tunnettu vika ja korjattaisiin aikanaan.
<Bugittaja> selvä, teen ilmoituksen
<Bugittaja> mutta hei!
<Bugittaja> ei tehdäkään
<Bugittaja> se oli tossa toisessa koneessa
<Bugittaja> tässä toimii normaalisti.
<Bugittaja> tosin tuo toinen kone on vanha
<Tm_T> hmmm, eikös sen pitäisi olla gksudo eikä gksu?
<Sysi> molemmat toimii
<Bugittaja> compiz fusion efektit kuten kuutio ei toimi oikein, tää on 2004 vuoden kasattu, toinen on 200luvun kone varmaa
<Bugittaja> paketti
<Tm_T> Sysi: toki, mutta gksu (ei siis gksudon alias gksu) tahtoo vissiin rootin salakalan
<Tm_T> tai jotain sinnepäin
<Tm_T> emmää muista miten noi meni enkä voi tarkistaa, pahoittelen jos sotken
<Sysi> Tm_T: ubuntussa saatto olla peräti aliaksia toisilleen, ja gksu:n ainaki saa conffattua kysymään käytäjän passua
<Sysi> gksudoa ei saa kysymään roottipassua
<Sysi> onpa vaikee kirjotusasento
<Bugittaja> jaa saako sen gksun sillai ettei kysy salista vaan tekee suoraan tämän
<Bugittaja> ohjelman,  asennuksen
<Bugittaja> nykii
<Bugittaja> vaikea?
<Bugittaja> miten niin vaikea
<Sysi> en oo pöydän ääressä
<Bugittaja> seisoin äskön
<Bugittaja> aijaa
<Sysi> kristallipallolle ei ollu linux-ajureita, en sinusta tiiä
<Bugittaja> jaa??
<Bugittaja> asuukos ketään täältä porissa tai noormarkussa
<Bugittaja> meen kohta vissii pelaa jäkistä
<Bugittaja> kaukaloon
<Bugittaja> uudella komposiittimailallani!
<Tm_T> hyvähyvä (menee kyllä jo pahasti offtopicin puolelle (; )
<Echramath> Tuo on vähän semmoinen juttu ettei sitä yleensä tahdota neuvoa.
<Bugittaja> no meneehän se mutta ei ketää offtopicci puolella oo
<Echramath> (siis ei jääkiekko vaan ylläpitäjäoikeuksien vapaa käyttö ilman salasanaa)
<Tm_T> Bugittaja: kyllähän meitä sillä kanavalla on runsaastikin (ks tämän kanavan topic)
<Bugittaja> hehee
<Bugittaja> VOI VIDULIS!!!!!!!!!! Mun telkusta on menny taustavalo!!!!!!
<sinppa_> vähempikin määrä huutomerkkejä riittänee
<Bugittaja> anteeks
<Bugittaja> mutta nyt surettaa
<Echramath> Elä sure, mulla ei ole ollenkaan.
<sinppa_> mulla on, mutta eipä toi käytössä :P
<Bugittaja> Jee ei se ollutkaan rikki! mää otin virransäästöstä suuren pois, ketäköhä laittanu
<Bugittaja> katon elokuvia telkun kautta, tai käytän htpc:nä tätä
<Bugittaja> täytyypi ladata mythbuntu
<Bugittaja> onko ketää koettanut?
<Echramath> on-topic: huomasin screenin always caption-idean.
<Echramath> Nyt kun vielä keksisi, että mitä hyötyä siitä olisi kellekään...
<Bugittaja> pitäiskö mennä off-topicciin
<Echramath> Ei se väärin olisi.
<Bugittaja> niin kun kerran puhutaan kaikesta siell'
<Bugittaja> *siellä
<Bugittaja> mutta mythbuntusta vielä, onko ketää koettanu?
<Bugittaja> htpcnä
<Echramath> Mikä on screenin hardstatus ja mitä se tekee?
<Bugittaja> voiko ubuntulla tehdä mediapalvelimen Sonyn telkulle, löysi äskettäin OWNER-Pc: OWNER Palvelimen, joka tosi winukan
<elias_a> Bugittaja: http://www.mythbuntu.org/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/EjLwbw -> About Mythbuntu | Mythbuntu
<elias_a> Käviskö tuo?
<Sysi> verkkoliittimellä oleva telkku jolle pusketaan koneelta videostriimiä?
<Bugittaja> juu
<Bugittaja> latasin alle sekunnissa tuon kun tulin äskön koneelle
<Bugittaja> alle 10 sekunnissa
<Bugittaja> 100 m netti
<czr> "wau"
<Bugittaja> jepp
<Bugittaja> Sony KDL-40EX713 DVB-T2 virittimellä ja lisänä wifi
<czr> ootko laittanu omaa softaa sille viela?
<Bugittaja> wut?
<czr> oletko laittanu mitaan omia ohjemia viela siihen?
<Bugittaja> millä tavalla softaa, telkkuun vai?
<czr> nii
<czr> linuxi siellakin hyvin luultavasti pyorii
<Bugittaja> en?
<Bugittaja> No siinä on linux
<Bugittaja> Gnu
<Bugittaja> GNU/Linux
<czr> veikkaisin et aika vahan on GNU:ta siina
<Bugittaja> täysi
<czr> taysi mita?
<ninnnu> Vähän heikosti noihin saa tungettua softaa. Panasonicin Vierassa (käsittääkseni vastaa Sonyn Bravioita) on "VieraCast" johon voi kyl hackata omaa Javascriptiä sisään laittamalla Squidin telkkarin ja netin väliin. :)
<czr> ninnnu, kyl noi kaikki saa korkattua jos riittaa seikkailumielta
<czr> sonyn kans tietty pitaa olla varovainen ettei tule juristit ikkunoista ja ovista sisaan
<ninnnu> czr: korkattua syvemmältä vai vain jotain tommosta JS-härvelöintiä?
<czr> syvemmalta toki
<Bugittaja> juu mut laita ny suomenkielen näppisasetukset
<bioterror> eiks backdooratun PS3:n kanssa jo ole nähty ;)
<Bugittaja> Internet@TV on bravioissa ja streami kans
<czr> ainoa backdoor sonyn yhteydessa on se niiden hieno "kopiosuojaus" mita levittivat aikoinaan musalevyjen mukana..
<ninnnu> czr: mielenkiintoista...lähdin googlailee panasonic-korkkeja
<Bugittaja> Jep. Saatana
<Bugittaja> Anteeks
<czr> jotenkin kiroilu ja sonyn hypetys kuuluukin olla samassa yhteydessa, methinks..
<Bugittaja> Mutta sony pisti formatoimaan koneen kun ei päässy nettii'
<czr> ehka jos kaytit windowsia.
<czr> mut talla kanavalla sellaista ei toki kukaan tee..
<ninnnu> Syitä miksi mä en ole suostunut ostamaan mitään Sonya sitten sen rootkit-tapauksen..
<czr> mua ei se rootkit sinansa haitannu kun en kayta windowsia, mut se et poistivat Other OS:in PS3:sta haittasi aika paljon
<bioterror> czr, http://ps3.jailbreakscene.com/2011/02/ps3-rootkit-security-researcher-says-ps3-remote-execution-is-old-news/
<Bugittaja> laita ääkköset toimimaa hyvä mies!
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/yFbkdn -> PS3 Rootkit: security researcher says PS3 remote execution is old news | JailbreakScene
<sinppa_> hyvin täällä näyttäis kaikkien ääkköset toimivan O.o
<Bugittaja> czr
<Sysi> se on kirjottanu nuin vuosia, siihen tottuu
<czr> bioterror, hauska :-).
<Bugittaja> miksi
<czr> kaikkeen tottuu
<ninnnu> czr: Ei muakaan se rootkit koskaan henkilökohtaisesti häirinnyt, mutta silloin tein vain periaatepäätöksen että tommosia kusiaisyrityksiä en enää tue
<czr> ninnnu, juup
<Bugittaja> mihin taas mun gparted on hävinny!?
<czr> tietty sonyn tapauksessa on niin monta syyta kyl olla ostamatta. fair-use:n puutos bluraysta, PS3, rootkit, vaio:t yms yms..
<ninnnu> Mikäs tää vaio-tapaus on?
<Bugittaja> arrghh
<ninnnu> vai onko ne vain huonoa rautaa?
<bioterror> social network -lehvas oli vaioo ja linuxia!
<czr> se on ihan hyvaa rautaa mut sonya ei kiinnosta tukea muuta kuin windowsia.. niin sit ne bios-tason ratkaisut on joskus "omalaatuisia"
<Bugittaja> Saakos macciin linuxin
<czr> vahan niinku fujitsu-siemenilla.
<czr> Bugittaja, saa.
<bioterror> Bugittaja, saa, mutta onko hyötyä kun fink ja macports on olemassa
<Bugittaja> aiijaa
<czr> jos ei tykkaa os x:sta niin on
<Sysi> jos haluaa vaikka erilaisen guin
<Sysi> vaikka eri värisen
<bioterror> Sysi, sit on ostanut ihan väärän koneen
<Sysi> bioterror: omppukoneissa on kivat kuoret ja paljo akkua
<czr> jos on ostanut.
<czr> itse en koskaan ole ostanut macia mut on noita vuosien saatossa menny .. :-).
<czr> tuos odottaa korkattuna yksi cube uutta kovalevya. aika aanekas toi alkuperainen.
<Sysi> eikä nyky-pec-läppäreissäkää oikeen meinaa toimia
<Sysi> nvidia optimus ♥
<bioterror> czr, alkaa vaan ne G4-Cubetki olee aika hitaita
<Sysi> s/pec/pc
<czr> bioterror, on toki
<czr> en ma tuolla mitaan deskaria aatellutkaan ajaa
<bioterror> heittelin omat G4 PowerMacit kierrätykseen joskus vuosi sitten
<Bugittaja> saakos apt-getillä tuon gpartedi
<czr> lahinna porttausarkkitehtuurina
<czr> plus cube vaan on niin sopo <3.
<Sysi> Bugittaja: tietysti
<Bugittaja> löyty
<Bugittaja> ei mittää
<bioterror> ongelma vaan alkoi olla, ettei uudempia OS X:iä saanut enää siihen ja taas kaikki softat huuti että tarvis olla uudempaa OS X:ää
<Bugittaja> ko mull tuntuu häviävän kokoajan
<czr> bioterror, ? mut ma ajankin linuxia pelkastaan.. ei mitaan tuollaisia ongelmia.
<Bugittaja> Vois asentaa multi boottina xp mac os x ja linux
<czr> ainoa huono puoli tuos on ettei ole gigasta niccia.
<Sysi> eww xp
<Bugittaja> Mitä?
<czr> muuten ois voinu heittaa swapit gigasen verkon yli toisen koneen RAM:iin
<bioterror> czr, onko sulla lampunjalkaki? :D
<Bugittaja> xp on paras winukoista
<czr> bioterror, ei, tein joskus toita sellaisen kans kyl
<bioterror> se on myös ihan hauskan näköinen
<czr> se oli kyl hieno. avasin paketin niin ekana tuli vastaan mikrokuituliina. sit mietin hetken et wtf, mut sit tajusin et kun heti kun koski johonkin kromiin niin oli taynna sormenjalkia. joten tarkein asia mita macin kans piti osata oli pyyhkia sita oikein jatkuvasti.
<czr> on kyl. mut ei ole tullu vastaan enaa, jos tulee niin ehka voisin harkitakin.. siina vois ajaa jotain verkkograafihassakkaa hyvin
<bioterror> kuulostaa vähän samalta kuin ois paljo rosteria keittiössä
<czr> jep :-).
<Bugittaja> rupee olemaan niin paljon nuita osioita että huhhuh!
<czr> paitsi et noi macin kromit on pahempia imo
<czr> bioterror, ei sul ois tiedossa mista noita lampunjalkoja loytyis viela?
<Bugittaja> onnistuuko macin asentamine?
<bioterror> czr, no jos tuuri käy, niin joku homena tms. mutta siellä harvahammasmäkkijutku huutaa oikeasti rahaa ongelmajätteestä :D
<czr> Bugittaja, jos kysymyksesi on "voiko os x:n asentaa vapaasti mihin tahansa pc:hen" niin vastaus siihen on "ei".
<Sysi> niissä alkaa olla näytöt vanhoja
<bioterror> eikös Applella ole joku EULA tms. joka sen kieltää ;)
<czr> bioterror, hmm. ei toi kuulosta yhtaan hyvalta. en ma maksa vanhasta raudasta. voin ottaa lahjoituksena kyl :-).
<Bugittaja> no bittorrentilla
<czr> bioterror, toki
<bioterror> czr, sama periaate aika pitkälti
<czr> voin tosin maksaa jostain eksoottisesta, mut uutena lahinna.
<bioterror> czr, hauska kyllä se applen kanta että näihin saa asennella dual bootteja ja meillä on teille bootcamp ja kaikki että voitte ajella XP:tä, mutta niiden käyttistä ei saa muualla
<czr> nanonote nyt esim on hyva esimerkki
<bioterror> mutta ymmärtäähän sen, rahaa pois Jobsin suusta
<czr> bioterror, ei se ole tyhma joka myy
<czr> ja jos kerta haluaa os x:n niin kaipa sit voi mitata sita omaa haluamisensa maaraa silla et onko valmis myos maksamaan siita
<Sysi> jossaki puhuttiin että raudassa oi sika huono kate
<Sysi> *aika
<czr> sama juttu jossain hiton windowsin lisenssissakin, tosin niita nyt tulee vakistenkin pakkopullana..
<Bugittaja> winukan olen aina ladannu torrenttina, täältä tulee jo tunnustuksia
<czr> Sysi, riippuu kait mihin vertaa. se et on katetta yleensakin raudassa on jo aika iso bonus nykyaan
<Sysi> Bugittaja: lisenssi ei koske asennusimageja ennen asennusta kai, mutta täällä ollaan laillisia
<Bugittaja> Kohta on varmaa poliisit ja juristit sunmuut ikkunassa kyttäämässä ja tulee ku matrix revolutionsissa konsanaa
<Sysi> !CoC
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Sysi> eiku toi
<Bugittaja> Reloaded korjaan
<Bugittaja> CoC? Taidan allekirjottaa
<czr> Bugittaja, noista windowseista voi jutella vaikka tuolla off-topicissa sit
<Bugittaja> juu anteeksi
<Bugittaja> mutta, minäpi asennan mythbuntun
<Bugittaja> kestää kauan tuo osiointi
<czr> varmaan se formatointi varsinaisesti kestaa..
<tabasko> hmm, konffin irssin aika hirveän näköiseksi
<bioterror> tabasko, se vaatii kyllä taitoa ;)
<hifi> defaultit
<hifi> + kokonainen päivämäärä alapalkkiin
<tuhoojabotti> hirvee lagi aina kun vaihtuu taustakuva. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tai ei välttämättä lagi niin suuri, mut sillai vaiheittain vaihtuu eikä sulavasti
<tuhoojabotti> hämäävää
<skfin> Ei ole fade kovin smooth
<skfin> Suomeksi siis.
<tuhoojabotti> haha
<Bugittaja> moros
<jippu_> moro
<jippu_> Onkos porukalla windows -puhelimia synkattu ubuntun kanssa?
<Tekno> onks teillä ubuntun livelevyt toiminu ongelmitta
<Hamatti> alkuiltaa. olis sellanen ongelma, notta mulla on Ubuntu 10.10 ja tämä lukitsee ittensä x minuutin jälkeen jos ei hiireen koske. miten saisin sen ominaisuuden pois päältä?
<Hamatti> kuvittelin et se ois löytyny Power managementista, mut ei siel ollukaan
<Linux_Eki_> näytönsäästäjästä saat laiteltua
<Hamatti> aa, se on siellä
<Hamatti> danke
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-08
<czr> huoment
<czr> wow. eka ubuntu-kerneli-bugi korjattu mika vaikutti mun elamaan :-).
<bioterror> onneksi olkoon
<bioterror> kauan meni?
<czr> riippuen mista laskee. siita kun oon raportoinu ekan kernelibugin vai siita kun loysin tuon bugin valmiiksi raportoituna?
<czr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/690798 . raportoitu 2010-12-15
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 690798 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) "arduino USB serial device breaks on lucid kernel upgrade" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<czr> mut muistaakseni tuon duplikaatti oli vanhempi
<czr> ja siitakin oli duplikaatti. kun ihmiset ei oikein tieda mika se ongelma on alkuvaiheessa.. :-).
<Sysi> miten onnistuis vaihtaa nickservin identifiointipassu?
<Crazyguy> eikö se nickserv kerro jos sille huutelee help:iä?
<tabasko> voisin kysellä tyhmiä python-kysymyksiä
<tabasko> mulla on teksti file missä lukee "mkdir /home/petteri/Desktop/kansio"
<tabasko> haluaisin lukea tuon filen pythonilla ja ajaa tuon komennon
<jjo> jatkuuko toi vielä jotenkin?
<czr> tabasko, os.system("/bin/sh %s", polku-tiedostoon) :-)
<czr> toi ei tosin tee sita mita haluat, mut ehka tekee sen mita haluat.
<jjo> niin mä just mietin, että käytännössä tuossa halutaan suorittaa sh-scripti pythonin sisältä
<czr> plus et toi toki oletuksena kaiuttaa kaiken stdout/stderr:iin
<czr> mika ei valttis ole se mita tabasko haluaa. mut ehka herra vastaa sit :-).
<czr> tai neiti.
<tabasko> mä koitin aluksi tolla "import subprocess"
<jjo> toki tuon tiedoston pystyy lukemaan rivi riviltä ja suorittamaan joka rivin, mut tuntuu että vois olla helpompi tapa
<czr> tabasko, subprocess on hieman hankala tuollaiseen perusjumppaan
<tabasko> juu, huomasin kun ein oikein saanut sitä soveltumaan tohon :)
<jjo> toisaalta taas pythonista on helppo luoda hakemistojakin, joten miksi tuollainen sh-scripti on erillisenä?
<czr> ei se suoraan sovellukaan, mut kyl sita voi kayttaa osana ratkaisua. mut se on aika hankala sit.
<czr> tietyissa tilateissa ihan toimiva. lahinna korvaa vanhan commands - modulin, sita oli ehka helpompi kayttaa
<tabasko> jjo, tuo mkdir on vain malliesimerkki jollekkin komennolle, sillä komennolla ei periaatteessa ole merkitystä kunhan se suoritetaan
<czr> niin mut se rivi on komentorivi. joten haluat etta komentotulkki suorittaa sen
<czr> koska se rivi ei ole _komento_.
<czr> eika ohjelman nimi. vaan komentorivi.
<tabasko> :)
<czr> system on ystavasi
<jjo> juu, mä vaan yritin hahmottaa tuota tilannetta
<jjo> ilmeisesti siis joku muu ohjelma tuottaa komentorivejä tiedostoon ja sitten niitä halutaan suorittaa tuolla python-scriptillä eikä suoraan?
<tabasko> jjo, juuri noin :)
<czr> hmm. onko mitaan tapaa saada kde3 toimimaan lucidissa jarkevasti?
<czr> ah, nakojaan tuosta on oikein wikikin
<tabasko> eräs heppu pyysi mua yrittämään tollasta toimintoa macin Automatorilla, tää tyyppi sanoi pystyvänsä tekemään Filemaker softalla tollasia teksti filuja joissa on komento. Ne vaan pitäisi saada suoritettua.
<tabasko> tosin en itsekkään vielä tiedä pitäisikö tässä olla taikahakemisto joka suorittaa kaiken, vai muuttaako toi filemaker aina sen tekstifilun ja sitä sitten suoritetaisiin tietyn väliajoin
<tabasko> on vähän huono tehtävänanto :)
<czr> hauskaksi tuo ongelma muuttuu siina vaiheessa jos filemaker kirjoittaa ko tiedostoa vain pienen patkan kerrallaan
<czr> esim 128 tavua
<czr> niin mistas sa tiedat et se tiedosto on "valmis"?
<czr> (tosin on tuohon toki erilaisia ratkaisuja, mut kannattaa pitaa mielessa toi, jos olet tekemssa jotain minka toimintaan ois tarkoitus luottaa).
<tabasko> tuota mietitään sitten :)
<tabasko> hmm, unity-2d pakettia ei löytynyt suomen natty repoista, piti vaihtaa viroon niin alkoi pelittää :)
<Vilex> tarvii teknistä tukea
<Wolde> eiköhän täällä joku osaa
<Vilex> miten virkistystaajuutta muutetaan ubuntussa
<Wolde> näytön asetuksista? :D
<Vilex> siel ei ole ku 60
<Wolde> :S
<hifi> onko sul littu
<Vilex> eiku vanha putki :P
<tuhoojabotti> Hoh, sain bt-luurit yhistettyä koneeseen.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut ei näist kuulu mitöö.
<hifi> veikkaisin siinä tapauksessa vääriä näytönohjaimen ajureita
<tuhoojabotti> Tai sound preferenceis ei oo.
<hifi> Vilex: jos voit paste.ubuntu.comiin heittää 'xrandr' -komennon ulostuksen
<hifi> terminaalista
<Vilex> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
<Vilex> VGA-0 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<Vilex>    1360x768       59.8
<Vilex>    1024x768       60.0*
<Vilex>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<Vilex>    848x480        60.0
<Vilex>    640x480        59.9     59.9
<Vilex> S-video disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<Vilex> vesa@vesa-desktop:~$
<tuhoojabotti> ugh
<tuhoojabotti> Vilex: pastebin on keksitty.
<tuhoojabotti> Topikissakin lukee.
<skfin|Tampere> http://paste.ubuntu.com :iin seuraavan kerran yli 5 rivin pätkät
<hifi> mä sanoin myös samalla rivillä
<tuhoojabotti> Joo :D
<hifi> olen selkeästi liian epäselvä
<tuhoojabotti> hifi: Joo, kun en itekkää huomannu.
<hifi> Vilex: mikä näytönohjain koneessa on? "lspci | fgrep -i vga" kertoo sen
<Vilex> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)
<hifi> hömm, ja et oo tosiaan pakottanut mistään catalystejä?
<tuhoojabotti> Kellää tietoo, miten saisin äänet näistä bt-luureista? :D
<Sysi> pulseaudiota säätämällä
<hifi> Vilex: tai siis, oletko asentanut jotain ajureita näytönohjaimelle?
<Vilex> en ole
<Vilex> mistäs löytäs ohjeet siihen
<hifi> jos voit tällä kertaa laittaa tuonne osoitteeseen http://paste.ubuntu.com/ tiedoston /var/log/Xorg.0.log sisällön
<hifi> Vilex: sitä ei siis saa tehdä :)
<tuhoojabotti> aah
<tuhoojabotti> Sain toimimaan :D
<tuhoojabotti> Piti vaa yhsitää uudestaan.
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kyl ubuntu tue ko monoääntä :D
<tuhoojabotti> Mahtava laatu ;D
<tuhoojabotti> Oiskohan KDE hienompi ku tää Gnome? :P
<skfin|Tampere> On.
<tuhoojabotti> Tampereelta vae.
<Sysi> se sössi mun äänet :/
<hifi> asensin juuri vaimolle lucidin kde:lla
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Mikä sössi sun äänet?
<tuhoojabotti> Aaa
<tuhoojabotti> kde.
<hifi> reminder vain itselle että ne groupit pitää muistaa korjata jos tekee netinstallin
<skfin|Tampere> Sysi: Sössit itse ne.
<Sysi> vaikka vaihoin koko phononin backendin välissä
<skfin|Tampere> Pulsea molemmat käyttää.
<tuhoojabotti> Hahaa
<Sysi> yhtälailla pulsen kans ku ilmanki
<Vilex> 629 riviä oli sillä :)
<Sysi> vaihoin sitte xinestä vielä gstreameriin
<Sysi> silti vaan rytmiloota toimii ja JuK ei
<Sysi> sitte oli debugattu sen verran että laitoin xfce:n
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Nyt en kyl uskalla vaihtaa.
<hifi> Vilex: juu, voitko sen laittaa tuonne osoitteeseen?
<Vilex> laitoin jo
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti: ihan hyvin ne rinnakkain toimii
<Vilex> miten ne luetaan sieltä
<hifi> saitko linkin jonka voit antaa tänne
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Just sanoit, et sössi äänet.
<tuhoojabotti> :3
<Sysi> asensin kubuntuna
<tuhoojabotti> Noh, kai mie uskallan sen plasman asennella.
<Sysi> se oli jokseenki ymmärrettävissä tosta "että laitoin xfce:n"
<tuhoojabotti> No en mie mitään ymmärrä.
<tuhoojabotti> Luulis, et se on jo tähän mennes tajuttu.
<Sysi> se ois ollu muuten kiwa :/
<tuhoojabotti> Sit kahvia.
<Vilex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564500/
<Vilex> sori kesti
<Vilex> siis onks jotain keinoa pakottaa uudet virkistystaajuudet
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Kumman laitan defaultiks gdm vai kdm? :D
<tuhoojabotti> gdm saa olla alkuun
<Vilex> joo luulisin et vika on siinä ettei näyttöä tunnisteta eli ei varmaan ole tuettu
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> kde ei näytä mitään toisel näytöl
<tuhoojabotti> Enkä tykkää tän terminaalin fontista. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Ah lol
<tuhoojabotti> toinen näyttö olikin vaan mustana. :D
<Mkaysi> Sitä väriä on mahdollista vaihtaa asertuksista.
<Mkaysi> *asetuksista
<Sysi> hmm, oiskohan vielä pitäny kokeilla toimiko rytmiloota jos lokkas kde:hen
<hifi> Vilex: kyllä, näyttää siltä että näyttöä ei tunnisteta, ne virkistystaajudet saa käsin lisättyä kyllä
<hifi> en vaan muista miten
<hifi> piti ne hertsit kaivella jostain manuaalista
<hifi> joilla toi osaa arpoa tuetut resoluutiot ja virkistystaajuudet
<tuhoojabotti> Mkaysi: Se ei ollut ongelma.
<Sysi> en oo keksiny mikä fonttiasetus kde:ssa on eri, mutta jotenki xfce-terminaalissa ainaki näyttää fontti eriltä sen kans
<tuhoojabotti> Vaikutti siltä, että kde vaatis paljon konffia, että miellyttäis minua.
<tuhoojabotti> Joten en varmaankaan sitä ala käyttämään.
<Sysi> mää saan kde:sta helpommin konffattua mieleisen ku gnomesta, säädöt vähemmän piilossa
<Sysi> gnomessa on kauhean vaikeaksi onnistuttu tekemään jo ikkunamanagerin pikanäppäimet
<Sysi> compizin säätäminen.. bhrr
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Hyvin toimaa. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Säätäminne == Efektit tappiin.
<tuhoojabotti> ;D
<tuhoojabotti> minen*
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<Sysi> wobbly windows on epäkätevä, haluaisin sulkea ikkunat kätevämmin ku alt+f4 ja vaihtaa työtilaa viemällä hiiren ruudun reunan yli
<tuhoojabotti> vlc kuvanpäivitys lagaa.
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Alt+F4 on helppo vaihtaa?
<tuhoojabotti> wobblywindowsin saa helposti pois
<Sysi> saako compizilla sen "expose":n bindattua yhteen nappiin?
<Sysi> tuhoojabotti: ei kovin helppo
<tuhoojabotti> Njaa.
<Sysi> näkyvät napit on kans aika ikävä vaihtaa
<Sysi> ei välttämättä "kauhean vaikea" mutta ei vaan oo mulle sopiva
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Sain hxpon
<tuhoojabotti> oho
<tuhoojabotti> laitoin E-nappulaan sEn ;D
<tuhoojabotti> Mut joo
<tuhoojabotti> Toimaa
<tuhoojabotti> Ite käytän kyl swift switcheriä
<Sysi> siis ei compizin expoa
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa
<tuhoojabotti> Mitä sit? :u
<Sysi> ku se mäkki-ikkunanvaihto
<tuhoojabotti> Eli swift switcher?
<Sysi> kde:lla "kaikki ikkunat"
<tuhoojabotti> shift
<tuhoojabotti> switcher
<Sysi> mun compiz-ajoista on niin kauan etten tiiä
<tuhoojabotti> semmonen albumijuttu
<tuhoojabotti> näyttää ikkunat sillai
<Sysi> oisko super+tab vakiona
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<tuhoojabotti> Vaihoin sen altabiin
<tuhoojabotti> Kiva on :)
<Sysi> pienentää ikkunoita niin että ne näkyy kaikki työpöydällä
<tuhoojabotti> Ei se oo se
<tuhoojabotti> Mikähän se oli sit
<Sysi> miniläppärissä toimii levynkansivaihtaja ihan hyvin
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<tuhoojabotti> Se mikä laittaa akkunat samalle ruudulle on Scale Windows :D
<tuhoojabotti> Outo nimi.
<tuhoojabotti> Senkin saa konffittua yhteen nappiin.
<Sysi> huu, pitäisköhän kokeilla taas compizia xfce:llä
<tuhoojabotti> Kannatan ideaa. ;-)
<tuhoojabotti> Muista EFEKTIT!
<tuhoojabotti> ;D
<Sysi> välillä tulee vähän ikäviä efektejä xfce:llä vissiin ku on liian nopea näyttis
<tuhoojabotti> Heh.
<Sysi> ku ei oo mitää efektejä hidasteena niin piirtyy vähän karusti
<tuhoojabotti> Efektit rikastuttaa elämää.
<tuhoojabotti> Kunnes compiz jäätyy. ;D
<Sysi> compiz kyllä aiheuttaa kaikkia hassuja ongelmia
<tuhoojabotti> Välil pop-up menut bugaa sillai et ei renderöi niitä kunnes hiiri käy pääl. :D
<Sysi> joo, tuo kde ei vaan toimi tolla äänikortilla
<tuhoojabotti> Heh
<tuhoojabotti> Laitoin tän alapalkin läpinäkyväks.
<tuhoojabotti> Irkki on siinä sitten alla, niin silti näkyy työpöydän taustakuva sieltä, eikä irkki.
<Sysi> pseudoläpinäkyvyys
<Mkaysi> Saako cd-aseman nimen pysymään muuttumattomana, ettei se olisi "pelilevy_1" levyn vaihto, "pelilevy_2".
<Echramath> Haittaako se elämääsi?
<Mkaysi> Haittaa, jos yrittää asentaa jotakin peliä.
<Echramath> Siis minen nyt seuraa.
<bioterror> Mkaysi, vedä peli isoksi ja mounttaa ne molemmat :D
<Sysi> aika jännä tää compizin ikkunanvaihto..
<Mkaysi> bioterror: Millä ohjelmalla? Brasero ei halua totella ja ISO Masterilla ei näyttänyt toimivan koko levy.
<Echramath> dd:llä.
<Mkaysi> bioterror: Ja siinä tulee ongelma pääsyoikeuksilla.
<bioterror> Mkaysi, mount -o loop foo.iso /media/pelilevy_1
<Mkaysi> Mutta voisiko sen aseman nimen pakottaa vaikka "levy asema"ksi?
<Echramath> Hmmm eikö se symlinkkaa /media/cdrom0:aan tjsp?
<Sysi> joku guiki on olemassa tohon iso-mounttailuun
<Mkaysi> Sysi: gmountiso
<Mkaysi> Echramath: /media ssa ei ole muita kuin levyn nimi.
<Echramath> Alan seurata.
<Sysi> ää en vaan jaksa tunkata joka ikistä asetusta tämän syövereistä
<Sysi> vähän niinku kde mutta defaultit on vielä vähän hirveämmät ja paljo vaikeammat muuttaa
<Sysi> tietty sitä kwinia vois taas käyttää tällä muttaku ei niitä juttuja vaan tuu käytettyä
<Sysi> yksinkertanen on kaunista
<Sysi> joku vois kyllä taiteilla uuden lasi-gtk-teeman
<Sysi> win7-teemat on rumia
<Sysi> ja toi yks vanha on hitusen puutteellinen, sen lisäksi että oon katellu sitä liian monta vuotta (charcoal)
<tuhoojabotti> Miten palautan vlc'n oletusasetukset? :P
<Sysi> matta on kai nyt in :/
<topyli> poista ~/.config/vlc
<tuhoojabotti> topyli: Joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Jees.
<Sysi> mites vlc:ssä sais semmosen että ku klikkaa ikkunaa niin play/pause, selaan vaan pikanäppäinasetukset läpi?
<tuhoojabotti> Jaa'a
 * Mkaysi kysyi Askubuntussa http://askubuntu.com/questions/25297/how-can-i-force-the-name-of-cd-drive
<Sickki> öö mounttaat sen Mkaysi käsi samaa folderii?
<Sickki> umounttaat eka siit mihi se automounttaa
<Sickki> kai :)
<Mkaysi> Sickki: CD-levy. Ei levykuva.
<Sickki> sudo mlabel -i /dev/sdb1 ::jotai
<Sickki> menisköhä noin :)
 * Mkaysi kokeilee...
<Sickki> http://linux.die.net/man/1/mlabel
<Sysi> kyllä kai cd-asemanki voi mountata miten haluaa
 * Mkaysi has the best nickname.
<tuhoojabotti> Miten asennan .emerald teeman? :D
<tuhoojabotti> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Soft-Shell+Glass?content=136560 Tommosta meinasin. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Aivan
<tuhoojabotti> Tarvii sen teemamanagerin.
<tuhoojabotti> Nais.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> emerald --replace jättää konsolin auki. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Miten saan sen pysyväksi?
<bioterror> &
<Sysi> alt+f2 ajat
<tuhoojabotti> ok
<bioterror> miksei vaan &, niin menee backgroundille
<tuhoojabotti> Pitääkö tuo laittaa automaattiseen käynnistykseen sit?
<Sysi> laita compizin conffiin että käyttää emeraldia
<Sysi> "ikkunoiden reunukset"
<tuhoojabotti> Hyvä idea.
<tuhoojabotti> Englanniksi? :D
<Sysi> window decoration
<tuhoojabotti> command varmaan?
<tuhoojabotti> /usr/bin/emerald
<Sysi> pelkkä emerald toimii (kans=
<tuhoojabotti> Noh, toimaa se noinkin.
<Bugittaja> Minulla bugittaa pahasti Ubuntu
<Bugittaja> Ei oo ikkunoissa sitä yläpalkkia joka pitäisi olla missä on ne sulku ja suurennos painikkeet
<tuhoojabotti> Hoho, kadotin ne itekkin yhessä vaiheess.
<tuhoojabotti> Kun yritin emeraldia säätää.
<Bugittaja> Ei oo kiva
<tuhoojabotti> Bugittaja: Mitä teit?
<tuhoojabotti> Tai olit tekemässä.
<Bugittaja> En mitään?
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<Sysi> alt f2 "metacity --replace"
<Bugittaja> Selailin nettiä
<Sysi> tai compiz --replace
<tuhoojabotti> tai emerald --replace
<tuhoojabotti> ;D
<Bugittaja> mulla on compiz
<tuhoojabotti> Sit se.
<Bugittaja> Jee tuli takasin
<Bugittaja> ja sitten offtopicciin
<lemonade> juu, yleensä ikkunapalkit lähtee pois, kun compiz syystä tai toisesta kaatuu
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<Bugittaja> miks sitte wobbly windows toimi?
<lemonade> jaa.a...
<Sysi> koko compiz ei hajonnu
<Bugittaja> tai antaa olla
<lemonade> :D
<tuhoojabotti> Heh.
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<tuhoojabotti> Saisikohan tuon compizin blurrin tuohon akkunan reunaan jotenkin. :3
<Iltsu> ssh saria.iltanet
<Iltsu> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Iltsu> mitä ja miks
<Iltsu> hosts.deny oli vähä turha tiukalla
<Iltsu> oli ssh estetty kaikilt, paitsi jos oli lähiverkos nimi ja toi virtuaalikone ei jostai syyst huutele nimeensä tukiasemal
<Iltsu> noh, hyvä tietää et toimii
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-09
<tabasko> whoa
<PoisonedDwarf> haluaako joku opastaa mua open office tekstinkäsittelyohjelman käytössä.
<PoisonedDwarf> vähän hakusessa toiminnot ja englanniks näyttää olevan kaikki valikotkin, koetan nyt ensihätään etsiä saako sen suomeksi
<bioterror> saa
<PoisonedDwarf> oujea, murheeni varmaanki lähtivät siinä :P mukavata.
<bioterror> PoisonedDwarf, language-pack-fi-base asenna tuollainen ajankuluksi
<bioterror> jos olet gnome-käyttäjä, niin language-pack-gnome-fi-base
<PoisonedDwarf> ubuntu on käyttöjärjestelmä... en ihan edes tajua mikä tuo gnome on? onko se vaan niinku toinen käyttöjärjestelmä vaiko hä?
<PoisonedDwarf> mitenkäs se komento meni taas millä saan päätteestä ladattua tuon bioterror
<PoisonedDwarf> Sudo tais tull alkuun ja sitten ehkä apt? ja sitten
<bioterror> sudo apt-get install language-support-fi
<bioterror> oho
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> language-pack-gnome-fi-base laita tuo sitten
<bioterror> mä vaan kahlasin tota hakua tossa läpi, niin työn lomassa hieman ajatuksissani
<mjr> järjestelmä/ylläpito/kieliasetuksista voi asentaa tietyn kielen tuen kaikki paketit kerralla
<mjr> parempi ko komentoriviltä, koska noi paketit on tehty (imao tyhmästi) niin ettei ole yhtä joka vetäis ihan kaiken tarpeellisen mukaan
<PoisonedDwarf> thanks mjr
<PoisonedDwarf> mistä mä nyt löydän ton uusimman openofficen suomeksi ubuntulleni
<PoisonedDwarf> openoffice.orgista ei löytyny ku windowsille ja os x:lle lataukset
<bioterror> PoisonedDwarf, software centeristä
<bioterror> ei ole järkeä asennella sieltä täältä, kun pakettihallinnalla saat pidettyä systeemin paremmin läjässä
<bioterror> ja taitaapi OpenOfficella olla Ubuntussa jo lähtölaskenta käynnissä, kun LibreOffice tulee ja kovaa
<bioterror> muistaakseni Canonical ja Novell ja joku muu sitä projektia on rahoittanut
<tale> Tässä selitetään miten Ubuntu saadaan suomenkieliseksi: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntu_tutuksi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/TkPKjt -> Ubuntu tutuksi – Porixi
<tale> Tosin tohon pitänee muuttaa aptitude tilalle apt-get kun aptitude ei enää ubuntussa ole vakiona.
<Tm_T> tale: millos se on ollut vakiona?
<tale> Tm_T: Käsittääkseni 10.04:ssä vielä oli.
<Tm_T> voisikin tarkistaa...
<Tm_T> tale: aa niinpäs on ollut, ainakin livelevyllä mukana
<teriyakki> moi, kysymys liittyen koti-NAS-palvelimeen, jossa RAID1...
<teriyakki> kuinka tehokasta rautaa tuollaisessa pitäisi olla kevyessä kotikäytössä? Tarkoitus ensisijaisesti saada tiedostot (digikuvat jne.) varmennettuun paikkaan kotona.
<tale> teriyakki: Ubuntuako siihen aioit pistää?
<teriyakki> ensisijaisesti joo
<tale> teriyakki: Jos jätät graafisen käyttöympäristön pois, riittää semmoinen kone joka Ubuntun alternaten minimivaatimukset täyttää, sekä levyä sen verran kuin tarviit.
<tale> teriyakki: Jos pitää  olla GUI, tarvitaan Ubuntun vakioasennuksella semmoinen kone kuin siellä on minimivaatimukset, eli aika paljon enemmän.
<tale> teriyakki: Tässä on juttua Debianin asennuksesta, pätee Ubuntun Alternate-asennukseen. http://porixi.l-a.fi/TeeItseKioskikone-Debian
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/l3MeWq -> TeeItseKioskikone-Debian – Porixi
<teriyakki> ok,  kiitos, käyn kurkkaamassa
<teriyakki> tuntuu vaan uskomattomalta että 128 megaa muistia riittäisi mihinkään nykypäivänä..
<bioterror> ei se riitä
<tale> teriyakki: Voisi sen NAS-koneen vähemmälläkin muistilla toimimaan, mutta noi asentimet vaatii aika paljon muistia.
<tale> bioterror: Sehän riippuu mihin käyttöön. Toi NAS ei tarvi paljoa muistia, kun se on vaan levypalvelin. Toki se toimisi vikkelämmin jos tunkee siihen 2 Gt muistia.
<teriyakki> mielessä on käynyt myös oman www- ja email-palvelimen tekeminen, paljonko nuo vaatisivat muistia/cpu-tehoa ja kuinka järkevää niitä olisi ympätä samaan koneeseen pyörimään?
<tale> teriyakki: Ei noikaan vie resursseja, saat ne siihen NAS purkkiin rinnalle.
<teriyakki> tale: ok, kuulostaa hyvältä
<Echramath> Mieti nyt sitäkin, että niitä on ajettu jo kymmeniä vuosia.
<Echramath> Tai veppiä jostain vuodesta -95.
<tale> Semmoiset webbipalvelimet kuin Google tai sähköpostipalvelimet jossa postia tulee paljon vaatii tehoa jotta ne pysyy riittävän vikkelinä, mutta kotikäytössä tuskin on teho-ongelmia.
<teriyakki> totta
<Echramath> Siis staattisilla sivuilla sulta loppuu joka tapauksessa kaista ensin.
<Echramath> Mutta tietysti jos pistät jonkun hyvin raskaan/huonosti koodatun tietokannan pystyyn voi tapahtua mitä tahansa.
<teriyakki> korkeintaan jonkun Wordpress-asennuksen, jos innostusta riittää :)
<Echramath> Enemmän mua rassaa siinä pitää niitä levyjä sit koko ajan pyörimässä sen takia vrt joku asennus pyörii jonkun salissa olevan serverin pienimmässä nurkassa nykyään.
<teriyakki> josta tuli mieleen, että vieläkö joku kovalevyn valmistaja tarjoaa 5 vuoden takuuta?
<jjo> wd:n joillekin malleille saa 5 vuotta
<ath> verkkokauppa.com
<hifi> email kannattaa unohtaa, siinä on liikaa vaivaa ja ongelmia
<Echramath> Vaikea sitä on ainakaan mitenkään perustella.
<Echramath> Yhteenaikaan kyllä käytin eximiä niin ettei se mitään vastaanottanut, paitsi haki pop/imap-laatikosta.
<hifi> ei oman mailin hakemisessa mitään ongelmaa ole, mailipalvelin sen sijaan on aika raskasta
<hifi> roskaposti ja kaikki mahdollinen
<hifi> vaikeasti konffattavat ja sisäistettävät softat
<hifi> erillinen softa vastaanottamaan (stmp) ja erillinen toimittamaan loppukäyttäjille (pop/imap)
<czr_> hifi, ainahan sa voit maksaa jollekin joka on jo sisaistany noi
<hifi> tai ottaa googlelta ilmaiseksi
<czr_> esim
<czr_> mut en tosin tieda asiayhteytta nyt laisinkaan, paivitin just hardysta lucidiin niin menny saataessa oma aikansa
<czr_> (kubuntu, niin uusi kde ja opettelu sen kanssa)
<PoisonedDwarf> äh, rasittavaa opetella tätä openofficea, oiskohan tähän jotku ohjeet jo valmiiksi jossain? openoffice for dummies suomeksi
<Sysi> mikä osa openofficesta, mitä tarvii tehä
<PoisonedDwarf> nyt löysin ohjeita http://appro.mit.jyu.fi/tyovaline/demot/demo3/oo/#TOC0  täältä
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/GMkqhC -> Open Office - Tekstinkäsittelyn perusteita - Tyylien käyttäminen, rakenne, tyyli, muotoilut - ITKP101 Tietokone ja tietoverkot tyovalineena
<tale> PoisonedDwarf: http://porixi.l-a.fi/TK-Tekstink%C3%A4sittely
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/l1e4Fy -> TK-Tekstinkäsittely – Porixi
<teriyakki> liittyen tuohon Home NAS -projektiini, niin löytyi mielenkiintoinen sivusto energiankulutuksesta: http://www.lesswatts.org ... ainakin itselleni uusi tuttavuus
<tuhoojabotti> Asensin chrome-stablen debistä.
<tuhoojabotti> Piti asentaa chrome-unstable, mutta nyt se sanoo, että ei voi, koska ristariita tuon kans.
<tuhoojabotti> Ongelma onkin mistä löydän sen chrome-stablen, jotta voin poistaa sen?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei näy ees historiassa. :3
<Echramath> dpkg -l | grep chrome
<Echramath> Jos siellä näkyy paketti niin poistat vaan sen nimisen.
<tuhoojabotti> ok :)
<tale> Selain on paketissa chrome-browser.
<Echramath> Päätin asentaa kilen. Sitten tuumin on onpa hölmöä, että Suomessa on desimaalipilkku kun luulee että 1,300 MB olis reilu giga.
<Echramath> Sit tajusin että se on oikeasti tuhaterotin ja sieltä tulee mm. 150 megaa lilypondin manuaaleja.
<Sysi> saako compizin levynkansivaihtajan kiertämään samalla lailla ku "normaali alttab"?
<mjr> tarkoitit varmaan että luuli reiluksi megaksi
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Mulla on silleen, joten saa.
<tuhoojabotti> Next Window: <Alt>Tab
<tuhoojabotti> Oli vaikeata.
<Sysi> hrm, jos vaihtais tavalliseen hiireen jossa on ylimääräsiä nappeja vois saaha tosi kivan setupin compizilla
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Itse en saanut ylimääräisiä nappeja toimaamaan.
<Sysi> edellinen/seuraava toimii suoraan ja toi yks tunnistuu ihan oikein searchiksi
<Sysi> zoominapit ei toimi mutta tuo liukukytkin onki aika ikävä
<tuhoojabotti> Mul ei toimaa mikään.
<Sysi> searchiin saa bindattua periaatteessa näppikselle kuuluvia juttuja
<tuhoojabotti> Mun hiirestä ei tunnistettu muutako ne viis oletusta.
<kirvesAxe> hmm, millä komennolla terminaalissa kopioidaan tiedosto kansiosta toiseen ja annetaan kohdetiedostolle samalla uusi nimi?
<bioterror> mv tiedosto ~/Documents/uusinimi.kalle
<Heikkila> cp vanhafilu uusi/polku/uusifilunnimi
<Heikkila> kerta kopioidaan
<bioterror> ahhh kopioidaan, anteeksi
<bioterror> ;)
<kirvesAxe> :)
<kirvesAxe> cp komento höhö
<bioterror> hoh
<kirvesAxe> kiitos B)
<bioterror> cp -r siirtää rekursiivisesti kansioita!
<Sysi> jännä että siihen pitä olla se -r mutta mv siirtää niinku aina kansioitaki
<bioterror> sekin on jännää että tar.gz:n avaamisessa ei tarvitse  z-vipua, voi vaan laitella xvf ja silirimpisis
<bioterror> sama juttu oli tar.bz2
<tale> bioterror: Onko noin? Kyllä minun on pitänyt kirjoittaa z tai j että on pakkaukset osannut purkaa.
<bioterror> tale, no on. aamulla viimeksi testasin
<bioterror> hämmentävää kyllä ;)
<tale> Kas, kyllä bioterror on oikeassa. Lienee jossain välissä tar oppinut uusia konsteja.
<Raato_1> näyttääks pidgin mesen osalta jo joku jutustelee jonku selain/luuri viritelmän kautta
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-10
<czr_> hmph. mites saan amarokin soittamaan mp3:sia? :-)
<czr_> soitti ennen (hardy), ei soita enaa (lucid)
<Tm_T> czr_: tarkista onko libxine1-ffmpeg asennettu
<czr_> juup, google auttaa para-aikaa, kiits
<czr_> hassu regressio vain :-).
<Tm_T> emmä tuota laskisi regressioksi, kun tuo ei ole ~ikinä ollut oletusasennuksessa
<czr_> on se regressio minulle kun olen kertaalleen jo hyvaksynyt mp3:n asennuksen ja se lahti yhtakkia pois
<czr_> sama juttu mscorefontseissa.
<czr_> oujee, musa soi. kiitoksia..
<Tm_T> czr_: asenna kubuntu-restricted-extras uudestaan
<czr_> en ma sita halunnu asentaa koskaan. sen mukana tulee kaikenlaista muutakin mita taas en halua
<czr_> mut siis toi xine-ffmpeg riitti ja katsoin restricted-extrasis dep-listasta ne mita luulin tarvitsevani
<Tm_T> aa jeps
<czr_> ja ideaalimaailmassa ois kaikki musat vorbiksena mutkun ei ole niin..
<czr_> mun taistelu loppui luultavasti siihen et auton integroitu CD-soitin osaa soittaa vain mp3:sia
<czr_> tahan asti aina ostanu musasoittimet sen mukaan et osaako ne vorbista vai ei.. mut..
<czr_> auton kans ei viitsiny tehda samaa.
<PoisonedDwarf> nyt en taas yhtään ymmärrä open officen logiikkaa, kirjoitin otsikon ja painan entteriä niin se siirtää otsikon edelliselle sivulle?! MITÄ HELVETTIÄ?"
<Tm_T> kielenkäyttö...
<PoisonedDwarf> oletuksenahan olis että kun otsikon jälkeen painaa entteriä ni se siirtyis leipätekstiin automaattisesti.
<PoisonedDwarf> no on kuule senverran rasittavaa että voimasanoja pitää käyttää.
<harto> kokeile vaan painaa sen entterin jälkeen ctrl+z, joka kumoaa sen automaattisen muotoilun
<harto> ja jos et halua käyttää automaattisia muotoiluja ni sit kannattaa varmaan poistaa ne käytöstä :p
<PoisonedDwarf> joo-o, voisin painaa sitä vaikka loppupäivän mut se ei korjaa ongelmia, miten pääsen eteenpäin takas leipätekstiin?
<PoisonedDwarf> se jotenki bugaa ja heitti sen edellisen sivun kuvan taakse
<PoisonedDwarf> käsittämättömän käyttäjä epäystävällisiä nä kirjoitusohjelmat välillä
<PoisonedDwarf> painat entteriä ni otsikko saattaa ponnahtaa mihinsattuu.
<PoisonedDwarf> Jatkuvasti joudun korjailemaan näitä "yllätyksiä" ja säätämään. Se hidastaa ja hankaloittaa työntekoa.
<jjo> PoisonedDwarf: wysiwygit on välillä vähän arvaamattomia
<jjo> sisältöön keskittyvät ovat tavallaan helppoja, kun niissä kirjoitetaan teksti ensin ja viilataan sit ulkoasu kuntoon
<jjo> usein se on triviaalia mut toisinaan paikoitellen aika haastavaakin
<PoisonedDwarf> rasittavaa että meidät o määrätty tekemään päättötyön kirjallinen jollain wordilla tai openofficella ja tietyin kankein ohjeistuksin eikä voi esim. käyttää jotain indesignia tai vastaavaa ja tehdä sama työ hemmetisti helpommin ja näyttävemmin.
<PoisonedDwarf> siinä sentään otsikko menee siihen mihin määrätään, leipäteksti sinne minne laitetaan ja kuvienkin asettelu on aika rutkasti mukavempaa.
<PoisonedDwarf> openoffice ja word on vaan jotenki kankeita ja rajoittavia näitten kirjoittamista "helpottavien" työkalujen suhteen.
<harto> kyllä openofficessa ja wordissakin se otsikko menee sinne mihin määrätään. usein (niin kuin kai tässäkin tapauksessa) on vaan se ongelma että käyttäjä ei osaa määrätä sitä oikein.
<harto> ja siinä olet kyllä oikeassa että jos näin pääsee käymään niin ohjelma on huono
<jjo> joskus noihin jää jotain hassua. wp:ssä oli sentään tila jossa näki ohjelman sisäiset kontrollimerkit ja pystyi sitten sitä kautta korjaamaan erikoisuuksia
<anger> Mitkäs kaikki softat ottikaan yhteyttä canonicalin palvelimiin?
<anger> palomuuri torjunut lähteviä yhteyksiä mm. caryopsis.canonical.com:n
<czr_> PoisonedDwarf, sit ku on hermot vahemman tiukalla ja on aikaa niin tutustu tekstinkasittelyyn myos toisesta kantista tutustumalla latexiin. toi indesign-nakokanta on ihan toimiva jos tulet graafisesta maailmasta, mut ei sekaan kanna ikuisesti jos oikeasti haluat keskittya tyontekoon etka hiiren nipertamiseen. mut siis sit ku on hetki aikaa :-).
<Tm_T> anger: veikkauksia: ohjelmakauppa, ubuntuone
<anger> Olikohan ubuntuone vielä 10.04:ssä?
<Tm_T> kyl
<anger> Tai ainakaan en ole kyllä konffinut sitä
<anger> Ei näyttäisi olevan asennettunakaan
<anger> Popularity contest tosin oli äskön vielä päällä, voisikohan noi olla ihan vaan siitä
<anger> Oli kyllä määritelty myös proxy käyttöön, mutta silti tuli logimerkinnät
<Sysi> ntp?
<anger> ehkä, etsitääs sen conffi...
<anger> toi ntp se saattoi olla
<Sysi> joku omppumies ihmetteli joskus että lähettääkö sen kone tietoja aplelle, ntp:hän se
<anger> hieman ärsyttävä kyllä tämä ubuntu proxyn takaa, miljoonaan paikkaan saa konffata
<bioterror> onkos joku niin etevä jantteri että osaa sanoa miksi en GRUBin jälkeen näje plymouthin hienoa kuvaa, mutta konetta alas ajaessa näen
<Sysi> mun maverickeila sama
<Sysi> ootko kokeillu sen reinstallointia?
<bioterror> mä päätin vaihteeksi kokeilla nattya tässä ajan kuluksi
<bioterror> kyllä se 10.10:llä toimi, mutta updaten jälkeen ei
<bioterror> mutta sinänsä hauskaa, että kun pistää shutdown, niin sieltä se hyökkää
<Sysi> joo no tais siinäki olla :P
<tuhoojabotti> Jjännä bugi
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla on paneelin notify-ikoneissa jDownloader ja Steam, niin Steamin ikonin alla näkyy pieni jD logo. :D
<tuhoojabotti> Tai siis sillai.
<tuhoojabotti> http://i.servut.us/i/Screenshotaz.png <- tuollai.
<Sysi> vaihtanu gtk-teemaa?
<tuhoojabotti> Vaihdoin emerald teemaan. :3
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: Onko helppo korjata?
<tuhoojabotti> Eihän se sinällään mitään haittaa.
<Sysi> kokeile logata sisään ja ulos
<tabasko> voi jee, dna lupas nokian mokkulan ja nyt postissa tuli joku sierra wireless usb 309
<tabasko> onko kellään kokemuksia toimiiko toi linuxilla vai lähetänlkö heti takaisin?
<Tekno> kokeile?
<tuhoojabotti> tabasko: Riippuu paljolti.
<tabasko> Tekno, sitten sitä ei voi palauttaa :)
<tabasko> Sierra wirelessin saitilla näkyy olevan tukea joihinkin tikkuihin mutta tosta 309:sistä ei ole pahemmin tietoa
<Sysi> nokian tikku jolle luvattiin linux-tuki oli pitkään huomattavasti vaikeampi saaha toimimaan ku huaweit jotka ilman minkäälaista virallista tukea toimi heittämällä
<tale> Onhan nytkin Nokian CS-17 hankala saada toimimaan Ubuntussa, eikä taida Ubuntu 10.10:ssä mukana olevien ohjelmien versioilla toimiakaan.
<czr> tuon cs-17:n kans on ainakin sellainen hassu ongelma et jos kayttaa pitkaa usb-kaapelia niin se lopettaa loytymasta :-).
<czr> nimim "messuilla on hyva huomata tuollaisia"
<turkka80> Mikä on oikeaoppinen tapa ilmoittaa bugi launchpadiin? Eli mitä kaikkea tietoa sinne tulisi ilmoittaa?
<Tekno> eikös siel tuu ilmotusvaihees ne ohjeet et mitä tarvii
<Tekno> muistaakseni
<crope> jos se on upstreamin bugi niin monesti on helpompi lähettää tekijälle mailia
<Tekno> mut kyllähän tekijälle lähtee maili launchpadist
<Tekno> tai kaikille jotka o siin vähänki liittyen
<crope> ei vissiin lähe, en muista että ois itelle tullu kertaakaan vaikka taitaa siellä olla useempi bugi mun ohjelmiin
<turkka80> Joo, no tässä taasen tänään hukkui kiintolevyt kesken käytön ja totesin että varmaankin olisi enemmänkin syytä kääntyä sinne apajille missä voisi olla enemmän tietoa ja mahdollisuuksia vaikuttaa
<Jupp3> Mut launchpadin kautta lähetettynä jää todistusaineistoa, niin hankalempi ignoroida :)
<turkka80> Ja sitten kun käyttelen itse tuota Minttiä, niin käsittääkseni kuitenkin Ubuntun launchpadi olisi oikea paikka kun melkein vastaavia siellä jo on
<Kivakka> Hey, Onks tääl kellään kokemusta tost Mumble serveristä Linux Pohjalla?
<tuhoojabotti> Kivakka: Mul on murmuri.
<tuhoojabotti> Debian servus :D
<tuhoojabotti> np prkl mun netti ei toimaa.
<Kivakka> Juu juu. Kun sain servun noin 2 tunnin tappelun jälkeen toiminaan
<tuhoojabotti> Kivakka: Mul meni vaan tunti. :D
<Kivakka> :D
<Kivakka> miten tarkalleen ton Ini tiedoston pystyy confaan?
<tuhoojabotti> Ei halunnu bindautua domainiin, piti laittaa pelkkä id.
<Kivakka> ne servu ndetails
<tuhoojabotti> siis ip
<tuhoojabotti> Mitäs sieltä pitäs säätää?
<Kivakka> eikös sinne pitäs laittaa se servun IP?
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<tuhoojabotti> tai domain, tosin se ei toimannu
<Kivakka> pitääkö se sudokulla laittaa sinne?
<tuhoojabotti> sudokulla?
<Kivakka> sudolla :D
<tuhoojabotti> lol
<tuhoojabotti> Varmaan ihan tekstieditorilla. :D
<Kivakka> ei osaa avaa ini tiedostoja
<Kivakka> edes hexalla
<tuhoojabotti> watr
<tuhoojabotti> wat*
<tuhoojabotti> Mikä editori?
<Kivakka> yeah. tell me about it
<tuhoojabotti> Kivakka: Mikä?
<Kivakka> Mul on Kate ja sit toi gnome oma
<Kivakka> sit jostain sain vihiä et jos ei millää muulla aukee niin sit hexa editoril
<Kivakka> mutta prkl ku laittaa vastaa niin ettei ees aukee sil
<tuhoojabotti> Gedit kyl osaa avata :D
<tuhoojabotti> ja komentorivis nanol
<Kivakka> miten tarkalleen toi nano toimii?
<tuhoojabotti> nano tiedosto
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<Kivakka> oon noin 2 viikkoa opetellut vasta linux os
<Kivakka> tai ubuntua
<tuhoojabotti> Sit Ctrl+X on sulkeminen
<tuhoojabotti> heh
<tuhoojabotti> No ehkei sitä kannata kokeilla.
<Kivakka> uskon
<tuhoojabotti> Mut siis ubuntun tekstieditori eli Gedit
<Kivakka> :P
<Kivakka> juuh. Ei osannu avata :D
<tuhoojabotti> Varmasti osaa.
<Kivakka> siin on se X kuvakkeen ylä reunas
<tuhoojabotti> Kivakka: Kuva?
<tuhoojabotti> http://i.servut.us/
<tuhoojabotti> :P
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/lE9JLB -> i.servut.us: post an image
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla ainakin avaa Gedit ini filut
<Kivakka> sekka
<Kivakka> tommonen
<tuhoojabotti> Joo
<Echramath> Puhuuko kukaan latexia?
<elias_a> Echramath: Seuraavaksi varmaan kysellään nahan ja vinyylin perään.... ;-)
<elias_a> Echramath: En valitettavasti osaa latexin kohdalla auttaa. Olisi sitä hyvä osata, mutta kun ei osaa niin....
<re-G> Echramath: sen verran että oon kouludokkareita sillä tehny
<Echramath> Olen tässä ihmetellyt kuvia.
<Echramath> Latasin "pitkänpuoleisen johdannon latexiin".
<Echramath> Ymmärsin kaiken mutta kuvien käyttö ylittää järkeni edelleen.
<jjo> kuvat on kyl kinkkisiä
<Echramath> Sitäpaitsi Kile huutelee koko ajan, että "joku muu on tuhonnut cv.texin"
<Echramath> Voiko se häiriintyä siitä, että Ubuntu One vahtii sitä hakemistoa?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-11
<pesasa> Echramath: Mikäs niissä kuvissa on ongelmana?
<pesasa> Olisko tuosta apua? http://www.math.utu.fi/opiskelu/opiskeluohjeet/latex/GrafiikkaaLatexiin.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/90KTHt -> Matematiikan laitos - Matemaattis-luonnontieteellinen tiedekunta - Turun yliopisto
<pesasa> Ja esimerkkejä löytyy myös tuolta: http://users.utu.fi/pesasa/esim.pdf
<pesasa> Lähdekoodi ja kuva: http://users.utu.fi/pesasa/esim.tex ja http://users.utu.fi/pesasa/muurahainen.eps
<pesasa> Jos kuviin haluaa viitata, niin ne kannattaa toki kääräistä figure-ympäristöön, niin ne saavat mm. numeroinnin.
<pesasa> Ja yksi vaihtoehto tuottaa yhtä hyvää jälkeä on toki LyX.
<vapa> huomenta
<tuhoojabotti> Eilistä.
<seppo> juu
<topyli> lyx on ensteks paras
<Echramath> Jaa no pitääpä kokeilla jos ne on muka oikeasti saaneet WYSIWYMin toimimaan.
<czr_> Echramath, M?
<Echramath> Mean.
<czr_> hoh, oiski :-)
<czr_> WYGIWYPF.
<inz> LaTeX on kyllä kiva, varsinkin kun tarvii tehdä hajautetusti jotain dokkaria.
<inz> Menee niin ihQsti versionhallintaan.
<jjo> lyx on kyl kiva
<inz> Turha välivaihe
<jjo> on sillä puolensa, vaika LaTeX on kanssa kiva
<czr_> hassua ettei kukaan kehu TeX:ia
<kill3> hmm hmm, tuli tässä ostettua Enemy Territory: Quakewars, koska sen pitäisi toimia linuxilla melko natiivisti. Muuten toimiikin hyvin, mutta hiirtä ei oikein näy pelin aikana, onko siihen jotain ratkaisua? Eli siis kokoruutu peli on kyseessä.
<kill3> siis hiiri kyllä muuten toimii, mutta se ei näy.
<Tm_T> kill3: hiiri ei näy valikoissa yms, vai tähtäin ei näy?
<kill3> kummassakaan ei näy, mutta hiiri kuitenkin "toimii"
<Tm_T> kill3: joo kuulostaa tutulta, katso onko asetuksissa jotain tyyliin "hardware cursor" tai "software cursor" tjsp
<kill3> ja hiiri lopetti toimimisen tämän ohjeen jälkeen (jonka avulla sain pelin lataamaan kentät) == run it and set texture compression to yes ==
<kill3> driconf
<kill3> Image Quality Tab
<kill3> Set "Enable S3TC texture compression even if software support is not available" to "Yes"
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm
<kill3> Aika pettymys kyllä tuo Enemy Territory: Quake Wars oli tällä Ubuntu 10.10 64bit. Säätöä, säätöä ja säätöä, eikä se siltikään toiminut kunnolla. Ostin juuri sen takia että olisi ollut kaupallinen "natiivi" linux peli, mutta no vanhahan tuo peli jo on.
<Tekno> heh.
<kill3> No, eise 7,90e niin suuri menetys mutta kuitenkin...
<kill3> Taino en tiedä mitä kuvittelin kun levy on windowsille tarkoitettu levy josta ladataan vaan data netistä ladattavan installerin käyttöön... Positiivinen yllätys itselleni kyllä tuo Wolfenstein Enemy Territory (siis tuo ilmaisversio)
<kill3> tai siis ilmaispeli
<kill3> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Enemy_Territory
<tale> Mulla on demo Quake Warsista, se on toiminut sen kummemmin säätämättä aivan loistavasti.
<tuhoojabotti> Mul on se boxilla, ihan jees on toimannu.
<tuhoojabotti> ;D
<kill3> tale: jepjep, sais olla toiki vaan kokonaan ladattava toi steam client ja cd key vaan pakkauksen takaa...
<kill3> luulen että toi data dvdltä on vähä...
<xander_> morjens
<xander_> miatä sais scriptin että sais kaikki biisit soitettavaksi jonossa?
<bioterror> mpg321 ~/Music/*
<bioterror> meniskö :D
<bioterror> ei osannutkaan
<torde> riippuu aika paljon millä haluut soittaa, ja miten määritellään kaikki musiikki =)
<xander_> miten saa wireshaarkin pelaamaan ubuntussa?
<czr> xander_, samalla tavalla kuin se toimii muuallakin_
<czr> ollettaen et haluat tehda kappausta silla, kaynnista term-emulaattori, sit siella 'sudo wireshark'
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-12
<Yanksrule> !ops i am too gangsta
<lubotu3> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yanksrule> !ops
<lubotu3> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<Yanksrule> !staff
<lubotu3> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<YanksRule> !ops
<lubotu3> ninnnu, ath, Reaby, Nakkel, Vililikku, Tm_T, Myrtti, mjr, Koffa, Mirv, Telep, rhkfin tai heikki! AAAPPPUUUUVA! apuva, apuva aaapuuuva!
<czr> heh.
<tale> Toi Yanksrule on tehnyt tota ennenkin. Ihan hyvä kick.
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> Hmm, mitenhän sais kiellettyä ubuntua laittamasta noita mountattuja asemia työpöydälle?
<tuhoojabotti> Turhaan siinä pilaavat maiseman
<sinppa_> gconf-editoristahan ne sai pätkäistyä pois päältä, vielä kun muistais mistä tarkalleen...
<tuhoojabotti> Tiedätkö noin suurin piirtein? :)
<sinppa_> apps > nautilus > desktop > volumes_visible
<tuhoojabotti> Jees
<sinppa_> sieltä täppä veks ja pitäis homman hoitua
<genius> en paljon tästä vehkeestä tajua, mut ainakin jos on asennettu ubuntu tweak, ni siit löytyy helposti työpöydän asetuksista.
<tuhoojabotti> ubuntu-tweak ei löytyny suoraa repoista. :D
<Linux_Eki> onko koko tweakkia edes repoissa?
<tuhoojabotti> sinppa_: Jees, tänks.
<genius> kertokaapas nörtit et kun nyt olen tullut sinuiksi tän ubuntun kanssa sen verran hyvin, saa microsoft roska poistua kovalevyltä tilaa viemästä. ja kysymys: miten saan vapautuneen tilan suoraan yhistettyä ubuntun lisätilaksi???
<genius> joudunko asentaan uusix koko sheissen.
<tuhoojabotti> Voihan sitä jo nytkin käyttää.
<tuhoojabotti> Tai niin
<tuhoojabotti> Riippuu mitä tarkotat "Ubuntun lisätilaks"
<genius> joo voin, mut et se näkys samana partitiona...
<tuhoojabotti> Itse kyllä pidän Wintöötin pelaamista varten. ;-)
<genius> joo mulla on pelikonsoli ja wine
<tuhoojabotti> Winellä pyörii suht mukavasti joo.
<tuhoojabotti> On mullakin konsoleita, mut ei ne pc-pelaamista voita. :P
<tuhoojabotti> Winellä vaan tuppaa lagaamaan/glitchaamaan
<genius> eli partition yhdistäminen...
<tuhoojabotti> genius: itse varmaan tekisin sen vähiten säätöä vaativan.
<tuhoojabotti> eli uudelleenasennus.
<genius> ja ei tuu niin pelattua nykyään, josku c64 aikoina...
<genius> eli ei tietoa?
<tuhoojabotti> Varmaan joku gparted
<tuhoojabotti> En mie niistä paljoa tiedä.
<genius> on menny niin pirusti tän energiaa tän zydeemin viilaamiseen ja nyt kelpais, mut ubuntulle tilaa 30gb...
<tuhoojabotti> Eikö se muka riitä?
<genius> ei, poistun, moi
<Linux_Eki> lähti... olisin just laittanut linkkiä foorumille.
<Linux_Eki> onko muuten joku tehnyt ltsp järjestelmää tämän ohjeen mukaan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSP-Cluster
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/p7OrLY -> UbuntuLTSP/LTSP-Cluster - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Sysi> ubuntu suomen wikissä/blogissa on ltsp-juttuja ja tais clusteristaki olla puhetta
<catnap> mikä on paras tapa käyttää tietokonetta ssh:n kautta niin, että näkyviin saa myös työpöydän
<catnap> minulla on rinnakkain kaksi tietokonetta, joissa on molemmissa kubuntu, mutta näyttö ja näppäimistö minulla on vain toiseen koneeseen
<Linux_Eki> Joo mulla on ongelmaa tuon hallinta sivun kanssa. ei näy jotain attribuutteja ensimmäisellä sivulla ja niitä just pitäisi muuttaa.
<Sysi> x-forward tai vnc ssh-putken läpi
<Sysi> tai sitte vaan synergy
<catnap> tarkoitukseni olisi kättää yhtä näppäimistöä tai hiirtä ja ohjata niillä kahta eri tietokonetta
<Sysi> tai no, sitte pitäis olla näyttöki
<Linux_Eki> kvm kytkin
<catnap> synergy ilmeisesti sopii tarkoitukseen parhaiten - kytkimessä joutuisi ilmeisesti käyttämään koneita vuorotellen - haluaisin, että kaksi työpöytää voi olla auki samaan aikaan
<catnap> onko jollakulla kokemuksia synergystä - voiko sen laittaa käyntiin komentoriviltä ssh:n kautta?
<Sysi> pitäis voida
<tuhoojabotti> catnap: Synergy vaatii näytön kummiskin molemmille.
<tuhoojabotti> catnap: Itse olen käyttäny tätä kaverin tekemää http://www.inputtie.com/
<tuhoojabotti> vaikka bugaagin välillä hieman..
<tuhoojabotti> Mut helpompi käyttää ku synergy :P
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/0mj9Q0 -> Inputtie | Merge your devices
<catnap> näyttää hienolta ohjelmalta! katsotaan toimiiko
<tuhoojabotti> catnap: Se on vielä aika kesken.
<tuhoojabotti> Mutta peruskäyttö onnistuu aika vaivatta.
<catnap> ei löytynyt repoista
<tuhoojabotti> Ei löydy joo.
<tuhoojabotti> Ja 64bittistä buildia ei oo, pitää dpkg -i --force-architecture :P
<tuhoojabotti> Eheyttääkö ubuntu automaattisesti tiedostoja, vai hoitaako ext3 sen?
<tuhoojabotti> :u
<Sysi> lähinnä ei tarvita
<tale> Se on lähinnä vaan FAT-tiedostojärjestelmät joita tarvii eheyttää. Ext2 jo osasi käyttää levyä fiksusti, ettei heti tule pirstaleisia tiedostoja.
<tuhoojabotti> NTFS!
<kingi89> pitäiskö ton huawein E1762:n toimia jotenki heittämällä ubuntussa vai vaatiiko kikkailuja?
<kingi89> kyseessä siis ubuntu 10.04
<tuhoojabotti> Mulla E1820 toimaa heittämäl.
<tuhoojabotti> Mut niis on eroja.
<tuhoojabotti> Googlaa
<kingi89> juu no netti on eri lausuntoja täynnä, ja mikä pahinta, jollain iänikuisilla ubuntuilla testattuina
<tale> kingi89: Katsoitko jo sivun Mokkulasulkeiset?
<Sysi> googlaa ubuntun versiolla eläkä pelkällä ubuntulla
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<kingi89> juu on noita ohjeita tossa jos jonkinlaisia mut ilmeisesti loppujenlopuks kaatuu siihen, että hemmetin usb-modeswitch ei kuulu ubuntun oletusasennukseen ja ilman nettiä sitä on pikkasen vaikee asentaa
<kingi89> + pitäis neuvoa äitini tästä läpi puhelimitse.
<tuhoojabotti> Mun läppärin wlan ei toimannu, piti johdolla ensin lataa ajurit siihe
<tuhoojabotti> huh :o
<tuhoojabotti> No sit meni vaikeeks.
<kingi89> juu meni
<kingi89> en oikee viitti sanoo sille et "hei lataa jossain muistitikulle tällaset tiedostot kun hoo-tee-tee-pee-...
<tuhoojabotti> kingi89: Käske sen tulla irkkiin. ;-)
<Sysi> offline-irk
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<kingi89> kenen idiootin idea näitä fundamentaalisia verkko-ohjelmistoja on pantata pois asennusmedioilta
<kingi89> kyllä, shuttleworth, katseeni kohdistuu juuri sinuun
<kingi89> vaatiikos usb-modeswitch muita ei-oletuspaketteja kuin usb-modeswitch-data:n?
<MasseR> Mulla on ubuntu 10.04 alla. Olen laittanut sekä 'update-rc.d autofs defaults' ja vastaavat squidille. Kumpikaan ei käynnisty bootin yhteydessä
<MasseR> Mitä vielä tarttee tehdä
<tale> kingi89: Riittää jos sulla on muistitikulla usb-modeswitch ja usb-modeswitch-data.
<tale> MasseR: Sekä autofs5 että squid on Lucidissa, ja ne asentamalla mun mielestä ne molemmat käynnistyy bootissa.
<MasseR> Juu paitsi että ei käynnisty
<MasseR> Tuntuu olevan ihan bugi (löysin bugiraportin)
<tale> Jotta autofs toimisi, sulla pitää olla exportoituna jostain hakemistoja. Sitten teet /etc/auto.master tiedostoon rivin joka saa autofs:n käynnistymään tiettyyn liitoskohtaan.
<MasseR> Juu se toimii kyllä jos manuaalisesti sen käynnistän 'service autofs start'
<MasseR> Sama squidin kanssa
<tale> MasseR: JOs olet komentanut noita update-rd.d komentoja, ne on voinut rikkoa sen käynnistymisen. Asennus tekee tonkin, eikä sitä tartte itse komentaa.
<MasseR> Paitsi että ei koskaan käynnistänyt
<tale> MasseR: Miten totesit ettei käynnisty?
<MasseR> ps aux | grep autofs tai squid
<MasseR> Ja initctl list
<tale> MasseR: Jaa, entä ps -ef | grep -i automount
<MasseR> Ei mitään
<MasseR> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/543506/+index?comments=all
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 543506 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Some services not started on boot, runlevel returns "unknown" (dup-of: 554172)" [High,Confirmed]
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 554172 in linux (Ubuntu) "system services using "console output" not starting at boot" [High,Confirmed]
<tale> Asensin just autof5, heti asennuksen jälkeen se on käynnissä.
<tale> MasseR: Ehdotan, että poistat purgen kera autofs*, asennat sen takaisin etkä tee mitään update-rc.d komentoja.
<MasseR> Juu kokeilen
<tale> Prosessin nimi tosiaan on automount, eli mitään autofs -nimistä ei ole.
<MasseR> Juu mutta löytyy initctl:sta silti
<tale> MasseR: Sen servicen nimi on autofs, prosessin nimi on automount.
<MasseR> initctl status autofs palauttaa 'autofs stop/waiting'
<tale> Mulla se sanoo running.
<tale> MasseR: Mutta muokkaa /etc/auto.master kuntoon ja katso sitten toimiiko.
<MasseR> Pikaboot
<MasseR> stop/waiting
<tale> MasseR: Eli sulla ei vieläkään ole yhtään liitospistettä jota autofs vahtisi.
<MasseR> Mitä tarkoitat tuolla? Jos käynnistän sen 'start autofs' niin on
<tale> MasseR: Ettei sulla ole /etc/auto.* tiedostot kunnossa.
<tale> MasseR: Mitä muuten yrität sillä autofs:llä tehdä?
<MasseR> tale: 'sudo start autofs && ls /nfs/Documents/' palauttaa juuri mitä pitääkin, joten liitospisteet kunnossa
<MasseR> tale: Lähinnä autofs on vain yksi service jolla tämä oire
<MasseR> Sen kanssa voin elää että sillonku tartten nfs:ää ni käynnistän sen manuaalisesti
<MasseR> Mutta se että squid ei käynnisty automaattisesti on ongelma
<tale> MasseR: Pistä yksi käynnistyscripti lisää, jossa komennetaan service squid start
<MasseR> Tuo korjaa oireen mutta ei ongelmaa
<MasseR> Ja pyrin välttämään sellasia
<tale> Se bugiraportti oli tosi pitkä, en lukenut loppuun asti onko siellä korjausta.
<MasseR> tale: Se bugiraportti ei ihan vastannut mun oireita 100%. Siellä mm. 'runlevel' palauttaa unknown ja servicet ei käynnisty satunnaisesti
<MasseR> Mulla runlevel antaa aina N 2 ja samat servicet ei käynnisty
<MasseR> Näemmä edes tuo purkkaviritys ei toimisi
<MasseR> upstart meinaan sammuttaa squidin jossain kohtaa
<tale> MasseR: Onko siinä koneessa tehty jotain erikoisia asetuksia? Vai oletko saanut Linux-viruksen joka sammuttelee palveluita?
<MasseR> Hmm
<MasseR> NetworkManager -> wicd
<MasseR> Ja xmonad
<MasseR> Ja sekä squid että autofs on riippuvaisia net-device-up eventistä
<MasseR> Mutta toisaalta screen-clear tmv ei käynnisty
<MasseR> Taino mulla on plajonn stop/waiting servicejä
<MasseR> Mutta muista en tiedä mitään
<kimbledon>  miten vitus audacious saa näkyvii ton queue listan
<kimbledon> niinku winampis
<kimbledon> HÄ
<tuhoojabotti> huuih
<Mkaysi> !language | kimbledo1i
<lubotu3> kimbledo1i: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kimbledon> :D
<kimbledon> tjoo ehkei pitäs kirjotella tänne ku on juomas mut kuitenki
<kimbledon> ongelma sama
<tuhoojabotti> Mjaa'a, ite käytän rytmilootaa. :D
<kimbledon> pitäs varmaa siirtyy johonki toisee pikkuhiljaa
<tuhoojabotti> Mitäs vikaa tuossa?
<tuhoojabotti> Näyttää ihan kivalta.
<^rska> kyllähän noita media soittimia löytyy moneen lähtöön
<^rska> Jos soitinta haluaa mennä vaihtamaan, niin tässä on aika monipuolinen lista: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-media-players-overview.html
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/rwQAZF -> Ubuntu Media Players OverView | Ubuntu Geek
<hifi> mikäs se amarok-klooni oli
<^rska> öö mikäs se olikaan
<hifi> joku hedelmä tms. siin oli logossa tai nimessä :p
<Iltsu> exile
<hifi> ei se kyl ole se
<^rska> joo ei se kyllä se ollut
<^rska> noita on kyllä niin paljon että ei voi enää kaikkia muistaa :D
<Iltsu> mikäköhä se exile sit oli
<Iltsu> ei googlellakaa löytyny
<Iltsu> joku ton tyyline
<hifi> se oli exaile
<Iltsu> yks a sinne tai tänne
<Tm_T> tarkoitatteko Clementine?
<hifi> se
<Tm_T> vai joku muista lukuisista? (:
<^rska> joo se oli se
<hifi> se oli just toi clementine
<hifi> takaisin aiheeseen: clementine vaikutti kiinnostavalta
<hifi> vaimo ainakin tykkäs vanhasta amarokista paljon
<^rska> tossa joku mainitsi sen winampin niin jos ulkonäöltään haluaa samanmoista niin XMMS on aika saman tyyppinen
<Tm_T> yksi suht kevyt vaihtoehto on myös... decibel-audio-player - simple and nice music player for the GNOME desktop
<Iltsu> ^rska, xmms on saman tyyline ku ikivanha winamppi
<^rska> joo ei oo kyllä pitkään aikaan tullu winamppia kokeiltua eli en tiedä yhtään miltä se nykyään näyttää
<^rska> mitä ite noita kokeillu niin kyllä se rythmbox ajoi asiansa hyvin
<Iltsu> oon käyttäny winamppia joskus 2003 viimeks, sillo tuli jo vitone
<Iltsu> xmms oli samalainen ku winampi kakkone
<Iltsu> ja siinäki sarjas aika järkyttävä
<Sysi> xmms on korvattu audaciouksella
<Iltsu> joo eiks XMMS:n kehitys lopetettu joskus sata vuot sitte?
<Sysi> en tiiä minkä tyylinen exaile ois mutta se on xubuntun vakio ja mun mielestä lähinnä ihan kauhea :D
<^rska> oon vissiin liian kauan sitten testaillu eri vaihtoehtoja :D
<bioterror> gqmpeg + mpg123
<bioterror> onko niitä muita vai?
<Sysi> mää jumituin hardyn mukana tulleeseen rytmilootaan niin pahasti ettei vieläkää oo löytyny haastajaa
<Sysi> ainoastaan itunes on parempi, ja siinäki vaan yks listan järjestelyehto
<Iltsu> mpd on kyl iha siisti kyl
<bioterror> iTunes
<bioterror> sissus
<Sysi> siinä on pari vähäisempää juttua aavistuksen huonommin
<^rska> joo kyllä se rytmilootikko on aina ajanu asiansa sen verran hyvin ettei ole tarvinnu muihin sekaantua pitkään aikaan :D
<Sysi> (eikä joo toimi oikeen linuxilla)
<tuhoojabotti> Kappas
<tuhoojabotti> audacious ei feili näitten ämpäreiden purkua.
<tuhoojabotti> rytmilootal osa ämpäreist vaa rätisee
<tuhoojabotti> Ei kuulu siis muutako rätinää
<bioterror> sun ämpärit on rikki
<bioterror> et oo hakenut etolasta laatua
<Sysi> eikö audaciouski käytä gstreameria?
<tuhoojabotti> Se voi kyl ol.
<tuhoojabotti> Sysi: No en tiedä, mut täl toimaa ja lootal ei.
<bioterror> vois nyt talvilomalla olon kunniaksi ottaa projektiksi duunaa messevä MOC-teema
<tuhoojabotti> MOC?
<bioterror> Music On Console
<tuhoojabotti> Oke.
<bioterror> ei tee mitää kirjastoja, eli paras
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> Ei tee kyl tääkää kai.
<tuhoojabotti> playlistei vaa
<tuhoojabotti> :o
<Iltsu> kyl kirjasto on jees olla olemas
<Sysi> nimenomaan playlistejä ei saa olla :)
<bioterror> joku n900-omistaja vois nyt kääntää mocin luurilleen ja kertoa miten toimii
<Iltsu> n900:n oma soitin on nii hyvä et miks
<bioterror> siksi
<bioterror> paras ncurses
<Sysi> konsoli!11!
<Iltsu> tos omas soittimeso n ainut huono ettei playlistilt voi poistaa yksittäisii biisei
<^rska> asiasta viidenteen. tietääkö joku miksi ubuntu server 10.04 LTS:än apt-get upgrade haluaa asentaa paketin grup-commonin jonka se feilaa joka ikinen kerta kun sen yrittää päivittää?
<bioterror> arska, kai se nyt kertoo miksi se feilaa
<Sysi> kokeile aptitude safe-upgradea pariin kertaan
<Sysi> mahollisesti pitäis bootata välissä
<Sysi> maverickilla tai nattyllä oli sama tässä vasta mulla
<^rska> oon tässä nyt viikon verran ainakin yrittänyt etsiä vastausta ongelmaan, mutta ilman yhtään tulosta. ja bootattu on moneen kertaan
<Iltsu> mulla joskus apti vaan jumittuu
<^rska> 17: Can't open /lib/init/vars.sh
<^rska> tuota se näyttäis eniten valittaa
<^rska> ei auttanut aptitude safe-upgrade
<^rska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566433/
<^rska> tollasta se valittelee
<Iltsu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/566434/
<Iltsu> mulla em. tiedosto sisältää tommosta
<Iltsu> jos teet ton tiedoston käsi sinne noil sisännöil ni ei varmaa voi oikee mettää mennä?
<Iltsu> sisällöil
<tuhoojabotti> sudo aptitude install initscripts
<tuhoojabotti> Tommosta jossain foorumeil käskettii.
<^rska> kokeilen tässä avata kyseistä tiedostoa, mutta näyttää menevän tovi ennenkun sen saa auki. kokeilin myös tuota initscriptsiä mutta se valitteli ettei ole pakettia grub-common
<tuhoojabotti> lollero
<^rska> jahas nyt se tappoi mun avausyrityksen :D
<tuhoojabotti> :D
<tuhoojabotti> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=835428&page=2 tuos on kummiski jotain
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/tWAiTW -> [ubuntu] Newbie on the brink!! - - Page 2 - Ubuntu Forums
<^rska> vika taitaa nyt olla tossa vars.sh filessä koska en saa sitä edes auki
<^rska> varsinkin jos Iltsulla kyseinen filu on noinkin lyhyt
<tuhoojabotti> Jea
<tuhoojabotti> Örr
<^rska> ls -la /lib/init/vars.sh
<^rska> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 224300372066875 2009-09-07 21:58 /lib/init/vars.sh
<tuhoojabotti> Laitoin tähä audacioukseen winamp teeman
<tuhoojabotti> Mut nyt en löydä mistä vaihetaa playlistien väliltä.
<^rska> näyttää filulla olevan kokoa
<tuhoojabotti> huh :o
<tuhoojabotti> ^rska: Vois olla hyvä idea yrittää uudelleenasentaa se tai jotain. ;-)
<^rska> siis jos tarkoitat grubbia niin on kyllä kokeiltu moneen kertaan :D
<^rska> mutta joo pitää vähän kattoa mitä ton filun pitäis yleensäkkään sisältää
<tuhoojabotti> ^rska: Koko servu vaan uusiks. ;-)
<^rska> kyllä se on viimenen vaihtoehto :D On sen verran käyttöä servulla, ettei sitä niin vaan asennella uusiksi
<tuhoojabotti> Heh
<tuhoojabotti> Ahaa, tabilla vaihtuu playlist
<xander_> moi
<re-G> mo
<xander_> miten sais ssh yhteydentoiseen läppäriin, joka on samassa wlan verkossa?
<xander_> entä sit kun toinen kone on köpiksessä?
<re-G> asentaa ssh-palvelimen ja ottaa yhteyden
<re-G> sit ku toinen on muualla, niin se pitää asettaa näkymään julkiseen verkkoon
<xander_> mites se se sshpalvelimen pystyttäminen menee?
<re-G> missä käyttiksessä
<xander_> linux ja windows
<xander_> linux-windows-linux-windows yhteys
<re-G> debian/ubuntu -tyyppisissä serveri asentuu: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<xander_> entä winukassa
<re-G> windows clienttinä putty taitaa olla se mitä käytetään
<re-G> windows servereistä en tiedä mitään.. varmaan sen jotenki saa
<Newa> windowsissa copssh on suht toimiva
<re-G> Newa: vaatinee cygwinin?
<Newa> pohjautuu siihen juu. Tuo on bundle jossa on ssh-serveri ja skriptit käyttäjätilien mäppäykseen ja ssh-daemonin pyörittämiseen windowsin systeemipalveluna
#ubuntu-fi 2011-02-13
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Wine
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/FykXJU -> Viikko 7 - Wine | Viikon VALO
<lasse_> moi
<elias_a> Aika hyvinhän Ubuntukin näköjään hidastuu kun levy alkaa täyttymään.
<elias_a> Yli 95% levyn täyttöaste ja paljon avoinna olevia sovelluksia niin a vot...
<elias_a> Alkoi tulla ihan winhotus mieleen...
<elias_a> Onneksi toipuminen näyttää olevan hyvin nopeaa kun levyltä vain poistaa kamaa.
<Sysi> HDD?
<elias_a> Sysi: Jep.
<elias_a> Mistähän tuo ilmiö muuten johtuu kun swappikin on omalla osiollaan?
<lemonade> elias_a: veikkaisin, että syynä on se, että yleensä lopuksi mennään kovalevyn ulkolaidalla + kovalevyn data alkaa olla fragmentoitunutta sen täyttyessä
<elias_a> lemonade: Aika hyvä selitys :)
<lemonade> juu, en tiedä tapahtuuko ssd-levyillä vastaavaa ilmiötä?
<Sysi> ainaki hidastuvat täyttyessä vaikka eri syystä, TRIM kai korjaa (osittain?)
<mjr> hyvin toteutettuna (ja tietty käytettynä) trimmauksen pitäis pitää ne aika hyvässä iskussa, ja hyvät testien mukaan kai pitääkin
<mjr> (ainakin inttel, muista en oo tainnut jaksaa kaivaa dataa mutta otaksun ettei sitä ole merkittävät valmistajat kovin kämmänneet)
<mjr> mulla kun on intteli
<Iltsu> tekis mieli ssd:tä, mut maksaa aika hullusti
<Tekno> mitenni
<Tekno> halpojahan ne o
<Sysi> ei liikaa ku pitää videokovon erikseen
<mjr> systeemilevyksihän sellanen joo, ei bulkkitavaralle
<Iltsu> no daa?
<Iltsu> ei tietenkää
<Iltsu> mut pari hunttia saa lyödä ennenkö semmosta saa minkääalaist
<Iltsu> mullon tän konee systeemilevyst 100 gigaa käytös eikä siel oo pal midii paitsi softaa
<Sysi> aika isoja softia :o
<mjr> onko siinä windows ja? :]
<Sysi> useimmille kummiski riittää pelikovoksikki 60/80 GB
<Iltsu> mjr, ofc
<Iltsu> mitäköhä ihmet
<Iltsu> mitä mulla tuol mahtaa olla
<Iltsu> kappas, huntil sais 54 gigasen kignstonin
<Iltsu> siis 64
<Tekno> no kyllä ny 80 giganen pitäs riittää iha kevyesti systeemilevyks
<Iltsu> 75,8 gigaa vie Program files-kansiot yhtees
<Tekno> no oot asentanu ohjelmat sinne
<Tekno> miksi
<Iltsu> niinnojoo, jos olis ssd ni sit niitä ei tosiaa ehkä asentais systeemilevylle
<Iltsu> pitäsköhä sitä poistaa tommonen joku 64 giganen
<Tekno> mä ostin joskus 40 gigasen ssd:n sillo ku niit rupes tulee satasen pintaa
<Tekno> on riittäny windows 7:lle
<Tekno> taino viikko sit tuli täytee mut siivosin vähä ni nyt o 12GB taas vapaana
<Tekno> oli jotain ihme spotifyn cachee ja muuta tauhkaa
<Sysi> backupit jne turhakkeet pois
<Tekno> ja 10 gigaa netistä randomil ladattuja tiedostoja
<Tekno> mitkä o vaa jääny
<Tekno> treesize free on kätevä ohjelma noiden tilaa vievien hakemistoje löytämisee
<Iltsu> jollai huntil tuommose 64 gigasen voiski ostaa
<Iltsu> onks noissa mimmosia eroja?
<Sysi> on nopeempia ja hitaampia ja jotku kestää pitempään ku toiset
<Iltsu> täytyy googlailla
<Iltsu> http://www.jimms.fi/tuote/SV100S2%2F64G
<Iltsu> joku tuommone kuulostais aika asialliselt
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/oiLt6k -> Jimm's - Your toaster will never be the same!
<Tekno> tossahan ei oo trimmi tukea
<Tekno> eikunjaa, toi o joku uus versio, no kai siin sit o
<Sysi> mun kyllä mun tommonen nopeutu discard-mounttioptiolla
<Sysi> olikohan iteasiassa vanhempi
<Iltsu> joo toi oli jimssin halvin 64-giganen
<Tekno> http://www.jimmspc.fi/tuote/FM-25S2S-60GBP2
<Tekno> mul o tommone
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/fdD7H1 -> Jimm's - Your toaster will never be the same!
<Tekno> nopeutta kyl riittävästi
<Iltsu> juu
<Iltsu> itseasias, ku rakensin tän konee just ni suunnitelmis oliki et laitan jossai kohtaa ssd:tä
<Iltsu> nappasin hyllystä vaa jonkun levyn tähä
<Iltsu> ja mä vähä epäilen et tää on viel aika hidas
<Iltsu> jotai 90 megaa lukis ja 85 megatavuu kirjottelis tää nykyne sekunnis
<Iltsu> Tekno, ootko koittanu mite hyvi toi pääsee noihi luvattuihi vauhteihii
<Tekno> kyllä noihin lukemiin pääsee
<Iltsu> näköjää toi mun teranen datalevy pääsee ~120 megatavuu sekunnis
<Iltsu> kyl tommosee ssd:hen vaihto vois vaikuttaa aika hurjast näi äkkii ajatelle
<robster2644> Can anyone help with a Zenithink zt 180?
<hifi> Iltsu: ei mulla hdparmin buffered disk read anna ku 98MB/s
<hifi> ja "halpaa" SSD:tä alla
<Iltsu> mikäs ssd sulla on?
<Iltsu> semmosellaha sit ei saa mitää etua vrt. normaali kiintolevy
<Iltsu> paitsi läppäris keveyttä
<hifi> kingstonin joku perus, 128G
<Sysi> on tommonen varmaan randomin datan luvusa ja hakuajoissa vähän eri ku hdd
<hifi> antakaa testi niin ajan :)
<hifi> http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=33509 toi taitaa olla koneessa
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/0XwBgq -> 33509 - Kingston SSDNow V100 - Verkkokauppa.com
<hifi> ainakin joku testi haukkuu ton kingstonin
<Iltsu> toi on sen 128 gigan versio minkä pastesin ite kans aikasemmi
<hifi> samaa kuraa nopeuksissa mitä normaali kiekko, ellei jopa huonompi
<hifi> riippuu ihan mitä haluaa, mulle riittää
<Iltsu> jimssis sanotaa et se lukis 250 megatavuu sekunnis ja kirjottais 145 megatavuu sekunnis
<hifi> windowsissa se jäätää vähän
<Sysi> joskus joissaki levyissä isommat oli hitaampia
<hifi> johtuen siitä mitä kuraa se tekee käynnistyessään :)
<Iltsu> toi mikä Teknol on ni luku 285 ja kirjotus 275
<hifi> suosittelen jos haluaa halvan ssd:n eikä vaadi hirveesti
<hifi> korvaa kuitenkin halvan kiekon ihan ok
<Sysi> mulla pitäis ostaa varmaan HDD seuraavaksi
<Sysi> jos vaikka puoltoista teraa
<hifi> varmaan joskus siirrän läppärille tän joskus ja ostan nopeamman SSD:n tilalle
<hifi> oho, ajatus katkee taas kesken lauseen
<Tekno> 21:12:12< Iltsu> toi mikä Teknol on ni luku 285 ja kirjotus 275
<Tekno> ja hintaero vaa jotai 20e
<Iltsu> jep
<Iltsu> 2,5 kertaset vauhdit normi kiintolevyyn verrattun
<hifi> ostaa tollasen pienen SSD:n systeemilevyksi
<hifi> ja lyö kiekolle datat
<Iltsu> näin mä suunnitteli
<hifi> ehkä eniten kiinnostaa tän kingstonin kanssa et kuinka pitkäikäinen tää on
<hifi> se on ainakin varmaa ettei kiekko hajoa ;)
<hifi> tai sen mekaniikka
<hifi> ja miten hajoaminen ilmenee joskus
<hifi> smarttikaan ei mitään kerro
<hifi> Media_Wearout_Indicator on 0
<hifi> mikä ikinä se onkaan
<hifi> eiku jaa, oliskohan toi value nyt se rosenttiluku jota google kertoo
<hifi> eli "100%" toimiva vielä
<hifi> voi olla että toi smartti on rikki tossa, kaikilla googlen mukaan on luokkaa 98-99% toi value
<Iltsu> tai sit seo särki :P
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-06
<TTilus> höh, mikäs tässä on ku skypen äänet ei pelaa, "problem with audio capture", ihan freesi 11.10 amd64, lenovo l512
<TTilus> "Microphone" kohdalla on skypen asetuksissa valittavana vain "hdmi (unknown)", "rawbluetooth (bluetooth)" ja "bluetoot (plug)"
<tale> TTilus: Onko 64-bittiseen ajurit kaikille sun äänilaitteille?
<TTilus> tale: mistäs sen saa selville?
<tale> TTilus: Ja toimiiko ne äänet ylipäätään, siis osaako joku muu ohjelma pitää ääntä?
<TTilus> tale: kaikki muu pelaa
<TTilus> tale: ääninauhurilla nauhoittaa ja soittaa
<tale> TTilus: Kato mitä komento lspci näyttää. Eli mitä laitteita koneesta löytyy. Mutta älä pastea tälle kanavalle, vaan pastebiniin. Topicissa on yksi osoite.
<TTilus> ok, katotaas
<tale> TTilus: Luitko tämän? Tosin näyttää hieman vanhalta tiedolta. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/AeztZR -> Skype - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<TTilus> tale: http://pastie.org/pastes/3326593/text
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/54dAzd -> #3326593 - Pastie
<TTilus> tale: joo, luin
<TTilus> tale: jotenki aattelin, et ku se tulee partner reposta, niin se toimis ihan ilman säätämistä
<TTilus> tale: ja eiks se jo jonkin aikaa oo ollu ihan pulseaudio-yhteensopiva
<tale> TTilus: Tuon sivun mukaan 10.04 asti ainakin.
<TTilus> tale: tällä samalla läppärillä muuten 11.04:n kans pelas
<tale> Läppärissäsi on Intelin äänipiiri, Intelin kamoissa yleensä on hyvät ajurit Linuxissa mukana.
<tale> TTilus: Koita tuon sivun Troubleshooting linkkiä.
<TTilus> mitä nyt kaatuili ja jumitteli sillon tällön
<TTilus> ai, okei
<tale> En osaa sanoa mikä voisi olla vialla, perusjutut näyttäisi olevan OK.
<TTilus> vähä samat fiilikset, hämmentävää toimimattomuutta
<elias_a> Kertokaas, gurut, millä saisi win7-instanssin kääräistyä virtuaalikoneeksi, jota ajetaan Ubuntun päällä?
<elias_a> VMware converter ladattu - siinä ei ole tukea Win7:lle...
<tale> elias_a: Eikö kvm, qemu tai mikä vaan virtuaalikone toimisi?
<tale> elias_a: Oliko joku kolmaskin sovellus, en nyt muista nimeä.
<elias_a> tale: Ongelma on siis se, että pitäisi löytää softa, jolla saa tehtyä sen virtuaalikoneimagen olemassa olevasta käyttisinstanssista.
<elias_a> Ajettuahan niitä saa sitten monella eri softalla.
<tale> elias_a: Ai jaa, tuohon en osaa sanoa. Olen vaan asentanut käyttiksiä virtuaalikoneeseen, en tuommoista valmista asennusta käyttänyt.
<tale> Siinähän voi tulla vaikeuksia kun oheislaitteet on erilaiset siinä virtuaalikoneessa kuin siinä vempaimessa johon se seiska asennettiin.
<tale> elias_a: http://superuser.com/questions/272310/best-way-to-virtualize-physical-windows-7-installation-in-linux
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Ixp39d -> virtualbox - Best way to virtualize physical Windows 7 installation in Linux? - Super User
<TTilus> tale: peijakas, sehän rupes toimimaan
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos! Samassa läppärissä noita on tarkoitus ajaa. Katselenpa tuon.
<TTilus> tale: tuo ääniasetusten ikkuna tarttee näemmä laittaa kiinnin ennenkuin muutokset vaikuttavat skypeen
<TTilus> tale: pistin hdmi-ulostulon pois päältä ja nyt skype näkee samat äänilaitteet kuin ennenkin
<heikkiket> Sanokaas ny muut, et mikä on paras Twitter-clientti Linuxille? Pollya olen käytellyt, mut ku siinä ei ole hakutoimintoa. Gwibber ja Chocok tahmaa, ainakin 11.04:ssa Chocok oli ku täi tervassa
<Wnt> heikkiket: Firefox
<Wnt> tai miten olis bitlbeed + irssi
<Finnish_> Onks joku paikalla jolla on 12.04 jo ajossa? Mulla on ropleema, kun yrittää kattoa mitä tahansa videota about millä tahansa soittimella niin systeemi kaatuu/loggautuu ulos
<Tm_T> Finnish_: #ubuntu+1 saattaisi osata auttaa paremmin
<Finnish_> Ok
<lobasko> moi
<lobasko> en välitä winukasta enää, haluaisin ubuntun mutta saako siihen dx10-11? jos saa vaikuttaako tämä edes pelaamiseeen?
<lobasko> pelaaja olen
<mjr> Ubuntu/Linux ei ole erityisen Windows-yhteensopiva. Jotkut Windows-pelit voi saada toimimaan Winen avulla, mutta ei kaikkia, ja se voi vaatia vaihtelevan määrän säätöä.
<lobasko> onko mikään L-jakelu soveltuva aktiiviseen pelaamiseen
<mjr> (Winessä ei taida olla dx10 kovin täydellinen)
<lobasko> winukassa on dx suuri etu mutta jos joku muu olisi lähellä samaa tasoa vaihtaisin
<mjr> lähinnä jos kelpaa natiivit linux-pelit (ja mahdollisesti jokunen winessä tunnetusti hyvin toimiva)
<mjr> valikoima ei ole windowsin veroinen, yllättäen
<lobasko> jep kait sitä pitää vielä winukassa pidättäytyä pelaamisen osalta
<lobasko> onko ubuntu sopiva läppäsiin miten on ajureiden laita?
<mjr> Kannattaa (mieluiten ennen läppärin ostoa) vähän googlella katsoa. Usein toimii, joskus on jotain pientä kiusaa, joskus isompaakin. Lähinnä erilaiset läppäreiden acpi-bugit voi kiusata suspendin kanssa, se kannattaa tarkistaa toimivaksi. Verkkolaitteet, levyt, näyttiksetkin yleensä kyllä.
<lkfek> yritän asentaa ubuntua mikä kovalevytyyiipi tlee olla fat 32?
<Kolmis> ei helvetissä
<Kolmis> ext4 / ext3 olis ehkä mun valinta.
<mjr> ext4 nykyään joo
<mjr> ellei tiedä että haluaa jotain muuta
<lkfek> pääsenkö windowsilta noille kovalevyille ?
<Kolmis> et pääse, ellet asenna jotain lisäohjelmaa / ajuria tms. ainakin ext2:selle tämmöinen oli aikoinaan?
<mjr> Keskimäärin et. ext3:a ehkä voi lukea windowsista helpommin ko 4:ää, siinä voi olla syy käyttää vanhempaa
<mjr> en tiijä onko ext4:lle mitään käpistelyä windowsille
<Kolmis> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-read-ext3ext4-linux-partition-from-windows-7.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/gcFZzC -> How to read Ext3/Ext4 linux partition from windows 7 | Ubuntu Geek
<Kolmis> ilmeisesti sama kikka toimii ext2/3/4
<mjr> ookoo
<lkfek> juuritiedostoa ei voi määrittää kun koitan valita tuota osiota johon haluan sen asennettavan
<lkfek> ext 4 valittuna
<shanttu> pelittääkö tuollaiset halppis-wifi-donglet ilman säätöjä?
<vartsu> riippuu ihan siitä mikä piirisarja siellä on sisällä
<shanttu> vartsu, hmm. ja sitähän ei brändittömistä tiedä
<vartsu> ei tiedä ennenkuin on koneessa kiinni. Olisi aivan liian iso työ merkitä siihen pakettiin se tieto
<mjr> wifitilanne on parantunut kyllä parinkin vuoden takaisesta, mutta vannoa ei voi
<shanttu> joo ei voi merkata. kunhan  saa kaupaksi
<vartsu> juu vannoa ei voi, osa toimii hyvin osa ei sitten tekemälläkään
<vartsu> saman piirivalmistajankin lastuissa on eroja
<shanttu> joku näemmä testannut huuto-netissä myymäänsä donglea oneiricissa ja ilmoittaa toimivan. 11€ postikuluineen.
<vartsu> kannattaa kysellä mikä piirisarja siinä on kun kerran on mahdollisuus
<shanttu> tuskin haittaa että on powerpc mihin on tulossa
<vartsu> tuskin
<vartsu> vanha macci vai?
<shanttu> jopa ilmoittaa että Realtek 8818cus
<shanttu> vartsu, juu
<shanttu> kirjoituskone. sain ilmaiseksi
<vartsu> :)
<shanttu> voi testailla kaikkea
<vartsu> itsellä kanssa yks powerpc pohjainen mini
<vartsu> Eipä google paljoa kertonut tuosta piirisarjasta
<shanttu> no ei liikaa
<vartsu> Ei tosta oikein osaa sanoa mitään. Voi toimia tai sitten ei
<vartsu> onkohan noi numerot oikein päin
<vartsu> kun ei kuukkeli meinaa tuntea
<vartsu> 8188 olis parempi :)
<shanttu> sitä mietin. jos myyjä testannut niin sillä mennään
<vartsu> 8188cus löytyy realtekin sivuilta
<vartsu> 8818 ei
<vartsu> Juu jos myyjä näin lupaa niin toimittavahan sen on
<vartsu> tai sitten negaa kehiin
<shanttu> näinpä
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-07
<elias_a> Onkos ubuntu 11.10 asennus-cd vielä live-cd?
<Tm_T> on
<elias_a> Pitäisi ajella gpartediä vähän. Siksi kysyn.
<elias_a> No sillähän tuo sitten ratkeaa.
<Tm_T> elias_a: ei ole lie viiteen vuoteen ollut live-cd/asennus-cd jakoa
<Tm_T> eiku pitempään
<elias_a> Tm_T: Kiitos.
<elias_a> Alternate ei taida kuitenkaan olla Live-cd?
<Tm_T> ei
<Tm_T> no on omalla tavallaan (;
<elias_a> No - sitten olen kartalla.
<Tm_T> alternatella voit komentoriveillä
<Troopie> onkos tossa 12 versus muilla ollu verkko-ongelmia?
<Troopie> "wlan"
<Tm_T> paha sanoa, mutta ei ole vielä tuen piirissä (:
<Troopie> joo eiku lähinnä tota bugi meininkiä aattelin, mut eipä tosta paljo selvinny :s
<Troopie> verkotyökalu kaatu heti ku valitti werkkotunnuksen langattomista
<Troopie> eikä tainnut toimia asennuksen aikanakaan arvatenkin
<Troopie> laitan ton oneiricin sit
<Troopie> narullahan toi toimi
<Finnish> Pitäisköhän kokeilla fedoraa tähän läppäriin
<Finnish> En oo kokeillu ikinä mitään muita kuin *buntu distroja
<youko> hei yritin asentaa linuxin mutta osioinnissa tuli jotain ongelmia enkä asennusta suorittanu loppun vaan sammutin koneen, yritin avata koneen uudelleen jolloin tulee musta ruutu missä vilkkuu "_" merkki eikä mitään tapahdu. onko kellään tullu vastaan samanlaista ongelmaa? jos on please help!
<Echramath> jaa jaa onko kone tyhjä ollut sitä ennen?
<youko> windows 7 oli aiemmin.
<tale> youko: Käynnistä asennin uudestaan, katso onko siellä vielä Windows-osiota. Jos on, jätä se rauhaan ja asenna Linux johonkin muuhun osioon. Jos se Windows vielä levyllä on, asennin lisää sen käynnistysvalikkoon.
<yakx> onko ext2 tai ext3 hyvä jos haluaa säilöä elokuvia yms isoja tiedostoja ulkoiselle ja katsoa niitä sekä windows ja linux koneista
<yakx> ja onko fat32 todella ainoa 'universaali' tiedostojärjestelmä
<mjr> on (tai udf voinee olla melko universaali mutten ole kyl kokeillut sitä itse muualla kuin optisilla levyillä)
<mjr> ja fat32:llahan ei käytetä yli 4 gigan (miinus tavun) tiedostoja
<mjr> ext4 on parempi etenkin isoilla tiedostoilla kuin edeltäjänsä. Windowsille on joku erillinen työkalu jolla voi kopioida ext[234]:ltä tiedostoja muualle, mutta se ei tietty ole kovin kätevää
<yakx> joo
<yakx> miksihän se asia on näin
<yakx> itseasiassa tein sellaisen jutun, että splittasin 4,7 gigan tiedoston kahteen osaan ja sain sen siirrettyä fat32
<mjr> microsoft muistaakseni ei halua gpl-ajureita systeemiinsä
<yakx> sitten kursin sen takas kasaan ja äkkiseltään näytti, että kaikki toimisi, mutta sitten olikin eräästäkin leffasta lopusta vähän tavaraa poissa
<yakx> ja kun siirsin sen takas niin se toimi. eli tiedosto ei ollut korruptoitunut, kait
<mjr> linuxin ntfs-tuki on ntfs-3g:n kautta tietty nykyään melko hyvä. Lähinnä en oo varma miten se selviää jos levy on jäänyt "huonoon" tilaan (eli esim. nyppäisty irti sanomatta käyttikselle että irrota)
<yakx> aa
<mjr> joskus piti käyttää levyä windowsissa että se korjais sen
<yakx> tosta voisi ottaa selvää
<mjr> en tiedä päteekö tämä vielä
<yakx> tosin vähän kuumottava riski toi jos on edes prosentin luokkaa
<yakx> niin joo, että ei se nyt silti ihan luhistu
<mjr> no siis ei se sitä lisää tuossa tapauksessa rikkonut, se vaan kieltäytyi tekemästä sille mitään ennen ko sen korjaa
<mjr> intternet väittäis että seuraavasti linuxissa alustettu UDF-levy toimis lukemiseen ja kirjoittamiseen sekä linuxissa että windowsissa: mkudffs --media-type=hd --blocksize=512 /dev/sdx
<yakx> viittitkö laittaa jotain urlia niin tutkin lisää
<mjr> myös "Do not forget to zero the MBR first (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512 count=1), to avoid confusion with any leftover partition table (since UDF does not use the first sector)."
<mjr> http://serverfault.com/questions/55089/with-what-tool-should-i-format-a-hard-drive-as-udf
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/NmhFsk -> linux - With what tool should I format a hard drive as UDF? - Server Fault
<mjr> UDF olis sinänsä aika oikeaoppinen ratkaisu jos se toimii. En vaan oo tarvinnut itse muu-kuin-linux-yhteensopivuutta juuri niin en oo jaksanut kokeilla.
<rhkfin> tietääkö joku miten vlc:llä (tai jollain vielä helpommin) sais streamattua sisäverkossa veppikameran kuvaa?
<yakx> aiotko vakoilla vaimoa
<yakx> :)
<rhkfin> ha
<rhkfin> ja ha
<tale> rhkfin: Tämä on eka minkä Google löysi: http://scottlinux.com/2010/06/29/stream-webcam-with-vlc/
<rhkfin> tale: jee. Yritin googlailla, ohjeita löytyi vain vlc:n vanhoille versioille mitkä ei täsmännnyt asennettuun..
<rhkfin> eikä toikaan copypastena toimi.. Mut antaa suuntaa, yritän säätää..
<rhkfin> saako joku ton perusteella rakennettua ton henkiin?
<tale> rhkfin: Lienee uudessakin versiossa vastaavat ominaisuudet. Pitää selata man-sivua.
<rhkfin> joo lueskelen helppiä alkuun
<rhkfin> nyt pelaa mut hirvee viive..
<rhkfin> localhostina
<yakx> onk dssi-vst jollekin tuttu
<Kaamos2> Kuka tietää miten saan kyriliset kirjaimet käyttöön ubuntu 11.10 ssa.
<yakx> siis tarkoitatko nyt fonttia vai sellaista näppäimistöä
<yakx> menisikö tuolta järjestelmäasetukset/näppäimistön asettelu  ja valitset sieltä
<yakx> jos ei ole niin lisäät
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-08
<Troopie> mikä ois järkevin tapa käytellä preciseä. tarttis kuitenki oneiricin, ku se toimii :/
<Troopie> onkos toi rinnakkain asennus hankala siivoilla jälkikäteen?
<crizzy_> virtualboxissa tietty voi leikkiä sillä..
<Troopie> eilen käytin sen tos lnukka konees ja siin wlan bugitti
<Troopie> *linukka
<crizzy_> away
<crizzy_> */away:)
<crizzy_> no siinä nyt bugittaa hiiren rullakin :/
<Troopie> joo, aattelin testailla
<Troopie> taidan laittaa rinnakkain ku muutenki nyt puhtaat asennukset siin, eikä pitäs mitää kummosia projekteja olla tiedossa
<crizzy_> voisivat korjata ton hiiren rullan
<crizzy_> ärsyttää kun pitää rikkoa noin ruohonjuuritason perusasioita :P
<crizzy_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/925785
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 925785 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Starting to scroll is erratic with edge scrolling on touchpad or mouse scrollwheels" [Critical,Triaged]
<czr> crizzy_, muuten ois liian helppoa. pitaahan sita olla tekemista ihmisilla.
<Troopie> :D
<crizzy_> noo vois senkin ajan käyttää johonki hyödylliseen :)
<crizzy_> jaaha ja mikäs olis lunix-ystävällinen thinkpad
<czr> menipas filosofiseksi :-)
<czr> ajattele sita niinkuin rubiikinkuutiona
<czr> mut sellainen mika vaan tulee jostain, yllatyksena.
<crizzy_> vähän pallottelua nyt e325 / l420 / t520 välillä
<czr> osta kaikki
<crizzy_> no kyllä yks roskakone on tarpeeks :-)
<czr> kyl niissa ainakin yhdessa toimii hiiren rulla
<czr> hmm. kellaan mitaan kokemuksia mistaan linux-desktop-ymparistosta mika tukis suoraan 3d:ta hdmi:n yli?
<czr> tai siis. you know.
<Troopie> onkohan Mintissä tukea
<Troopie> jaha, mihinhän pakettiin kuuluu Nm-applet precisessä :/
<Troopie> network antaa liikaa mahdollisuuksia
<Troopie> eikä anna edes listaa
<Tm_T> Troopie: mmmm, minun mielestä Unity-ubunu ei käytä kyseistä applettia
<Tm_T> +t
<Troopie> :o
<Troopie> noin se kovasti mulle kerto kuitenki
<Tm_T> voin tietysti olla väärässä, mutta tämmöinen käsitys minulla on
<Troopie> precise-desktop-i386  tollasen asennuksen jälkeen tuli toi bugi
<Troopie> sain sitte viel verkonki toimiin :8
<Troopie> ongelma oli tos salasanakyselyssä
<Troopie> tai siis ilmeni
<Powerfulone> Suojelkaa tätä tyttöä Miia Marjuli Eklund 22 vuotta Joensuulta, hänelle ei saa tapahtua mitään, sanokaa hänelle
<Powerfulone> et mä en ole ikinä haukkunut tai uhkanut hänta. Viesti on pakko tulla perille. Tv RuotsinJuha
<Troopie> :o
<Tm_T> ...
<crizzy_> noh tulipa sit tilattua uus soodailuläppäri, pupuntun parempi toimia suosiolla sit!1#€
<Tm_T> crizzy_: ostaessa pitää huolta että ostaa rautaa joka tukee Ubuntua niin toimiihan se (:
<crizzy_> no vähän sillä silmällä valkkasin joo
<crizzy_> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201103-7446
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/kGt5Jw -> Ubuntu on Lenovo Thinkpad T520 | Ubuntu
<crizzy_> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7229 tossa toisessakaan entryssä ollu ku 10.10 kanssa jotain card reader noottia vaan
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/jAo78G -> Ubuntu on Lenovo Thinkpad T520 | Ubuntu
<crizzy_> kai toi ihan nappivalinta.. toivotaan
<Tm_T> ThinkPad T400s täällä, hmmm
<crizzy_> toi 3v takuu lähinnä houkutti ton L420 yli
<yakx> oliskohan joku simppeli keino jakaa mp3 tiedostoja kansioineen eri alikansioihin id tagien mukaan. eli esim. niin, että yhteen menee minimal, yhteen acid ja yhteen vaikka tech-house.
<czr> mihis laitat sit minimal acid housen?
<czr> :-)
<yakx> ;)
<czr> ois varmaan silleen et "squieeeek" aina valilla ja sit alyttomasti reverbia
<czr> ja pari taputusta sinne tanne
<yakx> voihan tuon toki manuaalisestikin tehdä. se ois vähän tarkempaa muutenkin
<czr> ota johonkin playeriin ensin kaikki, sit sorttaat genren mukaan, naat kuinka hyvin/huonosti ne menee sit
<czr> varmaan jollain skriptilla tuon ehka sit pystyy tekemaan tai softanpatkalla mut ei heti tule mitaan valmista mieleen
<yakx> joo no siis foobarillahan ton pystyisi tekemään
<yakx> sitä on kyllä kovasti ikävä
<yakx> en voi ymmärtää miksi se ei ole kääntynyt linuxille :(
<czr> onko se kaupallinen?
<yakx> ei
<yakx> open source
<czr> sit varmaan koodikanta sellaista kuraa et vaikea tehda platform independent
<czr> toi on yleisin syy
<yakx> joo, winen kanssa sekin toimisi, mutta tuo omat rajoituksensa
<czr> no mut voit ajaa winella tuon lajittelun?
<yakx> niin, no voisihan sen testaa
<yakx> mulla oli muistikuva, että wine ei tykkää ulkoisista kiintolevyistä
<czr> hopohopo
<czr> ei wine edes tieda mika on ulkoinen kovalevy
<czr> (tarkoitan siis talla sita ettei sille ole merkitysta, kun ei se kasittele mitaan tuolla tasolla)
<Tm_T> yakx: Amarok pystynee vissiin järjestämään tiedostojakin
<yakx> aa, no täytyy katsoa sekin vielä. tosin foobarissa olisi se etu, että tietää mitä tekee
<yakx> czr, olet oikeassa. aikanaan kun kokeilin foobaria niin en löytänyt tuota ulkoista, mutta en vaan osannut etsiä sitä silloin oikeasta paikasta :D
<yakx> nyt tuntuu taas typerältä
<czr> np :-)
<czr> kavin tanaan microsoftilla. eli puntit tasan.
<yakx> saitko viruksia
<elias_a> czr: Tunnusta syntisi, poikani!
<czr> hmm. en tieda. pitaisko kayda terveystarkastuksessa? :-)
<czr> elias_a, noooo!
<elias_a> czr: Minulle on annettu valta antaa ne anteeksi! :)
<czr> ei ne ole synteja, ne on .. luonteenpiirteita!
<elias_a> Mä kävin toimittajana muutaman kerran Mäsällä Vantaalla.
<czr> oon katkera niille kun niil on respassa suoraan roberts coffee.
<elias_a> Parhaiten jäi mieleen eka reissu kun Win2000 julkaisua odoteltiin.
<elias_a> Menin myöhässä paikalle ja jouduin eturiviin kun Suomessa toimittajatkin täyttävät salin takaa alkaen.
<elias_a> No se w2k-severi kaatui sen Ruotsin ison kihon demotessa sitä.
<elias_a> Jostain syystä se ei ollut yhtään tyytyväinen kun mä ruotsiksi sitä lohdutin, että älä välitä, mun lähellä ollessa Solarikset ja Vaxitkin keikkaavat...
<czr> :-)
<czr> ehka se oletti et tarkoitit vahtimestaria ja solaris-elokuvaa.
<czr> sen takia ei naurattanu.
<czr> koska ei minuaakaan naurattais jos vahtimestari kaatuis mun vierella!
<czr> puhumattakaan traumasta minka voisi kokea jos tarkovsky-kokemus katkeais kesken kaiken
<yakx> vähän nolottaa, että ostin renoisen sitä varten, että voisi linuxillakin duunata saundia mut käytän windows versioo winen kanssa
<czr> heh
<yakx> tuli nyt jostain mieleen, oliko tämä #tunnustustenluola
<czr> mistas moinen muuten?
<czr> kyl taa aina valilla on
<rhkfin> on-topic..?
<yakx> vst toimii suoraan
<yakx> oho
<yakx> luulin olevani offarissa :)
<rhkfin> ;)
<czr> se oli mun vika, anteeksi :-)
<czr> I am wearing "Mostly off-topic" today
<Finnish> Mikä on kätsä keino ladata flash-video kovolle? Ois tommonen 80 minuutin pätkä mikä pitäis kattoa
<mjr> mistä?
<Juh0`> jos netistä niin koitas file2hd.com
<mjr> get_flash_videos (paketti get-flash-videos) osaa ladata joistain paikoista
<mjr> youtubelle youtube-dl myös
<mjr> (ja osaa sekin joitain muitakin paikkoja)
<mjr> noihin ei ole mitään yhtä tapaa millä ladata joten ei voi olla varma toimiiko
<mjr> joskus löytyy videotiedoston urli kun katselee sivun sorsaa ;)
<jjo> yle areenalla sit yle-dl
<Finnish> Miten toi ladataan? http://www.waves.com/lp/yoad-nevo-mixing-mixing-bass-and-guitars-1-26-12/watch.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/liFiKq -> Mixing Drums with Yoad Nevo | Webinars | Waves
<Finnish> Onnistu: get_flash_videos http://www.waves.com/lp/yoad-nevo-mixing-mixing-bass-and-guitars-1-26-12/watch.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/liFiKq -> Mixing Drums with Yoad Nevo | Webinars | Waves
<yakx> http://offliberty.com <- tuolla kanssa pystyy lataamaan monia juttuja mitä ei muuten voisi
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Vpbn0Q -> Offliberty - evidence of offline life
<yakx> tyyliin youtube, soundcloud yms
<inz> monet viideot saa mysös talteen /proc/<flash-plugariprosessin pid>/fd:stä cattaamalla
<inz> Mut sit tarvii aina vähän arvata, että mikäs on mikäkin
<tale> Flash-videot on katsomisen aikana tiedostona ~/.mozilla/firefox/<profiili>/ hakemistossa. Kattoo koska latautunut kokonaan, pausettaa ja kopioi tiedoston talteen.
<inz> riippuu flashin versiosta
<Muhis91> <Finnish> [16:11:56] Mikä on kätsä keino ladata flash-video kovolle? Ois tommonen 80 minuutin pätkä mikä pitäis kattoa. Itse suosittelisin firefox flashgot liitännäistä imee videot muodoissa flv,mp4
<Muhis91> http://flashgot.net/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/57T05x -> FlashGot - Best Firefox Download Manager Integration - what is it? - InformAction
<re-G> kovo
<gildean> kovo mikä kovo, vaan jotku 60-luvulla syntyneet sähkärit jaksaa nillittää vielä tosta
<gildean> forkkaus on toinen
<czr_> toim huom ne sanois Winchester-levy
<Myrtti> windows-käyttäjälle sillä forkkauksella ei olekaan niin väliä
<Myrtti> itsellä on kyllä aivot jo vuosien aikana virittynyt käyttämään forkkausta nimenomaan prosessin forkkauksena
<Tm_T> näin
<gildean> lähinnä asiayhteys kertoo kyllä mistä puhutaan
<czr_> vahan ninq clone(2)
<elias_a> gildean: Mitä vikaa 60-luvulla syntyneissä on? :O
<Iltsu> eläkeikäsii
<Iltsu> tosin
<Iltsu> mä olen koht 22 ja tän ikäsenä moni kansallispukuu käyttävä on jo eläkkeel!
<czr_> oot vaarallisessa iässä
<czr_> jos joku ottaa esim ssh-yhteyden randomisti
 * czr_ gets his coat
<Iltsu> läpän taso o huikee täl hetkel
<elias_a> Niin on. Mä en jaksa odottaa eläkkeelle pääsyä. Silloin voisi tehdä jo jotain muuta kuin irkata iltaisin... :P
<elias_a> Nimim. vm. 1969 ;-)
<Tm_T> lapset...
<elias_a> Jaa - meni tosiaan vähän ot:ksi...
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-09
<yakx> Virhe: Virhe tarkkailtaessa tiedostoa ”/home/brothers/50_50_(2011)_iso”: Siirron vastapää ei ole yhdistetty
<yakx> Valitse toinen katselin ja yritä uudelleen.
<yakx> nyt on sellainen juttu, että näyttäisi olevan image mountattuna, mutta sitä ei voi katsella
<yakx> ei myöskään poistaa
<yakx> umount: /home/brothers/50_50_(2011)_iso ei ole tiedostossa fstab (etkä ole root)
<Tm_T> mountattuna sudolla, joten umount pitää olla sudolla ja?
<yakx> no en mä tietääkseni sitä sudolla mountannut
<yakx> vaan ihan tavallisesti. poistin jopa koko furious iso
<yakx> ja siellä se vieläkin kököttää
<Tm_T> hmm, mielenkiintoista
<yakx> wanha cunnon reboot ja homma selvis :)
<yakx> mistähän voisi johtua, että .iso tiedosto toistuu ilman mitään ongelmia, mutta sitten lopussa joskus 125min paikkeilla tai sen jälkeen suurin osa kaataa soittimen. kokeiltu mm. vlc ja smplayer
<czr> levyvirhe just siina kohtaa, sekainen tiedostojarjestelma (molemmat "nakyy" dmesg:illa) tai sit sopivasti rikki videostriimi siita kohdalta ja molemmpien soititen dekooderit menee sekaisin siina (aika outoa ois)
<czr> tai joku muu ylimaailmallinen
<Troopie> "missä" .iso on?
<Troopie> eli onko linuksin omassa levyjärjestelmässä?
<yakx> joo
<yakx> on
<Troopie> onko dvd 5
<yakx> dvd 5?
<Troopie> 4.7 Gt
<yakx> aa
<yakx> joo 4,7
<Troopie> toi parituntia on kyl kohtalaisesti rutistettu jo tohon dvd:hen
<yakx> no siis joo, itseasiassa mä tarkotin 85
<Troopie> :D
<yakx> :)
<Troopie> ootko kokeillu muilla, esim xbmc:llä tai jollai
<czr> ootko kokeillu hypata sen kohdan yli?
<yakx> joo, ei pysty hyppää. se on lopullista sitten kun sen kohdan ylittää
<yakx> itseasiassa sen jälkeen vlc sulkeutuu ja smp jää sitten auki, mutta jäätyy.
<yakx> voisi kokeilla vintoosalla vielä koska vaikea uskoa, että noi olisi korruptoituneita
<yakx> kun on ns skenerippej
<czr> eiku siis hyppaat etukateen
<yakx> joo, siis ei pysty. se vaan menee blankoksi tai kaatuu
<czr> omituista
<czr> kai ne antaa jotain virhetta kaatumisen kohdalla_
<czr> ?
<yakx> ei itseasiassa herjaa mitään, sehän tässä vähän rasittaakin :D
<Troopie> ainakin tossa xbmc:ssä näyttäs toimivan ihan oikein
<yakx> nonnis, kissakin oksensi lattialle :D
<yakx> tästä on tulossa upea päivä
<yakx> jotenkin tuo aurinkoinen ilma ei nyt sovi tähän
<czr> yakx, mita jos kaynnistat ne komentorivilta? silloin pitais jotain tapahtua. sanooko dmesg jotain tuosta?
<czr> heh
<czr> kissa vaan halus piristaa sun paivaa
<czr> ettei menis dataamiseksi koko paiva
<yakx> joo, järjesti vähän kotitöitä
<czr> work from home -opportunity
<czr> ai hitto, tää oli taas väärä kanava. pahoittelut etukäteen..
<yakx> musta tuntuu, että se on ihan oikeassa nyt
<yakx> muutenkin pitäisi siivota ja käyttää aika hyödyksi kun lapset on tarhassa
<czr> niinp
<Aku506> Osaisiko kukaan sanoa, miten saisin ladattua (USB) ti nspire cx cas laskimeni? Vaatii ajurit, mutta mistä ne löytäisi? Tilp ei toimi. Ei tunnista laskinta
<Aku506> Ei viittis käyttää virtuaalikonetta lataamiseen
<Aku506> Sain toimimaan.
<Greatone> Suojelkaa ja varjelkaa tätä tytteliä, Miia Marjuli Eklund 22vuotta. Joensuulta. Tennistyttöa. Tätä pitää kunnioittaa ja nostaa korkealle. ;) RuotsinJuha
<Tm_T> miksihän se ban ei toimi...
<tale> Sillä on sama IP-numero kuin eilen.
<tale> Eli se on aika huono banaani se.
<Tm_T> ahaa, se banaani on kadoksissa
<Tm_T> mitähän ihmettä
<Tm_T> tale: ei ollut ip-bannista kyse
<skfin> Toi on outo
<skfin> Esiintyy useissa verkoissa ja aina vähän eri viesti eikä mitään mainosta niinkuin spämmereillä on tapana.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-10
<melissa19> hi
<Myrtti> ninnnu_: ping?
<ninnnu_> Myrtti: pong
<Myrtti> ninnnu: hetki aikaa privalle?
<ninnnu> Myrtti: juu?
<shanttu> tovin toiminut ulkoisen kovon automount lopetti toimintansa. toki voin laittaa sen fstabiin, mutta silloinhan kovon pitäisi olla kytkettynä joka käynnistyksessä (eikö vaan?).
<shanttu> oneiric gnome-shell
<shanttu> joku udev-fstab-kytkös pitäisi vissiin tehdä mutta mistä lähteä liikkeelle?
<tale> shanttu: Voihan sen liittää komennolla. Sudo mount vaan.
<tale> shanttu: Kattot dmesg | tail -komennolla mikä sen laitenimi on sen jälkeen kun pistät USB-piuhan kiinni.
<tale> shanttu: Sitten sudo mount /dev/sd<jotain>1 /mnt
<tale> shanttu: Voit pistää /etc/fstabiin, ei tarvi olla kytkettynä käynnistyksessä kun pistät optiot sopivasti. Mutta laitenimeä ei voi varmaksi tietää, sen takia fstab on huono ratkaisu.
<tale> shanttu: Pitäisi käyttää LABEL tai UUID, sitten onnistuisi fstab.
<shanttu> tale, kiitti. jotenkin ajauduin käsitykseen mountaamisen hankaluudesta ja oon googlettanut asiasta tuntitolkulla. sudo mount =)
<ighea> udisks
<mjr> user-optiolla fstabiin ei tarvi sudoakaan mounttaukseen
<ighea> udisks
<yaquya> iltaa. Voi olla että on kysytty, mutta minkä takia en löydä 12.04 järjestelmäasetuksista yksityisyys/privacy tms asetusta? Mainostavat, että moinen olisi sinne tullut.
<yaquya> pääpalvelin on valittuna, ja kaikki päivitykset tehty
<yaquya> a.k.a pr0n -suodatin
<yaquya> meinaan vaan että koitanko päivän alternatelta asentaa uusiks vai onko joku muukin kellä se ei ole ilmaantunut asetuksiin..
<IhqTzup> Kellää vinkkejä? Ubuntu 11.10 ja suspend päätti yht äkkiä hajota.
<re-G> IhqTzup: hajosko 11.04->11.10 päivityksessä vai ihan normipäivityksessä
<IhqTzup> Normi päivityksessä.
<re-G> sit vaa katot mitä paketteja päivitty, ja downgradeet ne mitkä kuulostais liittyvän aiheeseen, sit pistät ne holdiin etteivät enää mee rikki
<yaquya> jep... :D
<IhqTzup> Eikö tähän oikeesti mitään ratkasua ole?
<IhqTzup> No eih'n se niin hankala ollu
<IhqTzup> Feb 10 23:33:47 desktop kernel: [  371.376061] Freezing of tasks failed after 20.00 seconds (1 tasks refusing to freeze, wq_busy=0):
<IhqTzup> Feb 10 23:33:47 desktop kernel: [  371.376157] nepomukservices D ffffffff81805060     0  3229   2371 0x00800004
<IhqTzup> Ihana nepomuk päätti olla jumittamassa.
<IhqTzup> Kävin nappaa semattisen työpöydän pois päältä nii johan alko skulaa.
<IhqTzup> Pitääki jatkossa muistaa lukea heti tuota kern.log -tiedosta.
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-11
<elias_a> Onkos Oneiricille olemassa jotain softaa, jolla saisi printattua A4-tiedoston A5-vihkoksi?
<Myrtti> kuulostaa... mielenkiintoiselta
<allu2> hmm miten ubuntu 11.10 olikaan tarkoitus lisätä käyttäjiä ryhmiin GUI:n kautta? tuntuu kadonneen koko "Users and Groups"
<elias_a> Selvisi. Acroread osaa booklet printingin.
<crizzy> allu2: eikös se tuolta oikee yläkulma > system settings alta löydy?
<pesasa> elias_a: man mpage :-)
<allu2> crizzy: eip, vain User Accounts jossa ei näy ryhmien hallintaa :S
<allu2> tarkoitus oli saada virtualboxiin usb tuki, luin että pitää lisätä käyttäjä vboxusers ryhmään, nyt tosin totesin että ryhmää ei edes ole :S
<Myrtti> onhan sulla se virtualboxin sivuilta ladattu versio, eikä paketinhallinnasta?
<allu2> hum hankala kysymys, taisin asentaa ensin paketin hallinnasta, sitten sen ose version paketin hallinnasta ja sitten vielä sen oraclen sivujen kautta saadusta debistä :S
<allu2> noh poistan nuo paketinhallinsta ladatut ja kokeilen ladata uudelleen
<allu2> sieltä sivuilta :P
<Myrtti> uhhuh.
<Myrtti> joops, siinä on se että se -ose ei tue USB:tä
<Myrtti> eli tarvitset sen oraclen sivujen version
<allu2> onko tuo "virtualbox" joka löytyy pakettien hallinnasta usb tuellinen? kun se ose on siellä sitten erikseen
<allu2> noh parempi pelata varman päälle
<Myrtti> voi olla, tarkista tiedoista
<pesasa> ose oli muistaakseni vanhentunut ilmaus sille riisutummalle versiolle.
<pesasa> Nyt on kai vaan Virtualbox ja mahdolliset lisäpalikat.
<pesasa> usb-tuki on lisäpalikoissa.
<tale> elias_a: impose+ lupaa booklet printingin PS-tiedostoille.
<elias_a> tale: Kiitos tiedosta. Koitanpa huvikseni vaikka ongelma onkin jo ratkaistu.
<teamahma> http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/10/fix-virtualbox-error-failed-to-access.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/aK3DQe -> Fix VirtualBox Error "Failed to access the USB subsystem" on Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot
<teamahma> Allu2
<teamahma> allu2
<teamahma> Olisiko ubuntu mahdollista saada joka käynnistyskerta ajamaan komento "xbacklight set 100" automaattisesti?
<teamahma> Siis kun nyt laitan aina päätteelle
<Echramath> Eikös tuon voi vaan lisätä "käynnistettäviin ohjelmiin"
<teamahma> Kiitoksia
<teamahma> Näytön kirkkausasetus -bugi läppärissä (on launcpadissa)
<Iltsu> teamahma, crontabiin @reboot xbacklight set 100
<Mkaysi> Kannattaa laittaa koko polku.
<Echramath> Ajaakohan se tuon ennen kuin X-serveri käynnistyy?
<Iltsu> joo tosiaa koko polkunii
<Iltsu> misäköhä kohtaa tarkallee toi ajetaan
<Iltsu> vissiin aika aikaseen, koska mun o pitäny laittaa sleeppiä toho eteen ettei irssi ala käynnistyyn ennenkö nfs o mountattun
<re-G> /etc/rc.local voi myös laittaa
<teamahma> Näyttää tuo Echramath tapa toimivan
#ubuntu-fi 2012-02-12
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Open_Font_Library
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/mfaIhd -> 2x07 Open Font Library - Viikon VALO #59 | Viikon VALO
<Ohto> langaton verkko ei toimi, mitä tehdä?
<Ohto> ubuntu 10.03
<Ohto> broadcomin ajurit
<Ohto> näkyy verkkoluettelossa wlan0
<Ohto> ei saa ip-.osoitetta
<Ohto> ei toimi automaattisesti , ei myöskään Wifi Radar ohjelmalla kokeilin
<Ohto> Devices - Network Tools sanoo
<Ohto> State: Inactive
<Ohto> läppärissä näkyy valo, että on toiminnassa
<tale> Ohto: Ei se varmaan 10.03 Ubuntu ole.
<tale> Ohto: komento lsb_release -a
<tale> Ohto: Toimiko se langaton aikaisemmin?
<Ohto> sori 10.4.3 LTS
<czr_> kiinalainen piraattiubuntu 10.3 :-)
<Ohto> windowsissa toimi, nyt wine hiidessä
<Ohto> siis winukka himputissa
<Ohto> langaton toimii muissa laitteissa
<Ohto> toisessa läppärissä ja puhelimessa
<Ohto> verkko löytyy mutta ubuntu ei saa ip-osoitetta
<czr_> Ohto, oletko kokeillut broadcomin suljettua ajuria?
<Ohto> joo se on asennettu
<czr_> avoin ajuri ei toiminu?
<czr_> vai miksi asensit sen?
<Ohto> kun ei toiminut langaton verkko
<Ohto> nyt on siis broadcom b43 ajuri
<Ohto> pitäisikö poistaa?
<tale> Ohto: Onko siinä broadcomin piiri? Katso komennolla lspci
<czr_> b43 on avoin ajuri
<Ohto>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<czr_> tale muistatko ulkoa mista loytyy se restricted-ajuri-asennin perus-gnomessa?
<czr_> yksi mita vois kokeilla on asentaa STA-ajurit sen kautta
<czr_> STA = suljetut BCM43xx -ajurit
<tale> czr_: 10.04:ssä Järjestelmä |  Ylläpito | Laiteajurit .
<tale> Tai suljetut ajurit tai jotain sen tapaista.
<czr_> Ohto, eli noin :-)
<Ohto> joo tuota kautta juuri asensin
<Ohto> se ehdottaa vain tuota ajuria, ei mitään muita
<czr_> hmm.
<czr_> vaikea sanoa. kokeile postata dmesg:in tuloste bootin jalkeen kokonaisuudessaan jonnekin (pastie.org) ja heita tanne niin ehkapa sielta selviaa jotain. en ole kyseisen ajurin kanssa tosin tapellut kovin paljoa
<Ohto> perskutti unohtunu syntaksi
<Ohto> pastebinit demesg?
<Ohto> eiku demesg | pastebinit?
<Ohto> joo
<Ohto> http://pastebin.com/PcCv6m5u
<tale> Ohto: Sulla on piuhan kautta nettiyhteys. Network manager käyttää silloin sitä, ja jättää langattoman yhteyden rauhaan.
<Ohto> joo taisin tällä kertaa bootata piuhallisesti
<Ohto> pitääpä repiä irti ja uudestaan
<Ohto> http://pastebin.com/bSPDQw8Q
<tale> Ohto: Nyt tuossa ei näy broadcomista mitään.
<tale> Ohto: Eikä wlan:sta.
<Ohto> joo ei, kumma
<Ohto> asennan ajurin vielä uudestaan ja buuttaan
<Ohto> http://pastebin.com/wcT8Tafm
<tale> Ohto: Mitä Network Manager eli se yläreunassa oleva appletti nyt sanoo langattomista verkoista?
<tale> Tai komento iwscan list
<crope> njetwotk-managet
<crope> Ohto: sulla cräshää kerneli. kokeileppa vaihtaa toiseen
<crope> alkoko se cräshään sen jälkeen kun laitoit tuolle brodcommille firmwaren?
<Kolmis> sattuuks kukaan tietämään miten saan vimissä php highlightingin käyttöön?
<jjo> ei kai siihen mitään erityistä tarvita?
<jjo> syntax on ja tiedoston pääte php
<Ohto>  crope: taidan asentaa jonkin muun version kerralla
<Ohto> kiitti avusta
<santtu_> morjens, yritin tos asentaa penumbran demoversiota http://www.penumbragame.com/demo.php ja asensin sen myös. pelin valikko käynnistyy kyllä, mutta kun itse peli alkaa niin se lagittaa ihan heti ensimmäiseen kuvaan, en siis ehdi liikkua, näkyy vain kuva. Kone on samsung nc10 miniläppäri, 1.6ghz prossu ja n.900mb ram.
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/zpKR8g -> The Penumbra Series
<santtu_> tuolla sanotaan et tarvii glibc 2.3 mutten löytänyt sitä synapticista..
<santtu_> 11.04 on käyttis
<ninnnu> Näytönohjain hyytyy?
<santtu_> jaa, en tiiä
<ninnnu> jos peli käynnistyy niin silloin ei oo enää kiinni glibcistä
<santtu_> pelistä ei ees pääse pois muulla ku käynnistämällä kone uudestaan, edes ctrl+alt+f1 ja kill ei auttanut
<santtu_> mistäs mä näkisin näytönohjaimen tiedot?
<ninnnu> lspci
<ninnnu> esim
<ninnnu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<ninnnu> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 04)
<santtu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839049/
<santtu_> ku tuolla lukee et pitäs olla Radeon 8500/GeForce 3
<santtu_> (GeForce4MX not supported, Integrated graphics might not work) ja X11R6 with 3D acceleration
<ninnnu> Intel luetaan sarjaan "Integrated graphics"
<santtu_> jaa
<santtu_> perhana :D
<santtu_> no, eipähän pääse pelkäämään
<harto> mulla on koneessa langallinen verkkoyhteys kiinteellä ip:llä, asetuksissa on dns kohta tyhjänä
<harto> silti nslookup kertoo että se hakee urlia vastaavan ip:n googlen dns-palvelimelta (8.8.8.8)
<harto> ja ku otan tuosta network managerista "connection information" ni sekin näyttää et primary dns on 8.8.8.8
<harto> mistäs tuota pääsen muuttamaan?
<ninnnu> ADSL-modeemista
<ninnnu> tai mikä ikinä DHCP sulle jakelee verkkoinfoja
<harto> ei oo mitään dhcp:tä
<ninnnu> /etc/resolv.conf?
<harto> itse asiassa tuo koko asetusten muuttaminen network managerista ei taida toimia
<ninnnu> (ei ole pitkä ikäinen tapa)
<harto> joo, vaikka vaihdan ip:n tosta ubuntu 11.10 notification arean palikasta ja käynnistän networking-daemonin uudelleen niin mikään ei muutu
<ninnnu> ..jos muokkaat suoraan /etc/resolv.confiin niin muuttuu heti..
<ninnnu> tietty se pitää tehdä joka kerta uudelleen, luultavasti. ehkä
<harto> joo se piti tosta appletista itestään katkasta yhteys ja yhdistää uudelleen
<harto> mut joo semmosta tässä oon yrittäny säätää että kun reititin (dd-wrt) saa itelleen dns-osotteet dhcp:llä niin saisko sitä jaettua eteenpäin lähiverkon koneille niin että lähiverkon koneiden ip-asetuksia säätäessä ei tarvis muistaa niitä operaattorin dns-osotteita vaan ainoastaan joku paikallinen lähiverkon osote?
<harto> ilmeisesti tuo ei kuitenkaan ole mahdollista?
<czr_> riippuu verkkotopologiasta onko jarkevaa mut olettaisin et dd-wrt toimii oletuksenakin dns-palvelina joten kayta sen osoitetta omissa koneissa dns-palvelimina
<czr_> tai jos se (ddwrt) jakaa osotteita LANissa niin se jakaa kyl myos tuon tiedon
<harto> no voi helv.... :D
<czr_> helvetica?
<czr_> se on ihan jees leikkaus kyl
<czr_> en tosin ymmarra miten voista sellaisen tekee
<harto> joo kiitos vinkistä, tosiaan dd-wrt:ssä on tuo dnsmaq joka dns-osotteita jakaa, mut enpä tajunnu kokeilla koneiden dns-osotteeks tota reitittimen osotetta
<harto> vaan yritin määrittää reitittimelle local dns osotetta jota käyttää sit koneilla
<tale> harto: Kyllä sekin pitäisi toimia, kunhan sulla on DNS-palvelin siinä verkossa.
<kirvesAxe> Hmm... ongelmaa saada JRE toimimaan firefoxissa, ideoita miten ratkaista?
<Myrtti> JRE? ei java-plugin?
<kirvesAxe> Myrtti, käytännössä siis Javan testisaitti väittää että mulla ei ole JRE päällä. Kuitenkin tuorein versio sekä paketeista sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jre että sun-java6-plugin on asennettu...
<Myrtti> se ei vielä tarkoita mitään
<Myrtti> "sudo update-alternatives --all" voi auttaa asiaan
<kirvesAxe> Javan testisaitti antoi vaihtoehtoisen syyn se että Javan control panelista pitäuis kytkeä se päälle. Ja osaa kertoa misä moinen viritys avataan mutta ainoastaan Väärissä Käyttöjärjestelmissä.
<Myrtti> nimittäin jos järjestelmässä on myös open-jre asennettuna niin se voi sotkea judduja
<kirvesAxe> Minkä nimisellä paketilla se olisi? Synaptic ei open-jre -nimistä paketia bongaa
<Myrtti> openjdk- tai icedtea*
<harto> yritän saada ssh-palvelua pystyyn ja sisäverkossa toimiikin, mutta ulkoapäin tulee connection time outtia. topologia on semmonen et kaapelimodeemi hoitelee sillatussa tilassa wan-yhteyttä ja NAT-reititin hoitelee lähiverkkoa. reitittimessä porttiohjaus tehty (portti näkyy avoimena netin tarkista porttisi -palveluissa) ja palomuurikin pois päältä, mut ei silti toimi. mitäköhän kannattais seuraavaks kokeilla?
<paww> oletko tcpdumpannut?
<harto> en oo, kerroppa lisää :)
<tale> harto: Ehkä se porttiohjaus on pielessä? Se pitää siis tehdä sisäverkon IP-numeroon, siihen jossa SSH-palvelin pyörii, ja siihen porttiin jota se SSH-palvelin kuuntelee.
<Blasphemer> Iltaa. Onko kukaan saanut huawein hilink e353 mokkulaa toimimaan ubuntu 11.04:ssa?
<harto> joo, tuplatsekkasin kyllä sen porttiohjauksen ja se on just noin niin kuin kerroitkin
<Iltsu> sshd määritetty kuuntelemaan yhteyksii vaan sisäverksota?
<Blasphemer> tai osaisi auttaa asennuksen kanssa?
<Mkaysi> Blasphemer: Onko usb-modeswitch asennettuna?
<Blasphemer> Mkaysi: kyllä näyttää olevan
<Mkaysi> No sitten sen pitäisi toimia kun laittaa koneeseen kiinni ja antaa pin koodin.
<Blasphemer> Mkaysi: ilmeisesti näin sen pitäisi olla, muttei omalla kohdalla
<Blasphemer> automaattisuorituksen kehote ei ainakaan toimi
<Blasphemer> olen lisännyt mobiililaajakaistn verkkoyhteyksistä
<Blasphemer> Mkaysi: olisko mitään muita neuvoja antaa tuon mokkulan suhteen?
<Blasphemer> ei näytä suoraan nimittäin toimivan
<Mkaysi> Jos painat sitä verkkokuvaketta, niin tarjoaako se jotakin mokkula yhteyttä?
<Blasphemer> ei löydy mobiililaajakaistayhteyksiä
<Blasphemer> näyttää vain kiinteät ja langattomat yhteydet
<Mkaysi> No sitten en tiedä. Minulla toimi suoraan asentamalla usb-modeswitch ja tökkäämäööä kiinni.
<tale> Blasphemer: Tökkää mokkula kiinni, katso komennolla dmesg | tail -20
<Blasphemer> tale: tail: komentoa ei löydy
<tale> Blasphemer: Kai sulla on Linux siinä koneessa?
<tale> Blasphemer: Vallan outoa jos komento tail on hukassa. Mitä sanoo type -a tail
<Blasphemer> tail on /usr/bin/tail
<Mkaysi> Älä laita välilyöntejä
<Mkaysi> dmesg|tail -20
<Blasphemer> [  523.412226] scsi 8:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<Blasphemer> [  596.524103] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<Blasphemer> [  596.667847] scsi9 : usb-storage 1-5:1.0
<Blasphemer> [  597.676992] scsi 9:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<Blasphemer> [  597.682066] sr1: scsi-1 drive
<Blasphemer> [  597.685114] sr 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<Blasphemer> [  597.687021] sr 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<Blasphemer> [  598.410095] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1
<Blasphemer> [  598.426486] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
<Blasphemer> [  639.958731] usb 1-5: USB disconnect, address 7
<Blasphemer> [  640.020176] scsi 9:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<Mkaysi> Blasphemer: /flushq
<Blasphemer> [  647.080072] usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
<Blasphemer> [  647.232085] scsi10 : usb-storage 1-5:1.0
<Mkaysi> Ja laita pastebiniin
<tale> Blasphemer: Sulla tuli jotain härönäppäilyjä noihin sanaväleihin.
<Blasphemer> [  648.248659] scsi 10:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HUAWEI   Mass Storage     2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2
<Blasphemer> [  648.253507] sr1: scsi-1 drive
<Blasphemer> [  648.253751] sr 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1
<tale> Blasphemer: LOpeta se floodaus?
<Blasphemer> [  648.253890] sr 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5
<Blasphemer> [  648.992000] ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 1
<Mkaysi> Kirjoita /flushq
<Blasphemer> [  649.008986] ISOFS: changing to secondary root
<Blasphemer> [  868.072078] CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 20113 nsec
<Blasphemer> tuollaista näyttää
<tale> Blasphemer: Älä pistä kanavalle tommosta riviroskaa.
<tale> Blasphemer: Käytä pastebiniä. Katso kanavan topicista osoite.
<Blasphemer> tale: juu. pahoittelen
<tale> Blasphemer: Tossa ei näy mitään siitä mokkulasta. Joko se on rikki tai se USB-portti on sökö. Tai sitten et pistänyt sitä kiinni just ennen kuin komensit ton dmesg.
<Blasphemer> tale: on se tossa jonkin aikaa ollut kiinni
<Finnish> Miten mennään nautiluksen kautta ssh:lla N900 puhelimeen, mikä se on se käsky?
<Finnish> ssh:///user@ip-osoite, vai mikä se tarkka on?
<tale> Blasphemer: AIvan, ja dmesg | tail näyttää viimeisimmät rivit. Mokkulasi kytkemiseen liittyvät rivit on jossain noita ennen.
<tale> Blasphemer: Tee niin kuin pyydetään niin sitten saattaa neuvoja voida antaa.
<tale> Blasphemer: Ja muista se pastebin.
<Blasphemer> tale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/839399/
<tale> Blasphemer: Nyt se näkyy Huawei muistina.
<tale> Blasphemer: Sulla ei taida kuitenkaan olla se usb-modeswitch asennettuna.
<tale> Blasphemer: Mitä näyttää lsb_release -a
<tale> Blasphemer: Mitä näyttää aptitude show usb-modeswitch
<tale> Blasphemer: Ja taas pastebin.
<Blasphemer> tale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/839403/
<Mkaysi> Aptitude ei ole asennettuna oletuksena Ubuntussa, jos muistan oikein.
<Blasphemer> tale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/839404/
<Mkaysi> Muuten, käynnistitkö uudelleen usb-modeswitchin asentamisen jälkeen?
<Blasphemer> Mkaysi: onhan sitä tullut muutaman kerran tehtyä
<Mkaysi> Ok, eli se ei voi olla vikana.
<tale> Blasphemer: Ehkä 11.04:ssä oleva usb-modeswitch ei tunnista sun mokkulaa? Voit kokeilla asentaa uudemman usb-modeswitchin.
<Blasphemer> hmm
<Blasphemer> tällä hetkellä ihan tuolta sovellusvalikoimasta asennettu
<Blasphemer> mistähän uudemman version löytää?
<Mkaysi> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/usb-modeswitch
<tale> Blasphemer: Voit päivittää sen ubuntun, tai noudat usb-modeswitch ja usb-modeswitch-data paketit uudemmasta Ubuntusta tai Debianin Experimentalista, jossa lienee kaikkein uusin versio.
<tale> Blasphemer: Koita tutkia mikä versio lupaa tukea sitä mokkulaa joka sinulla on.
<tale> Blasphemer: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Asennuksista#Nokia_CS-17_Ubuntu_10.04:ss.C3.A4.2C_RATKAISTU
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WBSd0z -> Asennuksista – Porixi
<Mkaysi> Debian Experimentalissa ei ole usb-modeswitchiä.
<tale> Mkaysi: Kas, eipä olekaan enää.
<tale> http://packages.debian.org/testing/usb-modeswitch
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/MzgaqG -> Debian -- Details of package usb-modeswitch in wheezy
<gildean> alkuun sen saa toimimaan komentamalla eject /dev/sr1
<Mkaysi> http://packages.debian.org/sid/usb-modeswitch saattaa olla uudempi
<Blasphemer> no nyt on usb_modeswitch päivitetty
<tale> Blasphemer: Myöskin se data paketti, vai?
<Blasphemer> ei vielä
<tale> Blasphemer: Ei se sitten toimi. Ne pitää olla samaa paria.
<Blasphemer> ei onnistu tuon datapaketin asennus
<Blasphemer> pitää tuolta ubuntun pakettisivulta kokeilla asentaa tuo datapaketti
<Blasphemer> eli nyt reboottaan koneen ja kokeilen toimiiko?
<kirvesAxe> Myrtti, http://pastat.fi/1668 onkohan joku noista ratkaisu?
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/e324Hz -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<Finnish> Nyt rupee olemaan ongelmia koneen kanssa!!!
<Finnish> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=41700.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/fn4w6X -> Hyvin luultavasti VLC:hen liittyvä bugi, kaataa koneen (11.04&11.10)
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-04
<Heikki_> miten hyvin dvb-t virittimet toimaa kun niissä on se antenni
<Tekno_> mikä kysymys toi nyt on
<Heikki_> nii, tarviiko katolle virittää antenni vai toimiiko hyvinkin sillä pienellä pöytäpillillä
<Heikki_> kun joskus aikoinaan mulla oli tollanen ja kanavat pätki "koko aika"
<Heikki_> siitä on kyl jo useampi vuos
<n1ko> no sehä riippuu ihan missä asuu, millanen kämppä, missä kämpässä se vastanaotin jne jne
<Maakuth> se riippuu kovasti siitä, miten lähellä olet lähetintä
<n1ko> mutta antennit ei oo mitenkään maagisesti kehittynyt
<Maakuth> jeps. ei niiden herkkyys ole tainnut mainittavasti muuttua, että jos ei ole ennen näkynyt niin tuskinpa nytkään
<shanttu> uudelleenloggaus ei onnistu: log out -> mountall. disconnected from plymouth. Eli ei käyttäjänvalintaa ollenkaan
<shanttu> en löytänyt ratkaisua, vaikka topicceja löytyy rutkasti
<shanttu> 12.04, gnome-shell
<Iltsu> öö gdm ouuttuu?
<mlpug> aikookohan adduser komento kysyä huoneen numeron maailman tappiin asti
<Kilpuri> ei se minulla ole kysynyt, mutta teetkö tota päätteellä vai graafisesti?
<mlpug> päätteellä
<mlpug> kysyy huoneen ja puhelinnumerot. no ei se mua oikeesti haittaa
<mlpug> varsinkin kun ne voi jättää tyhjäksi
<Kilpuri> jaa. Nyt en ihan äkkiä muistakkaan noita juttuja. Olen minä sen tehnyt päätteellä joskus, mutta tänään viimeksi tein graafisesti.
<Kilpuri> Päätteessä minulla oli joku ongelma joskus, kun rustasin ryhmiä ja oikeuksia.
<mlpug> puhelinnumerotkin mitä kysyy ovat "koti" ja "työ" eli tuota on viimeksi päivitetty joskus kännyköitä edeltävällä aikakaudella
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-05
<nss> Terve, päänäyttö ei suostu näyttämään 2560*1440 natiiviresoa kunnolla vaan kuva on artefaktien peittämä, mistäköhän mahtaa olla kyse? Olen uusimmalla Xubuntulla.
<harriv> en osaa auttaa, mutta mikä näytönohjain?
<nss> AMD 7970
<nss> Gigabyte
<harriv> millä piuhoilla se ruutu on kiinni?
<nss> HDMI 1.4, mainittakoon että toimi Windowsilla.
<harriv> linus torvalds hakkeroi pienemmän virkistystaajuuden kun ei ollut sopivia piuhoja käsillä: https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/HQsCY7ErAL4
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Oqzj2n -> Linus Torvalds - Google+ - So here's the random trick of the day: say you decided to…
<nss> Itse asiassa sama ongelma Archilla jo pelkästään asennuksen terminaalivaiheessa.
<nss> 1920*1080 toimii mutta kuva "tärisee".
<harriv> liian uutta rautaa mulle :(
<Echramath> Mitähän ihmettä tää systeemi herjailee, että Spotify on kaatunut.
<Echramath> Ei se ollut edes käynnissä...
<Kosha> http://www.howtogeek.com/121650/how-to-secure-ssh-with-google-authenticators-two-factor-authentication/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/6UkSsN -> How to Secure SSH with Google Authenticator’s Two-Factor Authentication - How-To Geek
<Kosha> onko kukaa testannut toimiiko toi noin hyvin mitä tossa annetaan ymmärtää
<Tm_T> Kosha: en nyt keksi miksei toimisi
<Kosha> kerkesin jo vähän testaa, toimii jopa raspianissa ihan ok
<Nakkel> Millähän näkis mitä väylää mountattu asema käyttää? USB vai SATA tms.
<ninnnu> mountilla device-nimi, device-nimellä greppaa dmesgiä
<kumiorava> miksihän amdconfig ei toimi? yritetty monella eri ohjeella asentaa ajureita eikä millään tunnu alkavan :(
<kumiorava> kyseessä hp dv3 ja tuplagrafiikat, intel ja amd
<kumiorava> ubuntu 12.10, xbmc
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-06
<laite> kumiorava: terminaalista 'sudo amdcccle'
<laite> jos vielä on ongelmana :)
<kumiorava> alkaapa lievästi sanottuna hajoamaan pää tähän paskaan
<kumiorava> viimesen vuorokauden ajan yrittäny monilla eri ohjeilla saada hpn dv3 toimimaan radeonilla, ei intelillä
<kumiorava> nyt päädyin siihen että startx ei ala millekään, jumauttaa vaan koko koneen
<kumiorava> ja näemmä boppt
<kumiorava> bootatessa kans jumahtaa koko vehjes.
<kumiorava> ehkä vaan suosiolla asennan windowsin tuohon :)
<kumiorava> ei jaksa pelleillä enempää tuon kans. ku ei toimi niin ei toimi
<Kilpuri> kumiorava:  En osaa neuvoa, mutta onko sinulla läppäri vai pöytäkone.?
<Kilpuri> Meinaan, että kyllä jostain löytyisi varmaankin näytönohjain.
<kumiorava> Kilpuri: läppäri
<anger> radeonin tuki on kyllä paskempi, siitä ei pääse yli eikä ympäri
<anger> vaikea sanoa miten oot saanut koneesi noin sekaisin, itellä on toiminut kun on vaan asentanut paketin fglrx
<anger> Tai no, toiminut ja toiminut...
<anger> Kattele mitä xorgin logi sanoo, sieltä löytynee syy miksei työpöytä aukea
<Kilpuri> Älykästä kysyä Ubuntu-kanavalla, että avaako Windows semmoisia tekstitiedostoja jotka ovat sen libfe officen oletuksena (odt vai mikä se oli)?
<gildean> libreoffice windowsissa avaa hienosti
<gildean> office jotenkuten
<Kilpuri> No toi tieto riittää.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-07
<JPRin> http://www.nierle.com/s01.php?shopid=s01&cur=eur&sp=fi&ag=1&pp=aa&bnr=12206 ubbari ei tunnista tätä. siirtää vain 32megaa. en löytänyt mistään keskustelu alueelta ratkaisua
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/ql1yKc -> USB 3.0 PCI-express card, 4 USB 3.0 -porttia » NIERLE MEDIA -nettikauppa
<JPRin> USB 3.0 PCI-express card, 4 USB 3.0 -porttia Digitus
<mjr> mitä tarkoitat että siirtää vain 32 megaa?
<elias_a> JPRin: Niin että siirto jämähtää mutta minne siirtäessä?
<JPRin> s iirtäessä molempiin suuntiin
<mjr> eli tunnistuu mutta ei toimi stabiilisti
<mjr> onhan liittimet hyvin kiinni jne, noi usb3:n ekstrapinnit halus että sen työntää varmasti pohjaan asti
<JPRin> mites bios täytyykö sielt herättää jokin
<mjr> tuskin
<JPRin> se kysyi ekal kerral kun käynnistin mut ohitin sen
<JPRin> kokeilen irroittaa ja laittaa takas jos se auttais
<JPRin> mrj - > otin kortin irti ja takas ei pyytänyt enää bios ehdotusta
<JPRin> harmi kun se meni ohi ekalla kerralla
<mint> Hello everyone ! We've juste launch our new porn website Masterfap.com. We need somme feedback ! Thx
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-08
<tabasko> hmm
<tabasko> saako mv:llä tai jollain muulla tehtyä kansioiden siirron niin, että jos kohdekansiossa on jo sama kansio -> sitä ei siirretä?
<tabasko> nojoo, -i vipu taitaa ajaa asian
<tabasko> ainakin kysyy jos yliajetaan
<tale> tabasko: Ehkä voi käyttää rsync:iä, jos haluaa kansioihin samat sisällöt?
<tabasko> tale: lähinnä halusin katsoa ettei ajeta kohde kansion päälle mitään, kansioiden sisältö saattaa nimestä huolimatta vaihdella
<olmi> tabasko: -n-vipu vastaavasti ei ylikirjoita eikä kysele tyhmiä
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-09
<Flavr> moikka :)
<Flavr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTOKXCEwo_8&feature=player_embedded
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/cykmES -> TPB AFK: The Pirate Bay Away From Keyboard - YouTube
<Flavr> Kuukaa kinnostunut moderoinnista tai foorumin kehittämisestä ?
<Echramath> fi.archive.ubuntu.com on vissiin alhaalla?
<jjo> on juu
<jpsalova_> Joo, haittasi tänään. Laitoin sourcesiin sitten vain archive.ubuntu.comin.
* Tm_T changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: fi.archive.ubuntu.com alhaalla | Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS & Ubuntu 12.10 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ , esittely http://is.gd/vcbPA7 | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | toimintaa #ubuntu-fi-tiimit | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugiraportit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<Flavr> http://pastebin.com/zmMtfS2H Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required '/app/config/boot.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php')
<Flavr> onko ideoita ?
<Kurko> ensimmäisenä tulis mieleen et /app/config/boot.php tiedostoo ei löydy tuosta polusta
#ubuntu-fi 2013-02-10
<elias_a> Onko muilla sama ongelma Chromiumissa: kirjanmerkkikansion nimen muuttaminen ei onnistu. Saa kyllä tehtyä uuden kansion, mutta sen nimen muuttaminen ei onnistu.
<elias_a> Chromium 24.0.1312.56 Ubuntu 12.04
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/LibreOffice_Impress
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/Z41R4W -> 3x07 LibreOffice Impress - Viikon VALO #111 | Viikon VALO
<laite> elias_a: näyttäis siltä, että 'Other Bookmarks' - kansiota ei pysty nimeämään uudelleen, mut voit tehdä bookmark managerissa uuden kansion, jonka saa ainakin meikäläisen chromiumilla nimettyä miten tahansa
<laite> sit kun kiskoo kaikki bookmarkit 'other bookmarksista' tuohon uuteen kansioon, ei 'other bookmarks' näy edes bookmark bar:ssa
<laite> http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=1459
<laite> näyttäis olevan vanha bugi, jota ei korjata :|
<elias_a> laite: Ootas - kokeilen.
<laite> (ei ihan suoraan toi mun linkki rename:a, mut tohon viittaa todella monta suljettua bugi-ilmoitusta ton tiimoilta)
<elias_a> Mulla käyttäytyy näin: kun tekee uuden kansion Muut kirjanmerkit-kansion alle, muuttaa popupissa nimen ja klikkaa tallenna, kansio on siltikin nimeltään Uusi Kansio.
<laite> :(
<laite> Koititko sä tuolta 'bookmar managerista' (en tiedä mikä se on suomeksi), pitäis kai olla ctrl-shit-o pikanäppäimen takana
<laite> klikkaat oikeanpuoleisella sinne vasemmalle 'muut kirjanmerkit' kansiota ja valitset 'lisää uusi' (Add Folder...)
<elias_a> laite: Siellä toimii. Osoiterivin tähtimerkin kautta ei toimi.
<laite> ok, no hyvä että jostain edes :P
<elias_a> Tai siis saa lisättyä kansion mutta sen nimi ei tallennu.
<elias_a> laite: Kiitos avusta!
<laite> jos viitsit, niin heitä toki bugiraportti tekijätiimille (englanniksi menu -> tools -> report an issue) :)
<elias_a> Jep.
<elias_a> laite: Jaa mutta hetkinen - onkohan tuo sitten Ubuntun vai Chromiumin bugi?
<laite> kyllä kai se chromiumin on, en ole missään muuallakaan tollaiseen törmännyt
<elias_a> Pitääpä vähän odottaa ettäosaavammat lokalisoijat reagoivat.
<elias_a> Tuo voi olla kyllä Ubuntu-spesifi lokalisointibugi.
<pesasa> elias_a: En ihan hahmottanut ongelmaasi. Ilmeisesti Chromiumissa on kovakoodattu "Other Bookmarks"-kansio, jota ei voi muuttaa (englanniksi käytettäessä tähden takaa muokattaessa tuon "Edit" on harmaana). Suomeksi käytettäessä sen "Muokkaa" on virheellisesti aktiivisen näköinen valinta, vaikkei teekään mitään.
<pesasa> Ja jos tuo lajittelemattomien kirjanmerkkien "Other Bookmarks" on tyhjä, ei sitä edes näytetä palkissa.
<pesasa> Mutta joo, toi tähden takaa tuleva muokkausikkuna on kyllä aika epälooginen. Välillä jotkut kansiot ovat muokattavia, välillä taas "muokkaa"-valinta on harmaana.
<elias_a> pesasa: Tuossa kovakoodatun bookmarks-kansion tapauksessa on kyse eri asiasta.
<elias_a> pesasa: 1. paina tähti-valikkoa osoiterivillä. Aukeaa valintaikkuna jossa alinna painikkeet Muokkaa... ja valmis.
<elias_a> 2. Muokkaa-valikon takaa aukeaa valikko, josta voi määrittää halutun tallennuskansion tai myös luoda uuden.
<mlpug> osaisko joku suomentaa mikä on host-based firewall? Onko olemassa non-host-based firewall? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewall: "UFW (Uncomplicated Firewall) is a front-end for iptables and is particularly well-suited for host-based firewalls")
<elias_a> Ongelma on se, että kun tuota kautta luo uuden kansion, sille annettu nimi ei tallennu vaan se on nimeltään Uusi kansio.
<tale> mlpug: Voihan se palomuuri olla erillisessä ulkoisessa laitteessa.
<tale> mlpug: Vaikkapa ADSL-modeemissa.
<pesasa> elias_a: Kyllä mulla tallentuu. Suomeksi käytettäessäkin.
<elias_a> pesasa: Chromium vai chrome?
<pesasa> elias_a: Chromium
<pesasa> elias_a: Toki sen uuden nimen kirjoittaminen täytyy päättää enterillä ja vasta sen jälkeen painaa sitä "Tallenna"-nappia.
<mlpug> tale, ok. no joo. eli siinä sanotaan, että jos rakennan vaikka adsl modeemia niin tuo ufw ei sovellu siihen niin hyvin. olkoot sitten niin vaikka vähän oudolta tuntuu tuo termi hostbased tässä yhteydessä kun ainahan se linux jossain hostissa pyörii.
<mlpug> kysyn tätä kun mulla on aina ollut omat init scriptit, jotka bootatessa lataa säännöt netfilteriin/iptables ja nyt yritän selvittää mikä olis best practise tähän että kun kone boottaa niin siellä on aina helposti konfattavat säännöt voimassa. UFW hoitaa homman?
<elias_a> pesasa: Onko versioeroa? Mulla on Chromium 24.0.1312.56 Ubuntu 12.04
<tale> mlpug: Minä käytän arno-iptables-firewall pakettia. Siinä tulee hyvät asetukset iptables-palomuurille.
<mlpug> eli se mitä ei wikistä löytynyt helposti on, että kun annan ufw komentoja, niin miten määrään, että onko annettu komento voimassa seuraavaan boottiin asti vai myös sen jälkeen ja kumpi on oletusarvo
<tale> mlpug: Joita voi säätää helpohkosti, jos haluaa, ja dokumentaatiokin on olemassa.
<mlpug> ok. no katon tuon arnon sitten seuraavaksi
<tale> mlpug: En tiedä ufw:stä mitään.
<pesasa> elias_a: Sama versio.
<tale> Kyllästyin säätämään iptables-sääntöjä, kun ei niitä ikinä saanut tarpeeksi hyviksi. arno-iptables-firewall pistää kaikki kuntoon kerralla.
<elias_a> pesasa: On kyllä todella outoa.
<mlpug> tai sitten pysyn tässä omassa himmelissäni, joka on se, että mulla on /etc/init.d:ssä bootatessa ajettava script joka lataa mun säännöt iptables-restore komennolla
<pesasa> Eli luot uuden kansion, se kysyy nimeä, kirjoitat sen, painat enteriä ja valitset "Tallenna".
<elias_a> Koitanpa käynnistää tuon selaimen shellistä josko tulisi jotain ilmoja.
<mlpug> pitäis olla ok vaikka siinä ehkä on bootin aikana jokunen sekunti jolloin ei ole mitään sääntöjä voimassa
<elias_a> pesasa: Ööö - miksi painaisin enteriä ennen tallenna-painikkeen painamista? :O
<pesasa> Sen takia, että se nimen muutos on vielä kesken. Kursori vilkkuu aktiivisena siellä nimikentässä.
<pesasa> Ihan sama kuin tiedostonhallinnassa tiedoston nimeä muuttaessa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Tuostahan se on kiinni :D
<pesasa> Se muutos täytyy hyväksyä sillä enterillä ensin.
<pesasa> :-)
<elias_a> En suoraan sanoen olisi ikinä tajunnut tuota itse.
<pesasa> No, hyvä, jos voin olla avuksi.
<elias_a> pesasa: En minä ihan tampio sentään olekaan.
<elias_a> Tiedostonhallinnassa Unityssä ei tarvita enteriä.
<elias_a> Koitapa luoda uusi kansio ja klikkaa sen nimeä.
<elias_a> Nimenmuutos tallentuu vaikka vain klikkaisit GUI:ssa jotain muuta näkymän osaa.
<pesasa> Joo, toki.
<pesasa> Mutta se, mikä tuossa Chromiumin dialogissa ei toimi, on kansioiden poistaminen.
<pesasa> 1. Klikkaa hiiren oikealla kansiota 2. valitse poista 3. valitse "Tallenna" 4. Huomaa, että siellä "Muut kirjanmerkit" alla on edelleen se poistettu kansio.
<elias_a> pesasa: Joo - Onneksi chrome://bookmarks auttaa tuossa.
<elias_a> Aika tökerö fiba silti.
<shanttu> Iltaa. Alkanut ikkunat aukeamaan Gnome-Shellissä ärsyttävästi siten, että reilu puolet ikkunasta on näkyvissä. Ei reagoi mitenkään: ei voi sulkea, liikuttaa tai kirjoittaa tekstikenttään.
<shanttu> 12.04, shell 3.4
<shanttu> ~/.xsession-errors http://pastebin.com/zMcUCXVU
<shanttu> avattu ikkuna on nautilus
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-03
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-fi to: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS & Ubuntu 13.10 http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ | http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | http://fi.wikibooks.org/wiki/Ubuntu_tutuksi | yhteisötoimintaa http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteiso | höpinöintiä #ubuntu-fi-offtopic | English channel for the Finnish LoCo: #ubuntu-fi-en | ubuntu-fi-WWW-bugit https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-fi-www
<puhuri> tosi hauskoja piilotetut menut - gnome3:n käyttäjävalikon "Valmiustila" vaihtuu "Sammuta" jos Alt on painettu. Ei niitä kaikkia typeriä ideoita ole pakko kopioida mäkeistä.
<elias_a> puhuri: Juu. Mäkit roskaavat kuten Kouvolasta on opittu ;-)
<Mikaela> Minusta tuo on muuttunut niin, että nykyään Sammuta näkyy oletuksena.
<Kilpuri> http://pastat.fi/1967   <--mikä on pielessä, kun ton koittaa avata selaimella, niin se tallentuu lataukset kansioon. Eikö sen pitäisi tulostaa teksti?
<Fibubot> -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<Kilpuri> Siis mikä PHP palikka minulta puuttuu?
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Mitä tarkoitat?
<elias_a> Sieltähän tulee sivu, jossa on 10 riviä hötömölöä.
<Kilpuri> jos tallennan asiakirjan nimellä "testi.php"
<Kilpuri> sen sisältö on tämä.
<Kilpuri> http://pastat.fi/1968
<Fibubot> -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<Kilpuri> Mitä pitäisi tapahtua jos ton avaa selaimella?
<Kilpuri> jos minun serverini on kilpuri.dy.fi...niin mitä tapahtuu jos kirjoitan kilpuri.dy.fi/testi.php
<Kilpuri> tai siis mitä pitäisi tapahtua.
<Kilpuri> jätin nyt tahallani pois ne HTTP rimpsut
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/fe62fdc62de1f822f97bb557c23a427d
<elias_a> Mä en nyt oikein ymmärrä mistään mitään.
<Kilpuri> jos tosta klikkaa, että avaa niin se humahtaa latauskansioon.
<elias_a> Onko se serveri sattumalta samalla koneella, jolla käytät sitä selainta?
<pesasa> Kilpuri: Sun Apache ei käsittele php:tä vaan antaa sen tiedostona.
<Kilpuri> No käsittääkseni monessa oppaassa käsketään tekemään PHPllä se "hello World" ja sitten testaamaan sen toimivuutta, joku on silloin perseellään jos se menee latauskansioon, eikä tulostu ruudulle.
<pesasa> Kilpuri: Onko php asennettu?
<Kilpuri> pesasa:  no se just olikin se kysymys, että onko. tein mielestäni LAMP asennuksen. Olen koittanut katsoa, että kyllä noita PHP palikoita on, mutta minkä niminen nyt puuttuu jos puuttuu?
<Kilpuri> http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/LAMP_Asennus
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/cb8a45ee9fa691d941e37aa5c758d672   <--toi nyt ainakin olisi.
<pesasa> Mulla ei näköjään itselläni ollut edes tuo php5 asennettuna vaan vain: php5-common, libapache2-mod-php5, php5-cli
<pesasa> Kilpuri: Olisko tuo libapache2-mod-php5, joka tarvittais?
<Kilpuri> katson.
<Kilpuri> käyn tupakalla ja katson sen jälkeen.
<Kilpuri> Minulla oli joitain eri paketteja jotka piti poistaa, kun asentelin noi. ei toimi vielä.
<puhuri> php pitää vielä sallia, vieläpä k.o.hakemistossa
<Kilpuri> Miten se nyt taas menikään, kyllä minä tajuan ne kansion oikeudet jotenkin.
<Kilpuri> miten se php sallitaan?
<puhuri> sudo a2enmod php5
<puhuri> ja serverille reload
<Kilpuri> No jotenkin tämä ei nyt toimi.
<Ansatar> Moro, mulla on tässä Macbook ja aattelin vihdoin saada tästä toimivan ja asentaa Linuxin. Ubuntua suositeltiin, kävin uhkarohkeasti tuumasta toimeen ja kaikki menikin pienistä alkukankeuksista huolimatta hyvin. Nyt kuitenkin meni ummikolla sormi suuhun (kuten saattoi ennemmin tai myöhemmin odottaa): näppäimistön layout ei vastaa näppäimiä. Valittuna valikosta "Finnish (Macintosh)", mutta tuokin layout taitaa olla iha
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-04
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/15361a19e2ba395a1af7514acae141b0   <--kaveri lähetti tämmöisen.  Jos otan vastaavan kuvan omasta kotisivun lähdekoodistani, niin toi PHP osa ei ole "väritetty", mikä palikka minulta puuttuu?
<Kilpuri> Jotenkin saan auki vaan tiettyyn muotoon kirjoitettua PHP-koodia
<Kilpuri> kaikki koodit eivät toimi minulla.
<jjo> ?
<jjo> tuo koodin värittäminen on editorin/sitä näyttävän sovelluksen ominaisuus
<jjo> ja noita loppuja en sit ymmärtänytkään
<Kilpuri> No minä tiedän, että se on ediittorin ominaisuus.
<Kilpuri> koitan selittää paremmin.
<jjo> kerro vaikka mikä editori sinulla on ja miten olet kertonut editorille että editoit php-tiedostoa
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/c952c46b729db5c20fc9348de1ca0ff9  <--tässä ei ole mitään ongelmaa.  gedit on ediittori. Ei minua varsinaisesti kiinnosta ne ediittorin värit. se kiinnostaa että kaikki PHP asiateivät toimi.
<jjo> jaa, ymmärsin sitten tuon ensimmäisen viestin virheellisesti kysymykseksi aiheesta. osittain väärinymmärrys varmaan johtui kysymysmerkistä.
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/26f7fcb80764ec7b94351c317e39bd63
<Kilpuri> Niin tässä se nyt tavallan on. toi "testi1" toimii.
<Kilpuri> testi2 on kauniin värinen ediittorissa, mutta selaimessa ei tallenna mitään, mutta ei tulostakkaan.
<Kilpuri> sitten toi eka kuva oli semmoinen, että nettisivussa se on jotenkin ihan "mykkä" (HTML-pääte)
<jjo> en ole onneksi joutunut hirveästi php:n kanssa  pelaamaan, mutta puuttuukohan tosta sun testi2:sta pari sulkua
<Kilpuri> Voi olla, se on kopioitu wikipediasta ja siellä lukee, että noilla suluilla ei ole merkitystä.
<Kilpuri> Voinhan minä lisätä niitä sulkuja, mutta se ei voi olla ratkaisu siihen, että toi kotisivu laskuri toimii kaverin depianissa ja minulla ei.
<jjo> edelleen en ole niin tuttu php:n syntaksin kanssa, että osaisin varmuudella sanoa, mutta tuntuisi loogiselta, että jos lausekkeessa on alkava sulku, niin siinä olisi aiheellista olla se päättäväkin
<Kilpuri> http://gyazo.com/7eb34f9abdd3e1a93d84745b875435a8   <--tämä on se ongelma...en nyt tarkoita yksittäisen rivin toimivuutta.
<Kilpuri> tossa on jos minkäkin näköistä koodia, mutta ediittori ei ymmärrä sitä yhtään, eikä se vissiin toimikkaan mitenkään.
<jjo> tosin nyt mainitsit ensimmäistä kertaa, että ongelma on tuon laskuriscriptin toimiminen
<jjo> silleen jos meinaa kysyä jotain, niin on hyvä kertoa mikä ei toimi, miten se toimimattomuus ilmenee ja miten sen olettaisi toimivan
<jjo> mutta tuossa viimeisessä esimerkissä on selvästi vaan html:n syntax highlighting päällä eikä se samalla hanskaa php:tä
<jjo> sillä ei ole mitään tekemistä koodin toimimisen kanssa. olettaisin että jos laitat editorista php-korostuksen päälle, niin php-osuus on kivasti väritetty
<Kilpuri> No oli ehkä huonosti muotoiltu kysymys. piti vielä kerran tarkistaa jotain, että en valehtele. Johan minä ne yöllä tarkistin, mutta olin sen verran väsynyt että piti aloittaa alusta
<Kilpuri> No noi kaikki kuvat (paitsi se kaverin lähettämä) on otettu samalla ediittorilla samana päivänä. Toki tajuan sen, että ei kerneli tai mikään muukaan kysele niitä värejä.
<Kilpuri> Se väri tulee mielestäni tiedosto päätteestä. siis se ediittori osaa katsoa sen päätteen.
<jjo> editori voi yrittää tunnistaa tiedoston tyyppiä tiedoston päätteestä
<jjo> sen voi myös määrätä eksplisiittisesti editorista
<Kilpuri> joo. näin on.
<Kilpuri> nyt se ediittori ei ymmärrä, että tuolla HTML-tiedostosssa on PHPtä mukana.
<jjo> siltä vaikuttaisi
<Kilpuri> kokeilen muutella niitä sulkuja johonkin ja katson, että toimiiko noi testit sitten.
<jjo> niin siis ne rivit joissa on ( saattaisivat kaivata merkkiä ) ennen puolipistettä
<Kilpuri> meinaan, että jos en saan kaikki netistä löytyvät testit toimimaan, niin sitten voi miettiä uudestaan sen laskurin toimimista
<Kilpuri> jjo: Kiitos.
<Kilpuri> en tiedä vieläkään, että toimiiko laskuri, mutta sain ainakin sen selville, että niitä värejä saa ediittoriin ja sillä PHP koodin paikalla HTML asiakirjassa ei ole väliä.
<Kilpuri> tai siis se voi olla oikein hyvin ennen doctypeä
<Tonto-> Mikähän voisi olla vikana kun debian päällä koneen prossuntuuletin pitää kierroksia turhan korkealla
<Tonto-> Amd fx8320
<Tonto-> ajureita ei mukamas ole..? :O
<Tonto-> Ja turbopaske on biossista pois päältä
<Mikaela> Kannattaisi ehkä kysyä kanavalla #debian-fi oftc:ssä irc.oftc.net. Tämä kanava on vain Ubuntulle.
<Tonto-> :p
<Iltsu> eiks ircnetin #debian.fi ookkaa se the debian -kanava
<Mikaela> Iltsu: Virallinen on minun tietääkseni OFTC:ssä. irc.debian.net menee sinne.
<Iltsu> oge
<Mikaela> Vai oliko se .org?
<Mirv> joo, joko irc.oftc.net tai irc.debian.org
<Mirv> OFTC on Debian-projektin virallisesti käyttämä IRC-verkosto, samoin kun Freenode Ubuntulla. joten muualla olevat kanavat ovat sitten ko. verkostojen samoista asioista kiinnostuneiden kanavia, mutta esim. kehitystä ei niissä tehdä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-05
<elias_a> Toimiiko muilla Ubuntulla tämä radiostreami? http://yle.fi/radio/turunradio/suora/
<jjo> oimtoimii
<jjo> siis toimii :)
<elias_a> Mikä flashin versio?
<elias_a> jjo: Koitan metsästää syytä siihen, miksi se lopetti toimimisen.
<jjo> 11,2,202,335
<elias_a> jjo: Joo. Mulla on viimeinen numero yhtä isompi.
<puhuri> elias_a: ff 26.0 adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.335-0precise1
<puhuri> toimii
<Sysi> vlc soittaa kun laittaa http://yle.fi/livestream/turunradio.asx
<elias_a> Mulla on 11.2.202.336ubuntu0.12.10.1
<elias_a> Aika erikoinen juttu että ei näy plugarina selaimessa lainkaan.
<elias_a> puhuri: Näkyykö tuo versio?
<elias_a> puhuri: Tarkoitan, että näkyykö tuo versio about:pluginissa?
<Sysi> joko asensin uudelleen niinku crosspost-kanavalla suositeltiin
<Sysi> *asensit
<elias_a> Kyllä asensin.
<elias_a> Ei muutosta.
<elias_a> https://threatpost.com/emergency-adobe-update-patches-flash-zero-day/104044
<elias_a> Vanhempaakaan ei oikein voi käyttää.
<puhuri> elias_a:     Versio: 11,2,202,335 sanoo about:plugins
<jjo> koitanpa hupinaan päivittää
<jjo> toi 335 on kuitenkin tunnetusti reikäinen
<Sysi> launchpadissa on bugiraportti tuosta ettei firefox löydä plugaria, mutta ei vielä ratkaisua
<jjo> plugari päivitetty, radio toimii edelleen
<Sysi> onko kaikilla sama ubuntun versio
<jjo> ja plugin näkyy myös versiona Version: 11,2,202,336
<elias_a> jjo: 32 vai 64 bit?
<jjo> mulla on tuorein ubuntu, 64-bit ja flash asennettu paketin flashplugin-installer kautta
<elias_a> Ok.
<elias_a> Mielenkiintoista.
<elias_a> Josko koittais vaikka wintoos-korjausta.
<elias_a> Eli boottia.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-06
<sai108> can i upgrade the ubuntu precise kernel 3.2.x.x to 3.8.x.x as offered by linux-current-generic in Synaptic package manager ? without upgrading the distro ?
<Mikaela> Mitenköhän englanninkieliset kysymykset eksyvät tänne? Eikö topicista näy, ettei kieli ole englanti?
<Mikaela> Toinen asia olisi odottaa sitä vastausta hiukan pidempään.
<tale> Kiireisiä kyselijöitä. Ei ehdi lukemaan mitään eikä jouda odottamaan.
<Mikaela> :)
<ath_> Mielenkiintoisempaa on miten ne edes eksyy tänne ensin, eikä englanninkieliselle kanavalle.
<elias_a> Tuota voisi koittaa ehtiä kysyä... :)
<kirvesAxe> ei tuossa topicin alussa kyllä ole uunolle englanninkieliselle mitään "no english" -tekstiä ;)
<jaywink> ei tuossa topicissa lue missään edes suomeksi että vain suomea :)
<jaywink> (ja jotenkin luulisi että ubuntu-fi yhteisö ei oo niin iso että pitää kielillä jaotella)
<elias_a> OK. Så byter jag till svenska som är så pass uppskattat här ;-)
<tale>  elias_a Hur är läget?
<elias_a> tale: Nå ja - ont i halsen men febern har gått... :)
<elias_a> Ei maar - voisi tuota topiccia ehkä muuttaa vähän informatiivisemmaksi.
<tale> Jos topikin aloittaisi "Täällä puhutaan suomea." Nuo umlautit ehkä havahduttaisivat englanninpuhujat?
<Mikaela> Kanavan #ubuntu-fi-en voisi myös mainita.
<Sysi> eikä kanavan motdissa oo "suomenkielinen kanava"
<Sysi> topiciahan kukaa ei tunnetusti lue
<ninnnu> 
<ninnnu> no sehä meni taas putkeen
<ninnnu> jatkakaa
<ninnnu> -fi-en on paikallistoiminnasta kiinnostuneille ulkomaalaisille. Kyl noi pitäs vain ohjata suoraan #ubuntulle
<Sysi> on kyllä tullu vastaan ihan suomalaisiaki jotka luulee että kanava on englanninkielinen
<elias_a> Joo - kuten minunkin sekoiluni tässä taannoin :)
<ninnnu> #ubntu-suomi
<ninnnu> Sysi: mä on vain olettanu että niillä sattu olemaan valmiiksi kirjotettuna kysymys
<Sysi> seki voi olla
<jaywink> kaikki irkkaajat vaan samalle kanavalle koko freenodessa :)
<Tm_T> ninnnu: ei se oo ulkomaalaisille
<Tm_T> ei se että ei puhu äidinkielenään suomea tee ihmisestä ulkomaalaista
<ninnnu> poikkeuksia tietty on aia
<elias_a> Kuten esim. suomenruotsalaiset, saamelaiset...
<jaywink> oonkohan mä suomalainen kun oon asunu suomessa kolmevuotiaasta lähtien :)
<elias_a> Olisi kyllä aika rouheeta seurata ubuntu-tukea saameksi :)
<Sysi> onko näitä peräti enemmän kuin se kuuluisa prosentti :P
<elias_a> No ei sillä prosentilla ole mitään väliä.
<elias_a> On vain tosiasia, että Suomessa on ihmisillä muitakin äidinkieliä kuin suomi.
<Kilpuri> [12:37]	jaywink	oonkohan mä suomalainen kun oon asunu suomessa kolmevuotiaasta lähtien   <--jos joudut työkkärin asiakkaaksi, niin pääset halutessasi jollekin maahanmuuttaja kurssille.
<jaywink> Kilpuri, "jee"
<Kilpuri> yksi kaveri pääsi semmoiseen koulutukseen josta oli vissiin jotain hyötyä ja hän oli kiinnostunut asiasta. Oli kanssa muuttanut suomeen 2 vuotiaana.
<heikkiket> Hei kaikki!
<heikkiket> Olen suunnitellut tekeväni haastattelusarjaa suomalaisista avoimen lähdekoodin toimijoista
<heikkiket> kuulostaako idea hyvältä?
<heikkiket> haluaisin tottakai ottaa mukaan myös Ubuntu Suomen porukan
<heikkiket> haastattelut julkaistaisiin nettilehdissä
<heikkiket> voisin ehkä joitan jaksoja antaa myös Ubuntu Suomen blogiin
<heikki> http://blog.ubuntu-fi.org/category/haastattelut/
<Fibubot> -> Ubuntu-blogi   » Haastattelut
<heikki> vois kai blogia joskus päivittääkin...
<elias_a> heikkiket: Mihinkäs mediaan ajattelit haastetella?
<elias_a> heikkiket: Idea on mainio!
<heikkiket> Suunnittelin Commons.fi:ssä julkaisevani
<heikkiket> tai tarjoavani sinne
<heikkiket> ja siksi fokus olisikin enemmän yhteisöissä kuin niiden yksittäisissä jäsenissä
<heikkiket> eli minua kiinnostaisi vähän jututtaa Ubuntu Suomen porukkaa, että miten kukakin kokee roolinsa yhteisössä
<Kilpuri> Kuulunko minäkin yhteisöön?
<heikkiket> Ja ajatuksena tässä olisi, että samalla lailla kyselisin Linux.fi:n porukalta, LTSP-puuhaajilta, Wordpress-tekijöiltä ja keitäpä muita meillä täällä onkaan
<elias_a> Myy nyt ihmeessä tuollainen johonkin lehteen.
<heikkiket> elias_a: voisi sitäkin harkita
<elias_a> heikkiket: Siitä olisi kaikille enemmän hyötyä kuin siitä, että kirjoitat linux-uskovaisista linux-uskovaisille :D
<heikkiket> Commons.fi on jo toki laajempi projekti, eli sillä tavalla uskontoa saisi hieman leviämään :D
<heikkiket> toisaalta kiinnostavaa ovat avoimen lähdekoodin yhteisöt sinänsä, ei pelkästään ohjelmiston advokointi
<heikkiket> mutta voisi kai tuollaista jonnekin Kulttuurivihkoihin tai vaikka Tiedonantajaan tarjotakin
<heikkiket> Joka tapauksessa kysynkin nyt ideoita, ketä yhteisön jäseniä kannattaisi jututtaa, ja miten homma sujuisi parhaiten?
<Sysi> Tm_T ja Mirv taitaa olla kovimpia suomalaisia ubuntu-tekijöitä, molemmat tavoittanee muualtaki kuin irkistä
<markosu> heikkiket: Voisin osallistua, puuhailen työssäni ikäihmisten parissa ja yksi missioni on mahdollistaa ikäihmisille tasavertainen mahdollisuus osallistua sähköistyvän yhteiskunnan kehitykseen.  Yksi projekteistani: http://likioma.fi/2014/01/tietotekninen-tyoskentelytila-etenee/
<Fibubot> -> Tietotekninen työskentelytila etenee | Likioma
<markosu> Tarkennuksena että en itseni takia vaan sen takia, että ihmisten tietoisuus vaihtoehdoista lisääntyisi.
<Tm_T> moin
<heikkiket> Tm_T, ehkä huomasitkin, että sinua ehdotettiin haastateltavaksi. Olisitko suostuvainen moiseen jollain aikataululla?
<Tm_T> heikkiket: kyllähän se onnistuu
<heikkiket> Tm_T: mainiota! onko sopiva tapa haastatella jokin a-synkroninen kuten IRC tai sähköposti, vai keskustelisitko mieluummin esim. Skypen kautta?
<Tm_T> heikkiket: skype/hangout varmaan toimisi, miksei irc myös
<heikkiket> hyvä. Millaiset ajankohdat sopisivat?
<Tm_T> heikkiket: sitä pitää kuutioida, siispä privaan ->
<motalb> Näkeekö jostakin milloin jonkin ohjelman päivitys on asennettu?
<motalb> On hieman ongelmia Thunderbirdin ja erään sähköpostipalvelimen kanssa
<motalb> Pitäisi haarukoida ajoittuuko palvelinongelman alkamisaika Thunderbirdin päivitykseen
<puhuri> /var/log/dpkg.log
<motalb> Kiitos, sieltähän se löytyi
<motalb> Ja ongelman syyn täytyy olla palvelimen päässä
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-07
<epax> Anyone that speaks swedish?
<Tm_T> epax: some of us do in some extent, what do you need?
<epax> Actually I need some htlp with translating one sentence.
<epax> From swedish to finnish
<ASprtrmp> epax: I'm Finnish, but my Swedish is quite poor
<UrB> that is the most common situation, so vad är det sats på svenska? me yritämme kääntää :)
<ASprtrmp> just paste the sentence here, I guess someone translates it for you
<ASprtrmp> yes, the most common situation indeed. again, I though I was at #anotherchannel
<epax> Its fixed now. Thnx
 * Mikaela reminds about forgotten #ubuntu-fi-en ...
<Tm_T> Mikaela: it's in the channel topic (:
<Mikaela> :)
<Echramath> Onks semmoiselle kanavalle tilaus?
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-08
<Iltsu> Echramath, nähtäväst nii pal et koko kanava hiljeni
<kirvesAxe> :D
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Wikipedia
<Fibubot> -> 4x07 Wikipedia - Viikon VALO #163 | Viikon VALO
#ubuntu-fi 2014-02-09
<allyoutoo> Huomenta, sattuisko joku tietämään miksi gnome-shellissä jotkut ikkunat (esim firefox XChat ja empathy) ei tunnu noudattavan gtk teeman ikkuna teemaa vaan käyttävät yhä Adawaitaa, sen sijaan monet muut ohjelmat kuten nautilus ja epiphany käyttävät gtk teeman mukaisia ikkunakehyksiä kuten pitäisikin
<tale> allyoutoo: Mahdollisesti noita ohjelmia ei ole tehty käyttäen GTK-käyttöliittymäkirjastoa, jolloin ne eivät käytä sen asetuksiakaan? Tämä vain arvaus, voi johtua jostain muustakin.
<allyoutoo> hmm luulisi nyt että ainakin Empathy (gnomen oman pikaviestin) oisi GTK:lla toteutettu :S Miten muilla tavoilla ohjelmat sitten tuon Adawaitan teeman napsivat käyttöön?
<allyoutoo> jos keksisi jotain jolla tuon Iris teeman saisi samalla tavalla noille muille ohjelmille
<jjo> no, tää nyt on myöhässä kun kysyjä lähti jo kanavalta, mutta osa softista käyttää edelleen GTK2-kirjastoa joka käyttää eri teemoja kuin GTK3
<jjo> ja sit jos haluaa, että ne kaikki näyttää samalta, niin pitää varmaan käyttää teemaa joka on tehty molemmille ja sit vaihtaa se myös molemmille
<topyli> tuo nimenomainen iris kyllä sisältää sekä gtk3-että gtk2-teemat. kysyjä ei liene asentanut murrine-moottoria, jota iris-gtk2 käyttää
<Pekkah> Hommasin tuossa verkkokiintolevyn ja ajattelin luopua ubuntu1 käytöstä ...onkos joku helppo keino kopioida automaattisesti vaikka omat valokuvat nassiin aina kun valokuviin lisätään tavaraa
<elias_a> Pekkah: rsync voisi soveltua tuohon hyvin.
<Pekkah> elias_a: Kiitoksia, kattellaan hakusanalla googlesta ja youtubesta
<elias_a> http://www.jveweb.net/en/archives/2010/11/synchronizing-folders-with-rsync.html
<Fibubot> -> Synchronizing folders with rsync - Juan Valencia's website
<elias_a> Pekkah: TUolla voisit pääste eteenpäin.
<elias_a> Pistät vain rsyncille sellaiset parametrit että se ei pakkaa eikä poista lähdekansioista poistettuja tiedostoja kohdekansioita.
<elias_a> Pekkah: Niin ja rsyncillekin on paljon graafisia kilkkeitä.
<Iltsu> mut kantsii ehkä käyttää tekstipohjast
<Iltsu> saa croniin ni ei oo omast muistamisest kii
<Mikaela> Kunhan kone on päällä, silloin kun cron on määritetty toimimimaan.
<Mikaela> Tai on asennettu anacron ja laitettu anacrontabbiin.
<Sysi> ei niitä hirveästi manuaalillakaa ajella jos kone ei oo päällä
 * Mikaela unohti taas, että tällä kanavalla on kyseinen nimimerkki, kunnes WeeChat värjäsi sen.
<Mikaela> :)
<anacron> ei midist :D
<Mikaela> Olisi kyllä pitänyt muistaa, koska kysyin joskus jonkin anacroniin liittyvän kysymykseen ja vastasit, ettet tee mitään, koska olet lomalla :).
<anacron> joo oon nytkin espanjassa että ei kyllä pysty toimimaan
<Mikaela> :)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-02
<Tekno__> mooi
<Tekno_> osaatteks neuvoa Lubuntun kans
<Tekno_> Ku tökkään kameran kii ni ei tapahu mitään :(
<Tm_T> Tekno_: kerro toki lisää
<Tekno_> no mitä mun pitäs kertoa
<Tekno_> en o käyttäny linuxia 5 vuotee
<Tm_T> no kerro nyt edes mikä kamera
<Tm_T> ja mitä odotat tapahtuvan ja missä
<Tekno_> ihan perus usb-massamuisti
<Tekno_> no ei tapahu mitään ku laitan kii
<Tm_T> massamuisti vai kamera
<Tm_T> ja missä ei tapahdu?
<Tm_T> huomauttaisin että käytät Lubuntua jossa ei ole kaikkea automaagitaustapalveluviritystä koska Lubuntu
<Tekno_> aijaa
<Tekno_> dmesgiin tulee jotain erroria
<Mikaela> "lsusb" pääteessä voi kertoa jotakin kameran nimestä
<Tekno_> ei näy mtiää siel
<Tekno_> ideoita?
<Tekno_> no jo on perkele
<Tekno_> asensin lubuntun uusiks
<Tekno_> ku boottaan ni tulee näkyvii taustakuva ja tommone valkone boksi?
<Tekno_> täh
<Tekno_> eikä tapahu muuta
<Tekno_> vittu jo on käyttöjärjestelmät saatana
<elias_a> Nyt loppuu ensiksi se kiroilu.
<elias_a> Ja sen jälkeen kerrot, mikä se taustakuva on.
<Tekno_> tommone sinine mis on viuhkat
<Tekno_> boottasin koneen ni nyt käynnisty
<Tekno_> mut väärä resoluutio
<Tekno_> miten korjataa?
<Tekno_> lxrandr ei näytä kaikki
<elias_a> Mikä versio?
<elias_a> Ubuntusta siis?
<elias_a> Ja mikä on käytettävä rauta: koneeen tyyppi, näytönohjain.
<Tekno_> lubuntu
<Tekno_> miten nään näytönohjaime
<Tekno_> pöytäkone
<Tekno_> LSPCI sanoo nvidia geforce 7025 / 630a rev a2
<Tekno_> eli mitä mä teen
<Tekno_> eli pitäis vaan saada isompi resoluutio käyttöön
<Tekno_> elias_a: ?
<elias_a> Oletko ajanut asennuksen jälkeen jo päivitykset siihen ja asentanut mahdollisen suljetun ajurin?
<Tekno_> en
<Tekno_> jokohan siin on tullu tuki tolle näyttikselle
<elias_a> No tees nyt noi ensin.
<elias_a> No jos ei ole tukea avoimissa, sitten suljetuilla.
<Tekno_> näköjää vuonna 2007 tullu tuki
<Tekno_> jes
<Tekno_> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/81760/en-us
<Tekno_> tostako mä asennan vai mist
<elias_a> Ei kun linuxissa käytetään omia pakettivarastoja.
<elias_a> Etsit sieltä Lubuntusta päivitysten hallinnan ja asentelet sitä kautta.
<Tekno_> no jaaha
<Tekno_> synaptic on auki
<Tekno_> ei tuol oo nvidian suljettua
<elias_a> Voit sä sen tuoltakin käsin laittaa, mutta sitten ei tule tietoa päivityksistä.
<Tekno_> no ei päivityksiä tarvii
<Tekno_> jos kerral saa kuntoon
<elias_a> Näkyykö siellä Synapticissa ne järjestelmän muut päivitykset?
<Tekno_> ai siis
<Tekno_> laitoin päivittämään
<elias_a> En muista miten homma Lubuntussa menee, mutta koitapa etsiä sieltä sellainen kikkula, jolla ne päivitykset tehdään.
<elias_a> Hyvä.
<Tekno_> voinko samaan aikaan asentaa ton nvidian
<Mikaela> olikohan Lubuntun puolella se "Lubuntun sovellusvalikoima".
<Mikaela> Ei luultavasti anna
<elias_a> Siellä "ohjelmistot ja päivitykset"-sovelluksessa ei ollut välilehteä "lisäajurit"?
<Tekno_> emt
<elias_a> Outoa jos tuolle ei muka olisi tarjolla poroajureita. Käyttäisin kyllä avoimia mieluummin.
<elias_a> Nyt lounaalle.
<Tekno_>   WARNING: The NVIDIA GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a GPU installed in this system
<Tekno_>            is supported through the NVIDIA 304.xx legacy Linux graphics
<Tekno_>            drivers.  Please visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for
<Tekno_>            more information.  The 340.76 NVIDIA Linux graphics driver will
<Tekno_>            ignore this GPU.
<ansa> nvidia-304 näyttäis olevan paketin nimi noille legacy-ajureille
<Tekno_> tjöh
<Tekno_> miten mä pääsen ei-x tilaan asentaa ton nvidian?
<Mikaela> ctrl + alt + f1
<Tekno_> ei toimi
<Tekno_> enkä osannu grubinkaa kautta menny, single ei toimnu
<Tekno_> nyt jos käynnistän selaimen ni tulee grafiikkahäröt ja kaatuu
<Tekno_> eli avoimet ajurit on rikki
<Mikaela> omituista
<Tekno_> mite saa automaattisen loggauksen
<Tekno_> eli ei ttei tarvi kirjottaa passua koneen käynnistyes
<Mikaela> täällä se on "hallintakeskus" --> "users & groups" --> "Salasana:"
<Mikaela> Ubuntu MATE tosin ja sama hallintakeskus on minun tietääkseni muillakin, mutta Lubuntusta en tiedä
<Tekno_> joo löyty
<Tekno_> löysin tollase lisäajurit kohdan
<Tekno_> ja siitä valitsen ton 304.125
<Tekno_> ni menee jumiin koko ...
<Tekno_> huoooh
<Tekno_> lataako se netistä vai häh
<Tekno_> ei kerro mitä se tekee
<Lukimya> join #manjaro-talk
<Mikaela> try /join #manjaro-talk
<Lukimya> joo joo uittu
<Lukimya> lol
<Lukimya> olipas Mikaela kärppänä paikalla :)
<Mikaela> minulla oli tämä ikkuna auki
<Tm_T> mikä on "joo joo uittu"
<Lukimya> joo joo *ittu
<Mikaela> uittu kuulostaisi minusta joltakin linnulta
<Lukimya> :D mutta lausunta on samaa luokkaa kuin se paha sana
<Lukimya> oon uudelleen asennuksen jälkeen säätämässä kanavia uudelleen, siksi ylipäätään tuli tuo typo
<Tekno_> mist5 mahtais johtua et sylpheed ei lataa viestei
<Tekno_> identtisil asetuksil toises konees toimii
<Tekno_> onks lubuntus joku palomuuri vakiona mikä estää
<Mikaela> ei ole muuta, kuin ufw, joka on muissakin ja oletuksena pois päältä
<Tekno_> joo en kyl tajuu miksei toi sylpheed toimi
<Tekno_> thunderbird toimii ok
<Tekno_> ihan tuore asennus jne
<Tekno_> ei vaa pelitä
<Tekno_> mite hiiren klikkausvälin saa pidemmäks
<Tekno_> ku joutuu niin nopeesti klikkaa et kuvakkeet aukee O:O
<Tekno_> ?
<Tekno_> joudunko nielemään hiekkaa
<Mikaela> se on kai siellä hallintakeskuksessa
<Mikaela> tai täällä MATE-puolella on
<Tekno_> ei ole
<Tekno_> löyty. piti tehä .gtkrc-2.0
<Tekno_> ja sinne sejudu
<ramla> juu elikkäs mul o ny toiminnassa tämmöne gnome+xmonad sessio jossa käynnistyy unity-settings-daemon joka on unitysessiolle ainoa "required component" tuola sessioasetuksissa. päälle käynnistyy vielä gnome-panel. missäs muualla toi unity käynnistelee asioita itsensä yhteydessä ja miksi ne ei jo tähän sessioon käynnisty
<ramla> kiinnostaisi nimittäi se että noilla unity-control-centerin virta-asetuksilla esimerkiksi olisi jotain tekemistä sen kanssa miten tää kone käyttäytyy myös tässä gnome+xmonad -sessiossa, sekä ns medianäppäinten toiminta
<ramla> itseasiassa älkääkäs piitatkokaan tosta. kysymys oli vaan siitä että kyseinen unity-settings-daemon ei käynnistynytkään itsekseen session mukana
<ramla> vaikka onkin required component... (!?)
<ramla> minua kiinnostaa myös, missä ja miten voin vaikuttaa siihen mitä unity-settings-daemon tekee urxvt:ni konffeille
<ramla> käynnistyksen jälkeen ainakin fontti vaihtuu. olen sen määrittänyt .Xdefaults:ssa
<ramla> huomasin myös että taffybarin ulkonäkö vaihtuu, vaikka taffybaria ei pitäisi kiinnostaa lainkaan mitä systemwide gtk2-asetukset sanoo.
<ramla> sitä en kuitenkaan todennäköisesti ole käyttämässä, kunhan huomioin
<tale> Kylläpäs tänään on kiivaita kysymysryöppyjä.
<tale> Onko tänään kansallinen tietokoneensäätelypäivä?
<ramla> säädäntai
<ramla> .Xresources on kuulemma modernimpi tapa kun .Xdefaults. mutta unity-settings-daemon kyllä jyrää senkin
<tale> ramla: Jos käytät Unityn säätelytyökalua, lienee tarkoitus ettet samaan aikaan säädä suoraan asetustiedostoja. Eikös homma mene ihan solmuun kun monella eri tavalla säätää?
<ramla> tale: sehän tässä ei nauratakaan yhtään kun en löydä unity-control-centeristä mitään millä voi vaikuttaa tähän fonttiin
<tale> ramla: entä Unity tweak tool?
<ramla> milläs nimellä se käynnistyy, pitääkö se erikseen asentaa
<tale> ramla: Käsittääkseni se pitää erikseen asentaa.
<ramla> uskomatonta.
<ramla> ongelmallisena pidän sitä että urxvt:lle ei pakoteta fonttia asetuksesta "monospace font" vaan "default font"
<ramla> jaa. olin ehkä väärässä, mutta kovin selväksi ei nyt vieläkään käynyt että koska tuo fonttiasetus pärähtää päälle
<Mikaela> urxvt ymmärtääkseni vaihtaa fonttia vasta kun avaat uuden urxvt:n
<ramla> vaikutti siltä että default fontin vaihtamisen jälkeen uudet urxvt:t käynnistyisi sillä fontilla. vaan kun vaihdoin sen takaisin fonttiin nimeltä ubuntu, gnome-panelin fontti kyllä vaihtui takaisin mutta uudet urxvt:t käynnistyi vieläkin tuolla edellisellä
<tale> ramla: Mitä ohjeita seurailet kun opettelet tekemään noita säätöjä?
<ramla> mjaa. tässä on vaan jokin viive
<ramla> teidän ohjeita kun kyse on unitystä.
<ramla> sitä ennen yritän tehdä kunnollisesti tietämättä että unityssä on jokin juttu joka kusee mun muroihin.
<ramla> elikkäs esim urxvt:n konffit xdefaultsiin tai xresourcesiin
<ramla> kyllä kai se linkin klikkaussäädöt sieltä lukee vieläkin. tuskin unity sitä lähtee korvaamaan.
<ramla> ja värit tuntuu tulevan sieltä.
<ramla> testailtuani lisää ilmeisesti ainakin yksi asetuksista tulee voimaan heti uuteen urxvt:een, tuo font scaling. xresourcesin fonttikoon tai fontin vaihtaminen ei vaikuta mihinkään, mutta myös unity tweak toolin monospacefontin tai sen koon vaihtaminen ei vaikuta ainakaan heti.
<tale> ramla: Kirjoitatko löytösi muistiin Linux.fi wikiin tai vastaavaan paikkaan?
<ramla> tuskin, harvoin ymmärrän mitä olen löytänyt kun ei tosta unitystä tunnu olevan mitään tietoa missään
<ramla> muutenkin tiedän kovin vähän tästä käyttiksestä
<marsupapu> Osaako joku guru sanoa miksi cmus lukee yhden kappaleen id3-tagin vain, kun ohjelma suoritetaan pääkäyttäjänä? Muiden samalla laitteella olevien tagit lukee nätisti.
<marsupapu> Toki voin aina ajaa cmusin sudona mutta on kai se vähän tyhmää.
<jjo_> tiedoston oikeudet tulevat ensimmäisenä mieleen
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-03
<tommis> miksi firefox ei muutu suomenkieliseksi kubuntussa vaikka asennuksessa valittiin suomi
<tommis> firefox-locale-fi asentui automaattisesti
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-04
<tale> tommis: Onko käyttäjä valinnut kieleksi jonkun muun kuin suomi? Katso komennolla locale
<tommis> tale: asennuksessa valittiin suomi
<tommis> poistin myös firefox-locale-en paketin
<elias_a> tommis: Voi olla, että asennuksessa ei ole vielä kaikkia kielipaketteja. Koita asentaa päivitykset.
<Mikaela> tai avata sieltä hallintakeskuksesta kielet niin sen pitäisi valittaa epätäydellisestä kielituesta
<elias_a> Joo. Se on myös epälooginen ja erikoinen juttu.
<tale> Jos asentaa Finnish Remixin, on siinä valmiiksi mukana suomenkielen tuki ja Firefox on suomeksi.
<tale> Jos asentaa vakioasentimella Ubuntun, senkin pitäisi noutaa netistä suomenkielen paketit kunhan asennuksessa valitsee Suomi.
<tale> Jos näin ei käy, kieliasetuksista pitää mennä valitsemaan suomi ja ottaa se käyttöön. Sitten ainakin noudetaan ne suomalaiset kielipaketit ja Firefoxikin suomettuu.
<tale> tommis: ja tarkista komennolla locale mikä on sen käyttäjän kieliasetus.
<tommis> elias_a_: tale firefox-locale-fi oli asennettu
<tommis> kone on mummilla joten en locale voi tarkistaa
<elias_a_> tommis: Asensitko päivityksiä?
<tommis> elias_a_: juu
<tale> tommis: Tässä selitetään lisää: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Monikulttuuri_Ubuntu
<tale> tommis: Luku "Käyttäjätunnukset" selittää miten käyttäjä valitsee haluamansa kielen käyttöön.
<puhuri> joku pölli ikkunan taustavärin http://i.imgur.com/823CXmW.png
<eraggo> puhuri: menitkö vahingossa muuttamaan päätteen taustaväriä?
<puhuri> en. säädin lisää työtiloja
<puhuri> mietin vain, että pitääköhän tuon "lisäasetukset" olla normaalisti jonkun toisen ikkunan sisällä ajettava, tuon suoraan dashista käynnistetty
<Echramat1> Hmmm onko nyt joku juttu että funetin ntp-palvelimet ei enää vastaa tavan kuolevaisille?
<teprrr> Echramath, ei näemmä vastaa tännekään (saksa & hollanti)
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-05
<tommis> tale kieli tuki on kyllä asennettu
<tommis> kielituki*
<tale> tommis: Epäilemättä on asennettu. Mutta se mitä olen koko ajan tolkuttanut syyksi vikaan on käyttäjän kieliasetus. Arvelen se on englanti eikä suomi, jolloin Firefoxi on englanninkielinen.
<tommis> muu käyttöjärjestelmä on suomenkielinen
<jjo> jos komentorivillä komentaa `locale, niin onko siellä muuta kuin suomea?
<tommis> asentelen tuon virtualboxiin ja kahtelen
<jjo> hitsi kun ei ole nyt työpöytäubuntua käsillä
<jjo> muistelen että joku ohjelma käyttäytyi hassusti localejen kanssa
<jjo> siis kun useimmat softat tottelivat LANG-muuttujaa, niin sille piti olla LANGUAGE asetettuna tai jotain vastaavaa
<jjo> mutta sitähän voi kokeilla käynnistää firefoxia komentoriviltä ja asettaa sen komennon ajaksi noita muuttujia haluamikseen, katsoa vaikuttaako se asiaan
<tommis> steamillä on oollut aika paljon ongelmia localen kanssa
<Mikaela> sillä on myös hauskalta vaikuttava "rm -rf /*" ongelma
<Echramath> Olikohan se jo korjattu...
<tommis> ei triviaalit bash scriptit on perseestä
<ramla> steamin nettisivut ei koskaan muista että en halua lokalisoitua sivua. ja joskus sain dotan patch notet venäjäksi. >?:O
<Tekno__> höhö
<Mikaela> ei ole korjattu tai ainakaan issuea ei ole suljettu https://github.com/valvesoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/3671
<tommis> asensin kubuntun virtuaalikoneeseen ja tarkistin localet
<tommis> kaikki suomea
<tommis> paitsi LC_ALL ton tyhjä
<jjo> no sillä ei ole väliä
<jjo> mutta LANGUAGE ja LANG olivat molemmat asetettuja?
<mjr> hmh, ei minkään softan _pitäis_ vaatia LANGUAGEa jos muuten on localet asetettu mutta se on tietty vaan pitäis
<elias_a> tommis: Eikös sulla ollut Lubuntu viimeksi?
<jjo> mjr: niin...
<mjr> LANGUAGElla voi vaan asettaa useamman kielen preferenssijärjestyksen (gnu-laajennoksena)
<mjr> muuten se on aika turha
<tommis> elias_a: siis kubuntu
<tommis> se oli kirjoitus virhe jos niin kirjoitin
<tommis> mutta ajoin päivitykset ja nyt vaihtui suomenkieliseksi
<tommis> eipä vaan mummin koneella
<tommis> oudoo
<tommis> kahtelen huomenna kunhan sinne menen
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-06
<pesasa> tommis: Kubuntussa saattaa kannattaa tarkistaa myös ~/.kde/env/setlocale.sh
<pesasa> En muista tarkkaan, missä tilanteessa tuota käytettiin. Suoritettiinko se KDE:tä käynnistettäessä vai milloin.
<pesasa> Mutta joka tapauksessa tuon automaattisesti generoidun tiedoston kanssa oli ainakin jossain vaiheessa joku bugi. Kieliasetusten asettaminen KDE:n asetuksista rikkoi tuon jossain tilanteessa.
<pesasa> http://www.fvue.nl/wiki/Kubuntu:_Changing_country-region-language_leads_to_invalid_locale
<pesasa> Itse laitoin sinne käsin järjelliset asetukset ja sen jälkeen otin kirjoitusoikeudet pois.
<pesasa> Tosin voi olla, että tuo esiintyi vain kaltaisellani sekalokaalien käyttäjillä. Eli kun KDE:n asetuksissa esimerkiksi maa on Suomi, mutta kieli englanti.
<pesasa> Toisinaan sitä toivoisi hartaasti en_FI:tä.
<Tm_T> huhu
<Tm_T> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TmTravolta/posts/ht2xwGR4hw6
<diffis> Kysymys: Ostin käytetyn läppärin ja joku mämmikoura on näemmä rikkonut siitä yhden ruuvinkannan. Onko porukalla ehdotuksia, mitä sille kantsis tehdä? Porata varovasti koko kanta kappaleiksi vai?
<StockAntenna> miksi se pitää avata?
<Tm_T> anteeksi, teen live-kommentointia tänne
<Tm_T> kovasti puhetta menossa miksi Ubuntu phone eroaa muista alustoista
<Tm_T> 25 minuutin päästä media pääsee irti, saa nähdä mitä kivaa me saadaan sitä ennen
<Tm_T> iso omgubuntu-famet on täällä kanssa, sinänsä jännää
<Tm_T> -iso
<StockAntenna> miltä unity näyttää kuudessa tuumassa?
<Tm_T> hvyä oli emulaattorisssa
<StockAntenna> onko ainoa ero vapaasoftalaisuus muista aluistoista?
<Tm_T> vähän kaikki pikkasen vinksahtaneesti eritavalla, hyvä
<Tm_T> ei keskitytä isoon määrään ohjelmia vaan siihen että on sisältölähteitä
<Tm_T> YLE uutiset saa puhelimeen parilla klikkauksella ilman että tarvii asentaa taas uutta ohjelmaa
<Tm_T> meinasin ottaa asiaksi hoitaa tilanne vielä paremmaksi juurikin ylen sisällön näkymistä
<Tm_T> näkymisen kohdalla
<Tm_T> ensiviikolla saa bq:lta puhelimen ostaa kun pelaa pienen testin läpi onnistuneesti (tahi skippaa sen)
<Tm_T> kyselen myöhemmin saatavuudesta pohjoismaihin
<Tm_T> yli 2 vuotta työtä Canonicalin ja BQ:n välillä tähän pisteeseen
<Tm_T> (aikaisemmin UX lead vinkkasi että nyrkkisäännöstä 4 vuotta uudelle mobiilialustalle ollaan aikataulussa, puolitoista vuotta kypsäksi)
<Tm_T> Canonicalin ja BQ:n yhteistyö johtanut Espanjassa kouluissa ohjelmointi- ja robotiikkaopiskeluun alakouluissa?
<Tm_T> en nyt saanut selvää kumpi oli ensin, yhteistyö vai tuo toiminta
<Tm_T> BQ arvostaa avoimmuutta ja ainakin puheissa pitää avointa lähdekoodia oikeaksi tieksi kulkea
<Tm_T> tiedä sitten mitä lopulta tulee vastaan
<StockAntenna> kai siihen nyt saa Gimpin, VLC:n, Filezillan, tuen rtlsdr:lle ja muut välttämättömyydet?
<Tm_T> StockAntenna: ainakin oon nähny libreofficen pyörimässä
<Tm_T> minua kiinnostaa miten Plasma jekkasis
<Tm_T> en oo yhtään KDE-käyttäjä henkeen ja vereen eeeeeeen suinkaan
<Tm_T> Jane Sibler puhuu jänniä
<StockAntenna> huoh
<StockAntenna> KDE puhelimessa
<StockAntenna> laitatko hiiren puhelimeesi?
<Tm_T> kosketusnäytöllä KDE:ta käytän nytkin
<Tm_T> tosin 13" näyttö
<Tm_T> piti ihan kokeilla, Dolphinissa ei pinch zoom toimi
<Tm_T> ei oo sabdfl paikalla niin ei pääse sille kuittailemaan ):
<Tm_T> joo ihan pätevän oloinen kapula kyl ja Nokian HERE kartat
<diffis> StockAntenna: Mitä väliä sillä on miks sen avaan? Mutta sanotaan vaikka niin, että uudet muistit ois helpompi laittaa sisään, jos ois vähän isompi kun kahen millin tuuletusrako. Eniveis taidan konsultoida porakonetta jahka saan aikaa käydä ostamassa sopivan poran...
<tale> diffis: Sitä on poranteriä jotka on tarkoitettu kannattomien tai sileäksi rikottujen ruuvien irrottamiseen.
<tale> Se porataan siihen ruuvin runkoon ja poranterästä saa työkalulla otteen jolla voi vääntää auki sen ruuvin.
<tale> diffis: En tiedä toimiiko toi hyvin pienillä ruuveilla, ne voi hajota kun siihen poraa sen terän.
<tale> diffis: Mutta koita pistää CRC:tä yön yli siihen ruuviin, se saattaa auttaa ja lähtee helpommin auki, jos yhtään saa vääntövoimaa siihen kannan jämään.
<diffis> tale: Joo, iteki mietin tuota porajuttua. Onneks noi muut ruuvit nyt saa irti, niin voi kattoo vähän kokoa ja muotoa.
<tale> Tollain sain omasta läppäristä kaksi viimeistä ruuvia auki, ja toisesta ensin väänsin melkein sileäksi sen kannan.
<diffis> Kiitokset vinkeistä. Eiköhän tuo yksinäinen vastarannankiiski siitä jotenkin lähde. :D
<ramla> dremelil voi aina tehä mistä vaa ruuvista talttapään jos ei o upotettu pirun syvälle
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-07
<Echramath> Jaa Ubuntu Phone on niinku jo vähintään nesteytynyt (ei enää pelkkää vapourwarea)
<Echramath> Mua kiinnostais noissa jo pelkästään käyttöikä
<Echramath> Kaveri just töissä valitti, että S3:sta loppuu päivitykset niin pitää sen takia vaihtaa
<Mikaela> minusta Tm_T puhui jotakin normi-Ubuntusta, josta voisi ajatella, että on tuettu niin kauan kuin Ubuntukin päivityksiä ajatellen
<Echramath> Mjuu, sitä mä epäilinkin.
<Mikaela> mitenköhän nuo jollan päivitykset
<Echramath> (voisin ottaa nappeja kiitos vaan)
<Mikaela> nyt meni ohi
<Echramath> Näppäimiä.
<Mikaela> aa, fyysinen näppäimistö. en tiedä siitä
<Echramath> Ei välttämättä mutta tossa tulee jo pakokauhu kun ne 'droidin kolme nappia puuttuu
<Mikaela> virta ja äänenvoimakkuuden taisivat olla tuossa pikkusiskon puhelimessa
<Echramath> Juu on siinä ne sivunappulat toki
<Mikaela> ja minä vaihdoin jollaan, mutta ehkä pitäisi hankkia se fyysinen näppäimistötohi, koska fingerterm on minusta vaikea
<Echramath> Tietty kai ne nappulat voisi olla näytöllä nekin niin saisi tarvittaessa lisää tilaa videolle
<elias_a> Video uudesta Ubuntu-puhelimesta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPbNbdhoGS4
<pesasa> elias_a: "sudo unboxing" :-)
<elias_a> pesasa: Paitsi, että jätkä sanoo olevansa "massive Google user".
<elias_a> pesasa: Super, mutta mikä? :P
<pesasa> Niin, siis oikeasti se sanoi "pseudo unboxing", kun oli oikeasti jo avannut sen laatikon.
<elias_a> Niin juu...
<kirvesAxe> Mikaela, jos et tilannu kickstartterissa jo niin voi olla heikkoo... ei kai ne ollu ylimääräisiä kauheesti tekemässä.
<Mikaela> niillä sivuilla on muutama kappale
<kirvesAxe> noh, ite tilasin sen ennenku tilasin jollan että joo :)
<StockAntenna> hieno juttu jos tossa ei ole turhia nappeja kuten Andromussa
<StockAntenna> kai noissa luulis päivitysten tulevan kuten normaaliin neljätoistnollaneljäälästeehen
<Kilpuri> miten 14.04 versiossa saa kiintolevyn käyttöön?
<Kilpuri> asentelin ubuntun, laitoin ekalle kiintolevylle liitospisteeksi  /
<Kilpuri> tokalle /home
<tale> tommis: Löysin käsiini Ubuntu 14.04:n jossa Firefox englanninkielinen käyttöliittymä vaikka locale-fi asennettu ja käyttäjän kieliasetuksissa suomi ensisijaisena.
<Kilpuri> sitten minulla olisi pari joihin en määritellyt mitään, sieltähän ne löytyvät mediasta, mutta en saa niille oikeuksia oikein mitenkään.
<tale> Kovan tutkimisen jälkeen Firefoxin sai suomenkieliseksi Firefoxin omissa kieliasetuksissa.
<tale> Firefoxin valikossa Lisäosat, Kielet ja sitten katsoo ne kielipaketit näkyy ja *on käytössä*.
<tale> Jostain kumman syystä ne oli pois käytöstä kaikki, jolloin Firefox käytti sisäänrakennettua englanninkieltään.
<tale> Internettilästä löytyi muitakin joilla Firefox oli väärän kielinen kaikista oikein olevista asetuksista huolimatta, eli tässä on joku vika joko Ubuntun firefox-locale-fi paketin asennuksessa tai Firefoxissa kun se ei otakaan pakettia käyttöön.
<hahlo> tale: ahaa oon ihmetellyt 14.04 engl firefoxia
<tale> hahlo: Joo, hyvä sattuma kun Linux-pöytään tuli tuota samaa vikaa poteva tietokone.
<tale> Ja tuo oli sivuoire, varsinaisesti se tuli jotta korjaantuu Flash-player.
<tale> Ubuntun 14.04 Firefoxissa oli Flash versiota 11, kun uusin on jotain 16. Asensin Google Chromen kun sen sisäänrakennettu Flash-tuki on uutta versiota ja webbisivujen Flashit toimii.
<hahlo> ahaa
#ubuntu-fi 2015-02-08
<Tm_T> jeee eka fataali käyttäjävirhe ubuntupuhelimen kanssa
<Mikaela> millainen?
<Tm_T> vaihdoin salasanan, en muista sitä
<Tm_T> en ole vielä löytänyt mistään ohjetta miten sen saisi resetoitua
<Tomin> jonkun Linuxin salasanan?
<Tm_T> kyl
<Tomin> rootin vai normikäyttäjän?
<Tm_T> eipä tässä ubuntuphone järjestelmässä ole muita kuin yksi käyttäjä
<Tomin> ai jaa, aattelin, että olis PC
<Tomin> PC:llä tavallisen salasanan saa vaihdettua käynnistämällä single user modeen ja rootin salasanan chroottaamalla toisesta järjestelmästä
<Tomin> en tiiä, voiko tuota tietoa sitten sillä hyödyntää mitenkään
<Mikaela> :(
<Mikaela> selvisikö muuten mistä se rootin salasana laitettiin? siitä taidettiin puhua eilen tuolla offtopicilla
<Tm_T> Mikaela: no se on juuri tuo sama millä avataan puhelimen lukkokin
<Mikaela> ok
<Tm_T> Tomin: juu kyllä kaikkien muiden laitteiden kanssa tuon osaa, tää onkin vähän velmumpi
<puhuri> jollassa saa rootin resetoitua disabloimalla dev-tilan ja laittamalla takaisin
<puhuri> ihan näppörä, mutta tietty vähän arveluttava..
<Tm_T> mjoo, nyt siis puhutaan puhelimen lukitussalasanasta eikä jostain vähemmästä
<Tm_T> viiden väärän salasanan jälkeen tarjotaan 5 min jäähyä
<puhuri> ymmärsin kyllä - salasanat ja niistä toipuminen (ilman että on pelkkää turvateatteria) on haastavaa
<ath> Oleellista on toki onko se puhelin kryptattu?
<Mikaela> onhan jollallakin se suojakoodi
<Tm_T> ath: AFAIK ei
<Tm_T> hahaa, löytyi joku recovery mode
<Tm_T> factory mode myös mutta siellä ei ollut mitään mielenkiintoista
<pesasa> Itse jouduin viikolla tekemään Jollaan factory resetin.
<pesasa> Lakkas saamasta yhteyttä 3G:llä.
<Mikaela> selvisikö siihen koskaan mitään syytä?
<Mikaela> viikollahan toivottavasti tulee se early access
<Tm_T> Mikaela: ai selviskö mihin syytä?
<Mikaela> pesasan 3G-ongelmaan Jollalla
<Tm_T> jaa taidan ottaa riskin ja katsoa mitä perinteinen factory reset tekee puhelimelle
<pesasa> Mikaela: En osaa sanoa. Jolla ei aina tunnu käyttäytyvän ihan fiksusti, kun tukiasemat häviää saavuttamattomiin.
<Mikaela> ok
<pesasa> Parina aamuna töihin polkiessani kuuntelin Bad Voltagea podcastina. Työpaikan pyöräkellari on sellaisessa pommisuojassa, jossa kenttä katkeaa. Ja heti perään hissi.
<pesasa> Pari kertaa pisti ilmeisesti tosta, pakkasesta tai jostain sen verran pahakseen, että sammutti itsensä kokonaan.
<pesasa> 3G:n häviäminen saattoi olla seurausta jostain tollaisesta äkkisammumisesta.
<pesasa> Myös btrfs oli taas kerran balansoinnin tarpeessa samalla kertaa.
<pesasa> Factory reset ja pari kierrosta päivityksiä oli tavallaan ihan virkistävä nostalgiatrippi vuoden takaiseen. Muutama juttu ehtinyt muuttua sinä aikana.
<pesasa> Ja backup-systeemi tuli kokeiltua.
<Iltsu> mä kyllästyin Jollaan tos syssyl
<Iltsu> ei syntyny samalaist rakkaustarinaa ku N900:n kans
<kirvesAxe> itsehän ajattelin antaa Jollalle tilaisuuden vasta kun tohkbd saapuu :)
<Iltsu> en oo fyysist näppistä kyl luuris kaivannu
<pesasa> Mulla oli HTC Desire Z:ssa. Oli kyllä kiva.
<kirvesAxe> Itsellä aktiivikäytössä Nokia E7, enkä kuvitteliskaan hankkivani puhelinta ilman käyttöliittymää ;)
<puhuri> onkos jotain usb boottilevyä, jolla pääsee sokkona kiinni ssh:lla?
<puhuri> taisi mennä näytönohjain läppäristä ja kun ei ole toista konetta missä olisi m.2 levylle paikkaa
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Inkscape_0.91
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Software_Carpentry
<Tekno__> jaa
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-08
<elias_a> Onko kokemuksia siitä, miten hyvin Ubuntun hfsprogs-paketin tuki HFS+ -partitioille toimii?
<elias_a> Uskallanko pienentää ulkoisella levyllä olevaa HFS+-osiota gpartedillä vai onko odotettavissa ikävyyksiä?
<StockAntenna> itse pienentäisin moista Macillä (jos omaisin moisen=
<elias_a> Toisaalla jo selvisi että ei kannata.
<torde_> oisko joku, joka haluais kivan sed/awk/regexp/vastaava pähkinän
<torde_> mulla on lokitiedosto, jossa on rivejä muodossa vvvv-kk-pp hh:mm:ss:mmmm jotain vapaamuotoista tekstiä
<torde_> ja sit välillä tuossavapaamuotoisessa tekstissä on rivinvaihtoja, eli tulee rivejä, joissa ei ole tuota aikaleimaa
<torde_> näille riveille pitäisi saada rivin alkuun myös aikaleima, ja mielellään  vielä edellinen aikaleima, joka esiintyi
<ansa> perl -ne 'if (m/^(\d+-\d+-\d+ \d+:\d+:\d+ )/) { $timestamp = $1; print $_; } else {print $timestamp, $_;}' tms. vois mukaellen toimia
<ansa> millisekunnit jäi jos tuo esimerkkisi oli eksakti
<torde_> jees, kiitos
<inz> miks kaikki perlit pitää aina koittaa lyhentää... perl -pe '$t = $& if s/^\d+-\d+-\d+ \d+:\d+:\d+ //; print $t;'
<inz> toki toi huonontaa tehokkuutta aika reilusti, kun tekee subin joka riville
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-09
<tale> Yritän testata sirukortinlukijaa. Mutta sivustolle vrk.fineid.fi ei pääse kun selain ei luota sen sertifikaattiin.
<tale> Tarkistin www.digicert.com testerillä, sekin sanoo SSL Certificate is not trusted.
<Mikaela> tale: https://linux.fi/FINEID
<tale> En siis pääse kokeilemaan sirukortinlukijaa kun en löydä webbisivua jossa sitä voisi testata.
<tale> The requested URL /FINEID was not found on this server.
<Mikaela> Vaikeaa https://www.linux.fi/wiki/HST
<tale> Mikaela: Tuon jo luin.
<tale> Sieltä löysin noi testilinkit.
<Mikaela> Siellä on miten puretaan kortilta juurivarmenne, jotta sen voi lisätä selaimiin
<tale> Tunnistus.fi on sama juttu, selain ei kelpuuta sen sertiä, joten ei pääse siihen sivulle jossa SSL:ää ja sirukorttia voisi käyttää.
<tale> Ahaa, onkin tuo jäänyt. Se oli niin pitkä tuo sivu.
<ansa> helpointa on asentaa nuo Viron paketit, siellä tuli muistaakseni juurisertifikaatitkin valmiina
<tale> ansa: Mitä on Viron paketit?
<ansa> https://installer.id.ee/?lang=eng
<ansa> tosin olikohan niin että ne puuttui tuosta uusimmasta..
<Mikaela> Taisi olla kyse suomalaisesta henkilökortista, ei virolaisesta vaikka ymmärtääkseni niitä saa e-kansalaisuudella, jota varten ei edes tarvitse mennä viroon
<ansa> ne on ihan yhteensopivia
<ansa> hmph, ihan kuin olisivat poistaneet tuon sertifikaattipaketin kokonaan
<ansa> esteidcerts-fin "Description: Finnish ID card certificates" löytyi ennen
<Mikaela> Ok
<tale> Ladattu on VRK:n root CA, tarkistettu se Firefoxin asetuksissa näkyy ja silti "The page you are attempting to access requires your browser to have a Secure Sockets Layer (SSL) client certificate that the Web server will recogniz"
<ansa> ahh, mutta toi pyytää nyt sitä client cerficatea kortilta
<tale> Jahas, pistetään kortti lukijaan.
<tale> Vihreä valo jää hetkeksi palamaan kun kortin pistää lukijaan, mutta tuo webbisivu ei silti toimi.
<tale> Ja se vihreä valokin alkaa vilkkumaan tovin kuluttua.
<Mikaela> "using the technology of secure authentication", motiivilistassa on minulla  sopiva motiivo ryhtyä e-virolaiseksi, mutta ehkä en nyt kuitenkaan
<Mikaela> Seurasitko tuon sivun Firefox-ohjeita? Siellä on muistaakseni jotakin miten Firefoxin saa puhumaan kortinlukijan kanssa.
<ansa> https://www.linux.fi/wiki/HST#Korttituen_lis.C3.A4.C3.A4minen - tuo onepin on lisättynä? Joskus noi on ainakin itellä ollut vähän kranttuja, pitänyt käynnistää selain uusiksi yms. kun kortti on lukijassa
<StockAntenna> (ja vielä ihmetellään miksi eid-kaart on teknisesti hankala peruskansalaiselle käyttää...)
<Mikaela> (miksi ihmeessä? :O)
<Mikaela> Miten se toimii Virossa tai noilla e-virolaisilla, jos kaikilla siellä on sellaiset?
<StockAntenna> Viro on nuorekas ja eteenpäin menevä entinen neuvostotasavalta ilman menneisyyden painolasteja (sekä kortti on ilmainen ja pakollinen ja hyödyllinne)
<StockAntenna> meillähän kortin ainoa etu on, että se mahtuu lompakkoon toisin kuin passi matkustellessa
<ansa> Suomessa toi kortin käyttö jää lähinnä siihen että säätää ja testaa että homman saa toimimaan, sitten huomaa että eipä sitä mihinkään käytännössä tartte
<StockAntenna> niin, ei sillä juuri mitään voi tehdä
<ansa> Nordealta tuli tuo tunnuslukusovellus, niin pankkitunnarienkin käyttö on jo nopeampaa kuin kortin ja lukijan esiin kaivaminen
<StockAntenna> se on kyllä nerokas sovellus
<StockAntenna> on siinäkin kyllä turhaa naputtelua kun autentikoidutaan muualle kuin Nordeaan ja se ei ole silloin oletusvälilehtenä
<StockAntenna> mut näen, että tollaisilla täysin rautariippumattomilla systeemeillä on tulevaisuus
<tale> Ei kyllä onnistu. Pitää huilata, tutkin tuonnempana lisää.
<tale> Vai olisiko jollakulla ehdottaa semmoinen kortinlukija joka toimisi helposti Linuxissa?
<zacura_> tale: millaisesta korteista on kyse, muistikorteista, älykorteista vai jostain muista?
<zacura_> *millaisista
<ansa> https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/10597/ctkgj/SCM-SCR3310v2-Premiere-henkilokortinlukija-USB-liitannalla on mulla, mutta eihän tuota oo enää myynnissä
<ansa> tosin ei näköjään toimi nyt mulla firefoxissa, chromessa taas toimii vaikka ennen ei oo kunnolla toiminut...
<Mikaela> Minulla on sama lukija
<xet7> Mahdollista saada 2 Gt lisää Gmail/Drive tilaa rajoitetun ajan: https://googleblog.blogspot.fi/2016/02/building-safer-web-for-everyone.html
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-10
<zacura_> tale: https://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/product/36482/fjjcj/SCM-Identiv-uTrust-2700R-Contact-henkilokortinlukija
<zacura_> tale: tuota testasin äsken täällä töissä ja hyvin ainakin pcscd tunnistaa ja toimii libccid ajureilla
<ansa> toimi tuo firefox mulla sittenkin, käytän sitä vain niin harvoin että olin unohtanut konffanneeni siihen käyttöön ssh-socks - proxyn, joka ei ollutkaan päällä
<StockAntenna> 2 kikaa hommattu Googlelta
<StockAntenna> :)
<zacura> jep, taas on pikkasen siirretty sitä ajankohtaa että pitää alkaa maksamaan googlelle :P
<StockAntenna> mulla se on HITON kaukana: 3 Mt/15 Gt käytetty
<Tekno_> mul o 10G käytetty
<Tekno_> ihan tarpeen tuli siis
<Tekno_> ei o viel hetkeen tarve poistaa tiedostoja siis
<zacura> mulla kännykkä varmuuskopioi kuvat ja videot sinne nii se kuluttaa tuota
<Tekno_> jaa
<Tekno_> mä varmuuskopioin vain ne kuvat mitä oikeesti tarvii, sinne
<Tekno_> loput jää puhelimee
<Tekno_> eikä nii väliks vaikka puhelin lentäis jorpakkoo
<Mirv> kiitos vinkistä, täyttä on
<Mirv> toki mulla on 449 000 lukematonta linux kernel mailing list -viestiketjua jotka ei ihan niin tähdellisiä ehkä ole ...
<zacura> hah
<ansa> slrn + gmane + scorefile, pysyy kivasti kärryillä kun scorettaa vain pääkehittäjät ylös eikä mene kauaa selatessa
<zacura> hmm, tommosta comboa vois itsekin kokeilla
<ansa> mä vedän vielä leafnodella paikalliseen spooliin ettei gmanen lagitukset haittaa
<zacura> pitääpä tutustua joskus paremmalla ajalla
<StockAntenna> http://www.talouselama.fi/uutiset/viron-e-kansalaisuus-yli-tuhannella-suomalaisella-6301224 tosta oli eilen puhetta
<StockAntenna> e-kodanikud
<markosu> Mikä mahtaa olla kannettavassa kun viikkojen käytön jälkeen langattoman verkon kytkeytymisen kanssa alkaa olla ongelmia? esim. Kubuntun networkmanagerissa näkyy tuplana langaton verkko
<markosu> ja yhteys katkeilee
<markosu> Verkon suhteen ei mikään pitäisi olla muuttunut. Kiinnostaisi siis tietää mikä asetus voi järjestelmässä muuttua et alkaa toimimaan noin
<markosu> Jos olen ymmärtänyt niin luulis tuon olevan ns. stabiilia toimintaa eli mikään ei muutu jos käyttäjä ei tee muutoksia, joita tässä tapauksessa ei ole tehty
<tale> zacura: Kiitoksia tuotevinkistä.
<puhuri> markosu: onko se verkko sekä 2.4 että 5 GHz alueella
<puhuri> joskus nähnyt verkon networkmagerissa tuplana kun on ollut molemmilla alueilla
<puhuri> ja silloin yleensä pätkinyt jurikin
<puhuri> * juurikin (vr-junaverkko)
<Mikaela> Minulla on 5 5 GHz alueen SSIDn lopussa, koska jotkin laitteet eivät tykkää samasta SSIDstä (Galaxy S3) ja toiset suosivat väärää verkkoa ja niin kuka tahansa näkee helposti kumpi on kyseessä.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-11
<Mirv> wpa:ssakin ollut aika monta aiheeseen (5GHz:n valinta) liittyvää bugia, nyt xenialissa pitäisi olla ehkä kaikki korjattu (wpa 2.4 + yksi patchi)
<Mirv> eli että 5GHz:aa nyt suositaan ja valitaan oikein perustein
<Mirv> olikohan androidissa tuokin joka oma viritys vai käyttivätkö wpa:ta..
<Mikaela> Xenialissa on rikkinäinen ajuri minun WLAN-kortilleni, joka yhdistöä 5GHz verkkoon ja saa osoitteet ja kaikki, muttei yhteyttä minnwkään
<Mikaela> Ja bugiraporteissa vaaditaan enemmän kuin mihin pystyn, joten ne kai vanhenevat ja toivon jonkun muun raportoivan ja osaavan kaikki
<minka> päivää.
<tathhu_> möö
<Mirv> Mikaela: pahoittelut muuten, se mozvoikko-asia ei ole edennyt ratkaisuun. ei siinä ole kai paljon mahdollisuuksia, kun huhujen mukaan ne loputkin API:t tullaan poistamaan Firefoxista jolloin koko lisäosa ei edes ole mahdollinen.
<Mirv> ja oikea ratkaisu olisi käyttää enempi järjestelmän jo tarjoamaa oikolukua joka tapahtunee noin vuonna 2182 Firefoxin/Chromen suhteen
<markosu> puhuri: Ok, pitääpä tarkistaa
<markosu> Onneksi tuon kannettavan kanssa ei kovin paljoa joudu tappelee wlanin kanssa. Asus S301LA-DH064H kyseessä.
<Mirv> haluaako joku testata Ubuntu 16.04 LTS:ssä uutta Voikko-pakettirykelmää? ei mikään tarve, enkä tiedä ehtiikö 16.04 LTS:ään oikeasti, mutta jos kiinnostaa.
<Mirv> toimivaksi havaittu. uusi sanasto käyttäen uutta sanastomuotoa (VFST), uusi libvoikko-kirjasto ja uudelleen Pythonilla kirjoitettu libreoffice-laajennus
#ubuntu-fi 2016-02-13
<elias_a> puhuri: Oletkos linjoilla?
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-06
<ilmainen-wifi> Hei! Viitsisikö joku tehdä palveluksen?
<ilmainen-wifi> Latasin Minecraftin julkisessa verossa ja paranoia iski
<ilmainen-wifi> Voiko joku ladata Minecraftin .jar-launcherin ja ottaa siitä sha256sumin?
<ilmainen-wifi> Tässä linkki: https://minecraft.net/en-us/download/alternative
<ilmainen-wifi> :s/verossa/verkossa/g
<ninnnu> e8d90b2637b141b556670d8460d317aadb6e4f2e644e519995c428800b25f212
<ilmainen-wifi> Jees, sama on. Kiitoksia!
<ilmainen-wifi> Mites muuten toi apt, tuli ilmoituksia viallisista checksumeista. Pätkiikö verkko vai onko MITM menossa?
<ninnnu> oliks siinä wifissä joku captive portaali ja ajoit aptia ennen sitä portaalia?
<ilmainen-wifi> Ei ollut captive portalia
<ilmainen-wifi> Pelkkä connecti ja menoksi
<ilmainen-wifi> Apt sitten retryas ja sai ladattua
<ilmainen-wifi> Mut näin niinkun teoriassa eikös ne gpg avaimet ja muut pidä huolta aptin turvallisuudesta?
<ninnnu> joo
<ninnnu> paketit on gpg-allekirjoitettuja, vaatii vähän yritystä käyttäjältä asentaa paketti jonka gpg-allekirjoitus ei osu
<ninnnu> tää on pari kertaa osunu ku asennettu gpg-pubkey expiroituu eikä ole ajoissa ajanu päivityksiä ja keränny uutta avainta
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-08
<Talikkaf> Onkos uutta päivää ubuntu 16.04.2 julkaisulle? piti olla 19.1. ja sitten 2.2.
<Talikkaf> en tunnu osaavan googlettaa uusinta arviota
<hahlo>  mahtaakohan olla tiedossa?
<ninnnu> "When it's ready"
<Akuli> mulla on vieläkin 14.04
<ninnnu> huomenna on näköjään uus arpa .2:lle
<elias_a> On tää kyllä ihan hanurista että näyttöajuri on ihan solmussa sen jälkeen kun käyttää konetta suspendissa.
<elias_a> Video pykii sen jälkeen niin ettei kestä katsoa.
<elias_a> i915 -ajurilla tuota ainakin pyöritetään...
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-09
<Talikkaf> äh, millähän pääsisi oikealle app grid -ohjelmassa... kaikki sovellukset eivät mahdu ruutuun eikä ole vierityspalkkeja eivätkä normaalit nuolet ym. toimi
<Talikkaf> ai olihan siellä kapea navigointipainike, vaikea nähdä
<Talikkaf> Eipä toimi nettivideot miniläppärillä Ubuntu Matella
<Talikkaf> liian hidas ainakin tämä kahden säikeen atom
<elias_a> Onkos täällä joku taistellut tällaisen ongelman kanssa: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/676413
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 676413 in linux (Ubuntu) "Video playback performance drops substantially after suspend/wake cycle (Lenovo X201 i5 w/ Intel GMA HD)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<elias_a> Ilmeisesti kyse on siitä, että hyperthreading menee jotenkin sekaisin suspend-wake -syklin yhteydessä.
<elias_a> Mulla tuo vaikuttaa itse asiassa myös muuhun ruudun virkistämiseen kuin pelkkään videon katsomiseen.
<StockAntenna> suspend pois käytöstä?
<elias_a> Mites tuon läppärissä sitten toteuttaisi?
<Talikkaf> (vielä miniläppärin hitaudesta: kestää viisi sekuntia suurentaa ikkuna)
<elias_a> Vielä tuosta linkittämästäni bugista: tuolta löytyy kyllä yksi lääke mutta se on yhteensopimaton virtualisoinnin käytön kanssa. Siksi se ei oikein sovi.
<gildean> Talikkaf: mitä kompositiointia mate käyttää, ainakin joskus muistan että se vaikuttaa aika paljon jos prossulla päristelee
<gildean> esim compiz kyykyttää huolella
<Mirv> cool, uusi mesa nyt kaikilla ja kaikille Ubuntu 16.04 -käyttäjille
<Mirv> hauskaa että mesan stabiilisuus ja luottamus siihen alkaa olla tuolla tasolla, ja hyödyttää kaikkia käyttäjiä
<Mirv> uudempi kernel on kuitenkin opt-in, ja samoin vissiin tulee olemaan X.org-pino, paitsi jos tosiaan asentaa sen 16.04.2:n
<Mirv> tuli munkin koneelle OpenGL 4.3 nyt tuetuksi
<Talikkaf> (en tiedä mikä on mesa)
<Talikkaf> gildean: muistaakseni komposointi oli poissa käytöstä oletuksena
<Mirv> Talikkaf: kaikki OpenGL-ajurit, siis avoimet sellaiset. eli nykyaikana suurehko osaa graafisista ominaisuuksista ja nopeudesta.
<Talikkaf> "GUI effects" on oletuksena poissa käytöstä
<Mirv> päivittyi juuri 11.2.0 -> 12.0.6
<Mirv> mikä tarkoittaa aikatauluissa että huhtikuun 4, 2016 päivittyi tammikuun 23, 2017 versioon (tosin alkup. 12.0 jo heinäkuussa 2016 eli sen jälkeen vain iso kasa bugikorjauksia)
<Talikkaf> mahtoikohan monillakaan core 2 duo -läppäreillä olla openGL-tukea?
<Talikkaf> äh, en osaa vaihtaa taustakuvaa ubuntu mateen, graafiset valikot eivät toimita mitään
<Talikkaf> eikun olihan tuossa window manager: Marco (Software compositor)
<Talikkaf> perkele kun helvetisti pitää tässäkin tehdä säätöjä että toimii järkevästi
<Talikkaf> unohdin tuon gpu-kiihdytyksen, kiitos vinkistä
<Talikkaf> mutta mistäs sitä sitten tietää koskeeko se vain kyseistä käyttäjää vai koko järjestelmää?
<StockAntenna> < Talikkaf> perkele kun helvetisti pitää tässäkin tehdä säätöjä että toimii järkevästi
<StockAntenna> tuotahan se on aina
<Talikkaf> Njoo
<Talikkaf> ei tätä tosin järkevästi saa toimimaan millään kun ei osaa
<dimape> sopinee tännekin kun viatonta tietotekniikkaa käytetään viattomien tietotekniikan käyttäjien kiristämiseen: http://tonialenius.puheenvuoro.uusisuomi.fi/231150-varoitus-markkinaoikeuteen-haastamisesta-laillista-kiristysta-osa-kaksi
<hahlo> dimape: onks toi sun juttu?
<dimape> on
<elias_a> dimape: Eikös tuossa ole se mahdollisuus että nuo ovat kysyneet ISP:ltä sen osoitteen juuri sopivasti ennen kuin vuosi on kulunut?
<dimape> Adultian omien sanojen mukaan he laittoivat tarkistuspyynnön 3. helmikuuta kun otin yhteyttä Adultiaan
<elias_a> dimape: Onkos sulle selvä se menettely, jolla nuo saavat niitä pyytää?
<elias_a> dimape: Tarkoitan, että nehän ovat siirtyneet isompien könttien pyytämiseen markkinaoikeudelta.
<dimape> joo tiedän, päätös tuli nähtävästi lokakuussa (pyysin kopion markkinaoikeudesta), mutta Adultia sanoo tarkistuttaneensa asian sen jälkeen kun olin ottanut yhteyttä viime perjantaina
<dimape> ...jahas, pyysin Adultiaa toimittamaan kopion "tarkistuttamisen" tuloksista, menivät papukaijatilaan (alkoivat toistaa itseään) eli ei niillä mitään operaattorin tällä viikolla toimittamaa vahvistusta ole
<StockAntenna> mistä ne sit ovat keksineet sut vainottavaksi?
<elias_a> dimape: Ok. Eli tuli hätävalhe. Tai sitten puhuvat siitä, että olivat tarkistaneet asian niistä jo operaattorilta saamistaan tiedoista.
<elias_a> Mutta joku toinen kanava voisi kyllä olla parempi paikka tälle keskustelulle. :)
<dimape> StockAntenna siinäpä onkin 600€ kysymys
<elias_a> Esim. #effi, jolla asiasta keskustellaan vuolaasti.
<dimape> joo kuulostaa hyvältä
<dimape> kas kun en itse muistanut että effikin on, jääkaapin ovessa kumminkin kaksi magneettia...
<Talikkaf> möh, mikäs nyt meni vikaan kun ubuntu matea asennettaessa ei mikään vaihtoehto (tyhjennä levy ja asenna, jne.) kelpaa vaan "seuraava" on harmaana eikä sitä voi napsauttaa
<Talikkaf> "Jatka" ja "Asenna nyt" kyllä vaihtuvat keskenään, mutta nappulaa ei voi napsauttaa
<Talikkaf> no, kokeilen käynnistää uudestaan live-moodissa enkä asennusmoodissa
<Talikkaf> ja sitten toisella koneella ylläpitäjän käyttäjätililtä ei voi luoda uusia käyttäjätilejä vaan vain alkuperäisen asennuksen tilillä voi luoda uusia tilejä.
<hahlo> ne installerit voi olla vähä bugisia
<hahlo> tai ei toimi kaikissa raudoissa
<Talikkaf> jospa tuo käyttäjätilin lisäysnappulan toimimattomuus johtui siitä että vaihdoin teeman asetuksia paljon
<Talikkaf> myöhemmin luomani käyttäjätili pystyi luomaan uusia käyttäjätilejä
<Talikkaf> koko ajan mate-panel kaatuu ja ilmoittelee, onko se tavallista?
<Talikkaf> maanantaina kuulemma todennäköisesti tulee lopulinen ubuntu 16.04.2
<StockAntenna> nyt mulle kävi tollainen mitä teille käy vähän väliä eli Lubuntulla olevan vanha  läppäriraato meni johonkin powersave-tilaan kun kansi läjähti vahingossa kiinni. Siinä meni wifi eikä enää lähtenyt pelaa kuin bootilla
<StockAntenna> ja kaikki standby:t yms on yritetty vapaidenkäyttistenvastaisen eliminoida tästä
<Laodikea> Joo, en ole koskaan käyttänyt noita lepotilatoimintoja, koneet ovat joko päällä, tai pois päältä
<StockAntenna> viheliäisiä ne ovat
<StockAntenna> en tiedä saako tuota millään pois
<Laodikea> Saa sen virranhallinta-asetuksista säädettyä, ettei mene lepotilaan
<StockAntenna> vaidoin sleep-buttoninkin do nothingksi mutta eipä tuo mihinkään muuttunut jos olisi vaikka näytön alaskääntö ollutkin "sleep-button"
<StockAntenna> joo ei tää ajan kanssa menekään mutta kannesta menee
<Laodikea> Kyllä siihenkin on asetus
<Talikkaf> nyt nm-applet kaatui, koko ajan jotain virheilmoitusta
<Talikkaf> kannattaako käyttää lisäajurit-kohdasta löytyvää "processor microcode update"-ajuria?
<elias_a> En kyllä oikeasti ymmärrä miten te käytätte läppäriä jos pärjäätte ilman nukahtamistoimintoa.
<elias_a> Ei taida ainakaan olla lapsia nurkissa, joiden takia kansi on pakko sulkea.
<Laodikea> Kyllä lapsia on nurkissa ollutkin, eikä se ole vaikuttanut asiaan mitenkään
<elias_a> Laodikea: Ajoitko aina käyttiksen alas kun lähdit pois koneelta?
<elias_a> Vai näyttö lukkoon ja se riittää?
<Laodikea> En kumpaakaan
<elias_a> Ihan totta?
<Laodikea> Kyllä
<elias_a> Mä en jätä konetta päälle muiden ihmeteltäväksi edes kotona.
<Laodikea> Nyt kun mietin, niin kyllä mieleen palautui pari kertaa, jolloin on täytynyt pikkusisarus käydä hakemassa pois koneelta
<elias_a> Sen verran paljon muidenkin asioita koneella etten viitsi.
<Laodikea> tuo varmaan on merkittävämpi syy
<FinG> Miten asennan Java 7 JDK:n Ubuntulla? Tarvitsen sitä päivittäin
<Laodikea> Oraclen java vai openJDK?
<FinG> Molemmat kelpaa
<Laodikea> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761127/how-do-i-install-openjdk-7-on-ubuntu-16-04-or-higher
<Laodikea> oletko kokeillut tuota?
<FinG> En...
<Laodikea> Oletuksena repoista on saatavissa vain 8 ja 9
<Laodikea> itse tarvitsin 6:sta, niin tarvi sitten 14.04 asentaa yhdelle koneelle.
<FinG> Eibtoimi. Tulee E: Package 'openjdk-7-jdk' has no installation candidate
<Laodikea> Sitten on pari vaihtoehtoa lisää
<FinG> Ja ne ovat?
<Laodikea> http://askubuntu.com/questions/761127/how-do-i-install-openjdk-7-on-ubuntu-16-04-or-higher
<Laodikea> muita vastauksia
<Laodikea> Ei noiden vanhojen javojen asenteluun ihan yksinkertaista tapaa näytä olevan
<FinG> No nyt on oracle jre, miten saan jdk:n
<FinG> Ongelma ratkastu!
<Laodikea> Hyvä
<FinG> Nyt enään Netbeans ja eclipse. Onneks niitten asennus on helppoo
<FinG> Miksi Ubuntun sammutus kestää kauan nyt vaika kaikki ohjelmat on piois pältä
<FinG> Noni nyt sammu. Ei kyllä kestäny ku vaan 3 min
<Laodikea> Jos toistuu, niin paina heti ubuntu-logon tullessa ruutuun nuolta alaspäin
<Laodikea> sillä saa grafiikan pois ja näkee mitä tekstiä ruudulle tulostuu
<Laodikea> ja mikä teksti jämähtää ruutuun
<FinG> Eli Ubuntu GNOME:ssa kun musta ruutu lähtee ja tulee se harmaa tausta pienellä kuvalla?
<FinG> Oli ennen normi Ubuntu, mutta se vähän temppuili niin ajattelin uudelleenasennusta. Päätin kokeilla jotain uutta ja tän mä sit tänää asensin
<Laodikea> ehkä? En ole käyttänyt Ubuntu gnomea koskaan, tai edes nähnyt sitä käytettävän
<hahlo> mä käytän, gnome-flashback metacityllä, hyvin toimii
<FinG> Miks Ubuntu GNOME:ssa sovellukset ei välky, kuten ubuntussa? Sama ajuri, samat kaikki.
<FinG> Ja Ubuntussa sovellukset välkky jos oli maximized muodossa (ei fullscreen)
<FinG> Tai pienempänä ku maximized
<FinG> Onko kukaan ajanut Ubuntua ulkoiselta kovalevyltä, ja vetänyt sen pois kun Ubuntu käynnissä? Ite oon :D
<StockAntenna> mulla oli tänään pitkään kestänyt sammutus Lupuntussa
<Laodikea> Itsehän en odottele sen paremmin tietokoneen käynnistymistä kuin sammumistakaan, teen samalla jotain muuta
<Laodikea> yks hailee sellaiset ajat, kunhat eivät ole kymmeniä minuutteja
<hahlo> mulla taas se ongelma et käynnistyy ja sammuu lian nopeasti
<Laodikea> :D
<hahlo> ssd levy syynä
<pesasa> Mulla tuli aikoinaan KDE:n työpöydän kanssa ongelmia, kun vaihdoin läppäriin ssd:n. Ilmeisesti joitain työpöydän juttuja ladattiin aiempaa nopeammin ja jotkut asiat käynnistyivät siksi "väärässä" järjestyksessä. Esimerkiksi NetworkManager alkoi kysellä salasanaa ennen kuin Kwallet ehti saada salasanalompakkoa auki.
<elias_a> pesasa: Mainio havainto. Ehkä tuo minunkin näyttöongelmani johtuu siitä.
<pesasa> Ei sitä ikinä tiedä. Joskus oli sellainenkin outo ongelma, että kun olin koneen alkujaan asentanut Ubuntuna ja jälkikäteen asentanut kubuntu-desktop-paketin, alkoi jonkun satunnaisen serveripaketin asennuksen jälkeen bootti epäonnistua satunnaisesti.
<pesasa> Syyksi paljastui silloinen GDM, jonka Ubuntu laittoi käynnistymään silloinkin, kun jokin muu loginmanageri (KDM) oli käytössä. Ennen sen serveripaketin asennusta KDM ehti aina käynnistyä ensin ja kaikki oli ok, mutta tuo serveripaketti hidasti boottia sen verran, että toisinaan GDM ehtikin ensin ja laittoi jonkin failsafe-tilan päälle.
<pesasa> Kesti hetken aikaa debugata, kun bootin onnistuminen näytti olevan kiinni kuun asennosta.
<pesasa> Klassinen ilkeä debugattava bugi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 248619 in file (Ubuntu Karmic) "duplicate for #255161 file incorrectly labeled as Erlang JAM file (OOo does not print on Tuesdays)" [High,Fix released]
<pesasa> TL;DR: OpenOfficesta ei pystynyt printtaamaan Brotherin printteriin tiistaisin.
<Laodikea> huh :D
<pesasa> Syynä oli file-komento, jota käytettiin cupsin ajurissa tunnistamaan tulostustyö ps-tiedostoksi. Kun file löysi merkkijonon "Tue" tietystä kohtaa, tiedosto tunnistettiin väärin eikä tulostus onnistunut.
<elias_a> Tiedän muutamankin organisaation joille voisi toimittaa tuollaisen tsydeemin. :P
<Echramath> Nethackissa on näkynyt jotain bugiraportteja "peli kaatuu jos soitat ämpäriä päässä säkkipillä ja jäät kaatuvan nostosillan alle"
<Echramath> Eli oikeasti esimd: Engulfer stoned swallowing hero polymorphed to cockatrice causes incorrect screen display. If hero has ball & chain, game can panic.
<Talikkaf> jos soittaa säkkipilliä ämpäri päässä?
<Echramath> No siis se on peli jossa on tuhatmiljoonaa erilaista objektia
<Echramath> Onkohan siellä ämpäreitä..
<Echramath> ...suurinta osaa voi ainakin väärinkäyttää eli ainakin lyödä kaikilla esineillä
<Talikkaf> Minä en ole oikea nörtti kun en ole pelannut nethackia
<Echramath> "If a monster is killed by a drawbridge while carrying a potion of acid, the game may panic."
<Echramath> Oletan se koodi on ihan karmeaa purkkaa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-10
<rhkfin> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/11/3/110
<rhkfin> Botti hoida hommasi. Mutta siis "Simultaneous cat and external keyboard input causing kernel panic"
<pesasa> rhkfin: Kuitenkin ihan kissaeläin eikä cat-komento. :-)
<Mirv> ko kissa elää ja voi edelleen hyvin, ei ole enää onnistunut tosin kaatamaan kerneleitä
<hahlo> Mirv: cool cat :)
<Kehet> milläs saisi helpoiten herätettyä kunnuvan koneen etänä
<Kehet> nukkuvan jopa*
<foolaround> ssh ?
<Kehet> jääkö ssh servu pyörimään suspendin ajaksi
<foolaround> jaa no siinä tapauksessa jos kone on suspendissä niin ei varmaan saa yhteyttä mitenkään
<foolaround> käsittääkseni kone on aika dead kunnes manuaalisesti herätetään unesta
<Kehet> toimiikohan wake on lan
<Kehet> tosin silloinkin pitäisi olla vissiin lanissa kiinni se toinen kone
<elias_a> Se on nykyisessä faktojen jälkeisessä todellisuudessa nimeltään fake on lan.
<Laodikea> :D
<ninnnu> fake on lan, aka vpn
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-11
<Echramath> Nykyään voi ostaa kolmen markan tietokoneen ja laittaa siihen ssh:n
<Echramath> Jos hyvin käy niin virtanappulan voi bindata suoraan siihen 40-porttiin
<Echramath> Sit tietty jotkut modeemit osaa wake on lanin kyllä
#ubuntu-fi 2017-02-12
<Echramath> Jos ei näy yli 4GB muistia vaikka pitäisi, voi olla että on 32-bittinen käyttis
<Echramath> Voi olla emolevy ei tue enempää
<Echramath> Voi olla biosissa on joku asetus väärin
<Echramath> Mutta voi myös olla, että koneessa on neljä gigan kampaa ja ne kaksigigaiset ovat pöydällä
<Echramath> Ei mulla muuta
<mjr> \o/
<hahlo> monologi helpdeskiltä
<Echramath> Kun on itse itselleen helpdeskinä niin voi haukkua käyttäjän ja asentajan
<hahlo> hehe
<hahlo> voiskohan 32 ja 64 olla samassa asentimessa? asennin tunnistas kumpi on
<Echramath> Ei kai se mahdotonta ole, 32 alkaa vaan olla jo täysin deprikoitunut
<hahlo> joo
<ninnnu> 32-bittisilläki dmideocde ehkä pystyis sanoo jos on isommat kammat atk:ssa
<hahlo> 32 ei käytä kuin talikka korkeintaan
<mjr> periaatteessa vois asentaa 64-bittisen systeemin(kin) 32-bittisellä asentimella joka tunnistais cpu:n. Tai tunnistaa boottilataajassa.
<mjr> et olishan se mahdollista, ei vain oikein vaivan väärtiä ainakaan enää
<mjr> joskus siitä olis voinut ehkä olla hyötyä siirtymäaikoina, mutta eipä katsottu riittävän isoksi.. asenninmediatkin tuplautuis kooltaan tai puolittuis omalta sisällöltään
<hahlo> joo
<Echramath> Niin no tätä nykyä joo varmaan melkein kaikki asentelis netistä kuitenkin kaiken vai onko tää ensimmäisen maailman harha
<Echramath> (USA ei ole ensimmäistä maailmaa toim. huom.)
<ilmaisin> onko kenellekään muulle ubuntun suomipeili tuputtanut virheellisesti allekirjoitettuja paketteja?
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-05
<usvi> tein silleen tyhmästi, että asensin muutamaan virtuaalikoneeseen aikanaan liian pienen boot-osion
<usvi> kuinka varmasti/tehokkaasti gparted osaa kasvattaa kokoa ja tökätä sitä / -osiota pienemmäksi?
<usvi> toki noista on backupit otettava jonnekin verkkoon eka, eipä siinä
<Tm_T> hola
<ninnnu> suaki näkee
<Tomin> näkeminen taitaa olla aika suhteellinen käsite :D
<Tm_T> jooh, alkais olla taas elämä sillä mallilla että pitänee ruveta aktivoitumaan harrasteissa taas
<Talikkaf> usvi: jotenkin arvelen että sellainen väärästä päästä juuriosion pienentäminen ei kannata
<usvi> Talikkaf: luulis että se eka pienentää juurta, sitten siirtää juurta
<usvi> pakkohan jonku softan tommonen on osata
<usvi> no eipä auta muutaku testaamaan
<pesasa> usvi: Taitaa olla aika yleinen ongelma, että Ubuntussa tulee liian pieni boot-osio. Itsellä ainakin on tullut noita. Kun asentaa serveriasennuksen, se laittaa kai oletuksena(?) lvm:n, josta seuraa erillinen boot-osia, joka on oletuksena liian pieni.
<mjr> joo, se on ihan älyttömän typerä se oletus
<usvi> en käyttänyt lvm !
<pesasa> Sitten muutama päivitys (automaatti-update päällä?) ja hups, onkin /boot täynnä. Ja sitten se ei kovin helposti liiku eteen eikä taakse paketinhallinnan avulla.
<usvi> ihan vaan omaa tyhmyyttä
<pesasa> usvi: No saa sen niinkin aikaiseksi. :-/
<usvi> pesasa: setti ois muuten ok, mutta se käyttää jonkun imagen rakenteluun sitä /boottia, siis temppitiedostot vaan rajusti sinne ja kokohan sitten pompsahtelee ja tila loppuu kesken
<Talikkaf> minä en koskaan aseta boot-osiota erikseen
<Talikkaf> joskus harvoin homen, yleensä minulla on kaikki paitsi swap samassa osiossa
<Talikkaf> toki olen enimmäkseen windows 7 -käyttäjä... anteeksi
<ninnnu> erillinen /home on kyl parhautta
<usvi> /:n siirto oikealle ainakin toimi ihan laakista testikoneella
<usvi> http://m.asuka.fi/uploads/gparted.png
<elias_a> usvi: Boottaako se myös?
<usvi> noniin
<usvi> 5 virtuaalikoneen bootit isontelin gpartedilla
<usvi> ihan iisi
<elias_a> usvi: Ja kaikki myös ilmeisesti boottaavat jne?
<usvi> boottaavat joo
<usvi> ei edes grubbia tarvinnu asentaa uusiks
<usvi> toki manuaalisesti suunnittelin operaatiot silleen että ne ois mahdollisimman tehokkaita
<usvi> en laittanut niitä niinku jonoon
<usvi> vaan yks kerrallaan gpartedissa
<usvi> seuraavaks jos vaikka hordea vuosien tauon jälkeen yrittelis
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-07
<tale> Ubuntun 17.10 ei tarjonnut ajureita asennettavaksi, muistan aiemmin oli asetustyökalussa kohta joka etsi näytönohjaimen ja wifi:n ajuria ja ehdotti asennettavaksi.
<tale> Onko tuo tarkoituksella jäänyt pois vai oliko vain näytönohjain jota Ubuntu ei lainkaan tunnistanut?
<tale> Näytönohjain viime vuonna julkaistu NVidia GP108 GT1030.
<Hejkki> tietääkö joku voiko facebookissa tehdä omalla nimellä tehdyn käyttäjätunnuksen alle jonku taiteilijanimen jolla voi liittyä ryhmiin, keskustella jne tykätä ihan ku omalla nimellä, mutta se toimii sillä taiteilijanimellä?
<Hejkki> vähä niinku facebook sivu, mutta että voin tehdä kaikkea mitä normi nimelläni
<Tekno_> mul ainaki on semmone
<Hejkki> minkä niminen se on? Mistä saan sellasen? D=
<Tekno_> tai ryhmiin liittymisest en tiä
<Tekno_> mut ainaki jossai iltapaskan facebook jutuis pystyy kirjottelee sillä "altterina"
<Tekno_> elikkäs se on niiku "Sivu"
<Hejkki> mjaa
<Hejkki> mutta sivuja on eri tyyppisiä monia
<Hejkki> ei ainakaan mun tekemällä sivulla voi kommentoida mihnään ryhmässä
<Hejkki> mistä sä, Tekno_ laitat jonku postauksen sivuna (uualle ku ite sille sivulle)?
<Hejkki> +m
<Tekno_> facebookin kommenttilaajennuksessa, mikä webbisivuilla on, voi valita pienest valikost sen et kommentoiko omal nimel, vai sivulla
<Hejkki> no ryhmässä tuo ei toimi
<Hejkki> ainakaa mulla :>
<Hejkki> jollai sivulla voin
<elias_a> Menkää muualle puhumaan fecesbookista.
<pesasa> elias_a saa näppylöitä. :-)
<Hejkki> elias_a: ok käskystä
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-08
<merkkinomi> iltaa, onko HUDille olemassa mitään suomenkielistä nimeä?
<inz> heijastusnäyttö?
<Tekno_> ni
<merkkinomi> inz, Tekno_ njoo, tuota itsekin pohdin, muttei missään tunnuta Ubuntun kanssa kyseistä termiä käytettävän
<inz> Jääkiekkotermein "pidä pää ylhäällä" -näyttö ;)
<merkkinomi> :D
#ubuntu-fi 2018-02-09
<kirvesAxe> PÄN - päät ylös -näyttö? ;P
<bmpng> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<bmpng> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<bmpng> ██║██████╔╝██║        ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗   ██║   ██║██████╔╝██║  ███╗
<bmpng> ██║██╔══██╗██║        ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║   ██║   ██║██╔══██╗██║   ██║
<bmpng> ██║██║  ██║╚██████╗██╗███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║██╗╚██████╔╝██║  ██║╚██████╔╝
<bmpng> ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═╝ ╚═════╝╚═╝╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝╚═╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝  ╚═╝ ╚═════╝
<inz> Ne ny jaksaa spämmätä
<hahlo> oho aikamoinen
<Laodikea> Liian leveä, piti kasvattaa terminaali-ikkunan kokoa, että näki muutakin kuin mössöä
<inz> #toisaalle tuli viä isompana
<StockAntenna> mulla näkyis muuten kivasti paitsi joku just joinas kesken
<Mirv> mä oon todennut että en menetä mitään vaikka olisi /ignore JOINS NICKS QUITS PARTS
<puhuri> jep. tabilla voi tarkistaa onko kysyjä vielä linjoilla
<Echramath> Voi elämäni kevät, onkohan tää repojen clementine nykyään toimiva
